# DBSTalk Exclusive First Look: HR34-700 Home Media Center HD DVR



## Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV has teased us with information about these devices for quite some time, and we're pleased to present you the first real information on the HR34-700 Home Media Center DVR!









HR34 First Look​
As always, Adobe Reader is recommended.

_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._


----------



## Stuart Sweet

*HR34 FAQs (by Smuuth)

Q. What capacity is the hard drive on the HR34?
A. The HR34 has a 1 TB hard drive which should hold approximately 232 hours of MPEG4 HD programming.

Q. How many series links can the HR34 have?
A. 100 Series Links.

Q. How many remote sessions can HR34 serve?
A. A total of 3 remote sessions are supported, RVU and whole-home combined.

Q. How does the HR34 connect to the DIRECTV dish?
A. The HR34 must connect through a SWiM, but it can utilize a SWiM8 or connect to either SWM1 or SWM2 of a SWiM16.

Q. How will the RVU clients connect to the HR34?
A. RVU clients, when available, will connect to the same SWiM as the HR34 through a green label splitter (2-2150 MHz)

Q. How many SWiM channels does the HR34 use?
A. The HR34 requires 5 channels of the SWiM.

Q. How many SWiM channels will each RVU client require?
A. Clients, when available, will not require any separate SWiM channel, since they do not have a tuner of their own and each client utilizes one of the tuners of the HR34.

Q. How many tuners does the HR34 have?
A. The HR34 has 5 tuners total.

Q. How many recordings can be made simultaneously on the HR34?
A. The total simultaneous independent recordings possible are 5 if a previously-recorded program is being watched or if the channel being watched is also being recorded.

Q. Does the the HR34 work with the Whole Home DVR Service?
A. Yes, it does. Recordings made on other DVRs are viewable on the HR34 and recordings made on the HR34 are viewable from other DVRs on the same network.

Q. How can I get an RVU client to work with the HR34?
A: At this time no RVU clients are available, though DIRECTV is expected to unveil one in the future.

Q. What new capabilities other than more simultaneous recordings does the HR34 offer?
A. Two of the most exciting are an increase in the maximum number of Series Listings to 100 from 50 on previous HDDVRs and Picture In Picture.
*


----------



## Stuart Sweet

*At this point, the HR34 is in very limited release. Only a few markets across the nation have them, and supplies are limited in those location. This is an exclusive first look! Please do not call DIRECTV to order, they are not available!*


----------



## Sixto

Another Sweet job with the first look.

It's a beast DVR!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Awesome receiver, I can't wait to get my paws on one.


----------



## trdrjeff

Wow 2 for Thursday!


----------



## dmurphy

Awesome First Look!!

Looks like the team worked overtime on this one - and it's totally worth the wait!

First nomad, now this. What a week!!!


----------



## Davenlr

Looks like a viable replacement for my HR24, assuming they let you order one, and dont consider it "just another HDDVR".


----------



## RobertE

While I can see this becoming the new "standard" install, a couple of items make it a no go for me, and I suspect other "power users".


----------



## sigma1914

Great document, as always. I *really *want one.


----------



## DavidMi

The Nomad was a DUD but this is VERY exciting!

Good job guys!


----------



## dmurphy

RobertE said:


> While I can see this becoming the new "standard" install, a couple of items make it a no go for me, and I suspect other "power users".


such as? This thing is VERY powerful... Don't underestimate it.


----------



## ffemtreed

I want! 

any word on initial pricing or any trade in programs?


----------



## MysteryMan

Great job Stuart. Thanks for the first look.


----------



## LameLefty

Great job putting the First Look together, Stuart.


----------



## Groundhog45

Very nice. I definitely want one or two. As usual, a very good write up. Thanks to the folks involved.


----------



## RobertE

dmurphy said:


> such as? This thing is VERY powerful... Don't underestimate it.


5 tuners. Should have been 8, max out the swm.
Clients consume a tuner.
Single drive. Single point of failure. Host locks up all clients go down.

Some may like it, just not for me.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

No word on pricing yet. As for availability... you can't get it yet. This is an exclusive first look.


----------



## Sixto

As a 5-tuner beast DVR with PIP and 1TB standard, it's fabulous.

Never a conflict ever again.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

AWESOME!! I so want one!!


----------



## Ed-Williams

Nice!:hurah:

Does it have the eSATA 2TB limit?

Regards,
Ed


----------



## LameLefty

Sixto said:


> As a 5-tuner beast DVR with PIP and 1TB standard, it's fabulous.
> 
> Never a conflict ever again.


Agreed. And GREAT for football season!


----------



## webby_s

Awesome solid work Mr. Sweet!!! Awesome!


----------



## matt

It does exist!


----------



## Game Fan

RobertE said:


> 5 tuners. Should have been 8, max out the swm.
> Clients consume a tuner.
> Single drive. Single point of failure. Host locks up all clients go down.
> 
> Some may like it, just not for me.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## loudo

As usual, excellent First Look.


----------



## DavidMi

I had to read it again...

I think I am drooling too much on my laptop... and that might not be good for the laptop. 

Thanks again for the review guys... I want one of these!


----------



## RunnerFL

I could replace an HR21 with one of these babies and max out my SWiM16 with all that I have. Hmmmmm...

Or take an H24 and an H25 out of my lineup.


----------



## bobnielsen

RobertE said:


> 5 tuners. Should have been 8, max out the swm.


They did that just for the few of us who have SWM5s :lol:


----------



## David Ortiz

Awesome to see the first look! Great work, test team!

I don't currently use OTA, but I wonder with the AM21 installed, how many simultaneous OTA recordings are possible?


----------



## Sixto

If you can afford it (not yet sure of price), you'll want one.

Tuner conflicts will be a thing of the past. you throw up to 100 series links at it and the HR34 takes care of the rest. I have never needed more then 5 tuners at once, but have used 4 many times (Leno/Letterman/Kimmel/Ballgame).

You don't need a separate powered eSATA for 1TB. 230+ hours of HD is plenty for most people, including me.

You can serve MRV to 3 clients (H2x and/or HR2x) simultaneously.

You'll have PIP for sports or whatever you prefer. Great for catching up on a recording while the ball game is on in a corner (or side-by-side). Or two Sunday Ticket games.

Without exaggeration, it's awesome.

I expect to have two (1 for me, 1 for the spouse/kids).


----------



## matt

David Ortiz said:


> Awesome to see the first look! Great work, test team!
> 
> I don't currently use OTA, but I wonder with the AM21 installed, how many simultaneous OTA recordings are possible?


2. AM21s only have 2 tuner chips in them.


----------



## Steve

David Ortiz said:


> Awesome to see the first look! Great work, test team!
> 
> I don't currently use OTA, but I wonder with the AM21 installed, how many simultaneous OTA recordings are possible?


Just two, like the HR2x's. And they're not additive to the SAT tuners, so if two recordings are OTA, then only 3 add'l SAT channels can record at the same time. 5 total max.


----------



## David Ortiz

RobertE said:


> 5 tuners. Should have been 8, max out the swm.
> Clients consume a tuner.
> Single drive. Single point of failure. Host locks up all clients go down.
> 
> Some may like it, just not for me.


Of course, with 5 tuners, 3 channels are available for a four room install without having to go to a SWiM-16, especially now as the RVU client isn't available yet.


----------



## matt

Sixto said:


> I have never needed more then 5 tuners at once.
> 
> I expect to have two.


:lol:


----------



## Davenlr

David Ortiz said:


> Awesome to see the first look! Great work, test team!
> 
> I don't currently use OTA, but I wonder with the AM21 installed, how many simultaneous OTA recordings are possible?


5 according to the first look.


----------



## RunnerFL

So does this count as one unit when it comes to lease fees, $6?

If so I could drop 2 non-DVRs, save $6 a month and record more not to mention have PIP. lol


----------



## LameLefty

Sixto said:


> I expect to have two.


:lol: One is plenty for me. A couple of H/HR2x's to fill in the gaps, so to speak, and I'm golden. It's a truly excellent box.


----------



## Groundhog45

RunnerFL said:


> So does this count as one unit when it comes to lease fees, $6?
> 
> If so I could drop 2 non-DVRs, save $6 a month and record more not to mention have PIP. lol


This would be great, if true.


----------



## Steve

David Ortiz said:


> Of course, with 5 tuners, 3 channels are available for a four room install without having to go to a SWiM-16, especially now as the RVU client isn't available yet.


Yes. That'll be a perfect set-up for many that only requires a SWM8.

And because the HR34 supports 3 MRV streams and local playback, all four boxes can watch recordings simultaneously at the same time the HR34 is recording 5 other shows. Pretty amazing! :lol:

I've also played back the same recording simultaneously on the HR34 and 3 clients, and all of them acted as if they "owned" the recording. Trickplay was excellent, in spite of the fact four boxes were accessing different parts of the same show.


----------



## matt

RunnerFL said:


> So does this count as one unit when it comes to lease fees, $6?
> 
> If so I could drop 2 non-DVRs, save $6 a month and record more not to mention have PIP. lol


I think they are still working on pricing, nothing has been announced yet as far as primary and mirrored receivers.


----------



## Davenlr

Maybe DBSTALK could do a power buy (lease) for their members, like AVSForum does, and let us have first crack at the "current customer" batch...


----------



## Sixto

LameLefty said:


> :lol: One is plenty for me. A couple of H/HR2x's to fill in the gaps, so to speak, and I'm golden. It's a truly excellent box.


Yep, I did add to my post. 1 for me, and 1 for the spouse/kids. Very annoying to be in the Family Room and they have 2 recordings going and I want to watch the ballgame. HR34, problem solved.


----------



## sigma1914

Davenlr said:


> Maybe DBSTALK could do a power buy (lease) for their members, like AVSForum does, and let us have first crack at the "current customer" batch...


I wish.


----------



## dmurphy

"RobertE" said:


> 5 tuners. Should have been 8, max out the swm.
> Clients consume a tuner.
> Single drive. Single point of failure. Host locks up all clients go down.
> 
> Some may like it, just not for me.


I suspect the 5 tuner limit is due to I/O bandwidth rather than SWM capacity... But that's just a guess.

The clients taking a tuner, well, yeah.

As for the SPOF, get an external mirrored eSATA case, like the guardian Maximus: http://www.newertech.com/products/gmax.php


----------



## Shades228

The price is $399 sans promotions/rebates.

I'll get 2 of them to replace the 4 HD DVR's I have that do nothing but sports. It will save me on electricity and home theatre real estate.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

LameLefty said:


> Agreed. And GREAT for football season!


Ditto as well. Thing makes it to where you never run from box to box to fix scheduling conflicts.


----------



## dsw2112

dmurphy said:


> The clients taking a tuner, well, yeah.


If the client is an actual receiver you won't have this issue


----------



## dettxw

Nice night for PiP:


----------



## TheRatPatrol

LameLefty said:


> Agreed. And GREAT for football season!





Sixto said:


> You'll have PIP for sports or whatever you prefer. Great for catching up on a recording while the ball game is on in a corner (or side-by-side). Or two Sunday Ticket games.


YES PIP, two games at once! Hopefully it'll be out by Christmas so I can feel like a little kid again. 

Now, if they'll just come out with a 9 or 10 tuner SWiM, I'll be all set.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

dettxw said:


> Nice night for PiP:
> 
> View attachment 26793


SWEET!!!


----------



## RunnerFL

TheRatPatrol said:


> Now, if they'll just come out with a 9 or 10 tuner SWiM, I'll be all set.


Just go for the SWiM16!


----------



## dsw2112

TheRatPatrol said:


> Now, if they'll just come out with a 9 or 10 tuner SWiM, I'll be all set.


Just go for the 16 and leave a little room for expansion


----------



## LameLefty

TheRatPatrol said:


> Now, if they'll just come out with a 9 or 10 tuner SWiM, I'll be all set.


I have a SWiM16 and that sucker is completely booked up.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

RunnerFL said:


> Just go for the SWiM16!





dsw2112 said:


> Just go for the 16 and leave a little room for expansion





LameLefty said:


> I have a SWiM16 and that sucker is completely booked up.


Too many cables.


----------



## matt

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 178 (75 members and 103 guests)

Wow :eek2:

Where's Rich? I bet he wants 12 of them. :grin:


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

TheRatPatrol said:


> Too many cables.


yup loving the SWiM16 here. also nice to have that lil SWiM8 as a backup or if needed in the future have it split off fromt he SWiM16!:eek2:


----------



## dmurphy

"dsw2112" said:


> If the client is an actual receiver you won't have this issue


Ahhh, but RVU is so much more flexible....


----------



## Groundhog45

TheRatPatrol said:


> Too many cables.


Just two out and split where needed.


----------



## RunnerFL

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> yup loving the SWiM16 here. also nice to have that lil SWiM8 as a backup or if needed in the future have it split off fromt he SWiM16!:eek2:


The only problem with that is that MRV won't work across the 16 and 8.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Groundhog45 said:


> Just two out and split where needed.


I thought it was four out? Wouldn't I need a new LNB and a SWiM16 unit?


----------



## LameLefty

matt said:


> Where's Rich? I bet he wants 12 of them. :grin:


!rolling !rolling !rolling Each of them with a 2TB eSATA . . .


----------



## webby_s

RunnerFL said:


> Just go for the SWiM16!





dsw2112 said:


> Just go for the 16 and leave a little room for expansion





TheRatPatrol said:


> Now, if they'll just come out with a 9 or 10 tuner SWiM, I'll be all set.


Love my SWiM16 and I am not close to filling it but just want the room incase!!

Looks like you in the field trial had a blast! :grin:


----------



## LameLefty

TheRatPatrol said:


> I thought it was four out? Wouldn't I need a new LNB and a SWiM16 unit?


Four from the dish LNB into the SWiM16. One or two OUT from the SWiM, split as necessary. Easy, peasy.


----------



## dsw2112

TheRatPatrol said:


> I thought it was four out? Wouldn't I need a new LNB and a SWiM16 unit?


Yep, legacy LNB with 4 lines to SWM16


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

RunnerFL said:


> The only problem with that is that MRV won't work across the 16 and 8.


true true. guess need to go big or go home and get a SWiM32.


----------



## Groundhog45

TheRatPatrol said:


> I thought it was four out? Wouldn't I need a new LNB and a SWiM16 unit?


One out for each internal SWiM 8. You need a non-SWiM LNB with four lines to the SWiM 16.



RunnerFL said:


> The only problem with that is that MRV won't work across the 16 and 8.


Couldn't you attach each SWiM to the router and let the network take care of bridging the 8 and 16?


----------



## I WANT MORE

Damn, Now I have to decide between this and the Thr22. :lol:


----------



## webby_s

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> true true. guess need to go big or go home and get a SWiM32.


Don't quote me but I thought the SWM32 doesn't cross over each SWM8? So you would be SOL then too. But someone more knowledgable will come along and correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## RunnerFL

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> true true. guess need to go big or go home and get a SWiM32.


Actually, no. A SWiM32 is just 2 SWiM16's in the same case. From what I've read on here they aren't bridged and would be separate too.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

webby_s said:


> Don't quote me but I thought the SWM32 doesn't cross over each SWM8? So you would be SOL then too. But someone more knowledgable will come along and correct me if I am wrong.


I think your right on that. thought about it soon as i posted that. lol


----------



## dsw2112

webby_s said:


> Don't quote me but I thought the SWM32 doesn't cross over each SWM8? So you would be SOL then too. But someone more knowledgable will come along and correct me if I am wrong.


That's correct.


----------



## RunnerFL

Groundhog45 said:


> Couldn't you attach each SWiM to the router and let the network take care of bridging the 8 and 16?


I've wondered that but have never been able to test myself and haven't seen where anyone else has tried it either.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

First of all let's try to keep on topic. 

Second, five simultaneous recordings are possible but only two can be OTA since DIRECTV does not have a 5 tuner OTA module.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Stuart Sweet said:


> First of all let's try to keep on topic.
> 
> Second, five simultaneous recordings are possible but only two can be OTA since DIRECTV does not have a 5 tuner OTA module.


Sorry, we're all just a little excited.


----------



## Groundhog45

TheRatPatrol said:


> Sorry, we're all just a little excited.


Yes, and trying to figure out various SWiM configurations that would work in a large environment.

And I for sure want one or two of these HR34s.


----------



## dettxw

If a SWM16 isn't enough you can always hang a SWM8 or other SWM off of the SWM16 without using any of the 16 outputs. I was doing that for a while.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Those the same test markets used for the Whole Home MRV when it started being rolled out?


----------



## P Smith

Any word about main chip ? What are those three chips in a line between cardreader and tuner can ? What's under that tuner's cap ? Could we see good picture of main PCB where all signs are readable ?


----------



## say-what

great first look as always


----------



## naijai

1 HR34, 1 HR24, 1 THR22
2TB of recording space what more do you need other than RVU clients as they are released. I can see my future home theater taking shape


----------



## chintups3

it will work on xbox live tv


----------



## NR4P

Great work on the First Look and congrats to the test team for a job well done.

Glad the facts are out.


----------



## webby_s

chintups3 said:


> it will work on xbox live tv


Huh? Cuz the xbox would be RVU?


----------



## LOCODUDE

*Great job guys. I envy all you lucky people, who were able to own one........*.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Folks, I've deleted some posts that were off topic. I have no problem with expressing opinions about the equipment. I don't want you talking about each other.


----------



## Laxguy

dmurphy said:


> Awesome First Look!!
> 
> Looks like the team worked overtime on this one - and it's totally worth the wait!
> 
> First nomad, now this. What a week!!!


Ditto, ditto, ditto!

Great work! Great stuff!


----------



## ptrubey

Presumably this would get rolled out when they have a RVU client as well?


----------



## TBlazer07

RobertE said:


> 5 tuners. Should have been 8, max out the swm.
> Clients consume a tuner.
> Single drive. Single point of failure. Host locks up all clients go down.
> 
> Some may like it, just not for me.


Well, if you are just using it as a "big mama DVR" along with a bunch of other DVR's you are no worse off then if you had only 4 regular DVR's.

If you had one HR24 and 3 H24's you'd be in the same boat as 1 HR34 and 3 RVU boxes, no? Your TV would still work in case of failure of the DVR side.


----------



## Vinny

As always...the first look document is a professional job and very informative. Thanks to the trial team who tested and thanks to the team that put together the First Look document. You guys are awesome.


----------



## johnp37

Pardon my ignorance but what does RVU mean? I guess I have been out of the loop. Looks like its time to make the jump to SWIM. Right now I just have standard hookups- four out of the Slimline 3 to two WB68 multiswitches then out to my receivers. Would I need a new dish? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sixto

johnp37 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what does RVU mean? I guess I have been out of the loop. Looks like its time to make the jump to SWIM. Right now I just have standard hookups- four out of the Slimline 3 to two WB68 multiswitches then out to my receivers. Would I need a new dish? Thanks for the info.


This might help:http://www.rvualliance.org/files/Static Page Files/RVU-TB106-RDS.pdf​There can be RVU client receivers, or even better ... RVU client TVs (no box required).


----------



## carl6

Interesting that they have taken away the composite video output but retained an s-video output.

Great first look, supplemented by the information in the second post.


----------



## texasmoose

My Samsung _*UN55D6400*_ is a RVU client/capable TV. I am so looking forward to combining it with the 34!


----------



## matt

carl6 said:


> Interesting that they have taken away the composite video output but retained an s-video output.


Mine has a composite out....


----------



## webby_s

Yep I see the composite out in the pictures on the back but what we don't see is an optical audio out.... And let it start: :new_cussi


----------



## litzdog911

carl6 said:


> Interesting that they have taken away the composite video output but retained an s-video output.
> 
> Great first look, supplemented by the information in the second post.


Carl, check your eyes 

Composite Video is right there under the Component Video Outputs


----------



## litzdog911

webby_s said:


> ....but what we don't see is an optical audio out....


I'm using mine with a coax-to-optical audio converter. Got it from Monoprice.com. Works great.


----------



## webby_s

litzdog911 said:


> I'm using mine with a coax-to-optical audio converter. Got it from Monoprice.com. Works great.


Oh I am the last person that would be bothered by no optical out, I just know that some people have gotten upset by previous newer models not having it.


----------



## markrogo

What went live vis a vis MRV with these? If you have an HR34 and an HR24, can the 34 see the 24 in its playlist?

Am I the only person who would immediately put a 3TB drive in an eSATA enclosure?


----------



## kymikes

Great First Look but I am a bit confused. If this is available initially in a few select markets for NEW customers only and the RVU client is not available, doesn't this mean that the only NEW installation that it can be used in is a 1 TV setup?? (I am presuming that the number of current new clients with multiple RVU enabled TV's is 0) Or will they install H25's with MRV on additional TV's until the RVU client is released?

Just curious. Did I miss a step??


----------



## webby_s

markrogo said:


> What went live vis a vis MRV with these? If you have an HR34 and an HR24, can the 34 see the 24 in its playlist?


Yes the 24 (and all the other HR's for that matter) will see the 34 and the other way around also.


> Am I the only person who would immediately put a 3TB drive in an eSATA enclosure?


I would bet you can (so far (limited to software probably)) only put a 2TB eSATA drive in it. But if I am wrong someone will correct me!


----------



## inkahauts

Do we know if when you adds a esata drive if I twill add to the storage or still replace it? And are we limited to 2tb right now?

Also, do we know if it will do ir and rf at the same time?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Great job Stuart and first lookers


----------



## markrogo

webby_s said:


> I would bet you can (so far (limited to software probably)) only put a 2TB eSATA drive in it. But if I am wrong someone will correct me!


Hmm that would be a very small bummer if true. But I can live with it. :lol:


----------



## dave29

Great job on the First Look. I can't wait until they're available so I can add another. 

This thing has got to be the best DVR on the market. 

Oh, and I have hit the 5 tuner limit a few times.


----------



## Sixto

inkahauts said:


> Do we know if when you adds a esata drive if I twill add to the storage or still replace it? And are we limited to 2tb right now?
> 
> Also, do we know if it will do ir and rf at the same time?


eSATA, IR/RF ... similar to HR24, but not sure anyone actually tried >2TB, but would assume same.


----------



## TheJackal

markrogo said:


> Am I the only person who would immediately put a 3TB drive in an eSATA enclosure?


Just one? How about 15?  Can't wait to get my hands on two of these DVRs. Side by Side PIP is a must have.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Very nice work on the First Look guy. It's an impressive DVR. 

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson

The internal pictures don't really look that different from the current HRs. 

However, that fan setup looks like it will provide significantly more cooling to the hard drive. 

Very nice. 

Mike


----------



## spidey

Scott Kocourek said:


> Awesome receiver, I can't wait to get my paws on one.


me too !!!


----------



## sean10780

Very Nice! I want One!


----------



## TBlazer07

inkahauts said:


> Do we know if when you adds a esata drive if I twill add to the storage or still replace it? And are we limited to 2tb right now?
> 
> Also, do we know if it will do ir and rf at the same time?


Same as before, replaces (thanks Steve - vocabulary failure) 

IR+RF at the same time, not sure but I doubt it.


----------



## TBlazer07

kymikes said:


> Great First Look but I am a bit confused. If this is available initially in a few select markets for NEW customers only and the RVU client is not available, doesn't this mean that the only NEW installation that it can be used in is a 1 TV setup?? (I am presuming that the number of current new clients with multiple RVU enabled TV's is 0) Or will they install H25's with MRV on additional TV's until the RVU client is released?
> 
> Just curious. Did I miss a step??


 MRV would be the only way to go ATM.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I do not think it does IR and RF at the same time. This was never something we discussed.


----------



## Go Beavs

Wow... cool piece of technology. Great work and writeup guys!


----------



## Malibu13

As always, Great job to Stuart and the First Look Team


----------



## gilviv

You guys do a great job with this FIRST LOOK thing, awesome!


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

gilviv said:


> You guys do a great job with this FIRST LOOK thing, awesome!


Not gonna lie here. Stuart does a majority of the work on those. Without him itd likely be in some plain boring format. We just add little tid bits and he ties it all together working his magic.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Not gonna lie here. Stuart does a majority of the work on those. Without him itd likely be in some plain boring format. We just add little tid bits and he ties it all together working his magic.


Well, the testers do provide a lot of input in both the text that makes up the body as well as contributing pictures. It's true, Stuart makes it look great but the testers volunteer their time time and effort too.

Good work to all and thanks to Stuart for putting it all together.

Mike


----------



## BudShark

The 100SLs is a big step too - there were some rumors floating around that it was limited to 50 which isn't the case. I know there was a certain tester that couldn't wait to get to 51 and take a picture!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

kymikes said:


> Great First Look but I am a bit confused. If this is available initially in a few select markets for NEW customers only and the RVU client is not available, doesn't this mean that the only NEW installation that it can be used in is a 1 TV setup?? (I am presuming that the number of current new clients with multiple RVU enabled TV's is 0) Or will they install H25's with MRV on additional TV's until the RVU client is released?
> 
> Just curious. Did I miss a step??


Not 100% sure, but I know it will MRV to H25s (or anything else for that matter) so that may be how they plan on implementing it.


----------



## gully_foyle

Sixto said:


> As a 5-tuner beast DVR with PIP and 1TB standard, it's fabulous.
> 
> Never a conflict ever again.


Yes. I only have one TV, so the MRV thing is lost on me, but I do like bunches of tuners. I take it that this would match my SWM5 and replace my HR21 and HR20. If I add an AM21, how many tuners can get OTA?


----------



## Steve

BudShark said:


> The 100SLs is a big step too - there were some rumors floating around that it was limited to 50 which isn't the case. I know there was a certain tester that couldn't wait to get to 51 and take a picture!


Guilty!


----------



## TheJackal

What are the physical dimensions of the box? I see in the picture that it is larger than the HR24 but not by much and I didn't see actual dimensions listed anywhere. I'm trying to figure out whether this will fit in a 2U rackmount slot like the HR24 or if it will require 3U.


----------



## Steve

TheJackal said:


> What are the physical dimensions of the box? I see in the picture that it is larger than the HR24 but not by much and I didn't see actual dimensions listed anywhere. I'm trying to figure out whether this will fit in a 2U rackmount slot like the HR24 or if it will require 3U.


Approximately 16"x12"x3". If you need precise, let me know. I'll have to pull it off the shelf to measure.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think you'll need 3U. I can measure it when I get home.


----------



## gully_foyle

So, how is this going to be leased? To simplify things, let's say that I am not using MRV, so just the HD DVR fees. Is there going to be a special charge for "advanced DVR" or some such? Or can I actually save some money off my bill? Is there some way to avoid a new purchase/lease fee by returning other leased units?


----------



## carl6

litzdog911 said:


> Carl, check your eyes
> 
> Composite Video is right there under the Component Video Outputs


Getting old sucks :lol: Don't know how I missed that, must have been really tired.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I just got these dimensions from someone sitting in front of an HR34: 

15.75" x 12.5" x 3.25"


----------



## mongo

To me this box is a lot more useful if the software is updated to allow for categories or something similar on recorded shows. This would still allow the kids to view all of their recorded shows in one playlist, me in another, my wife in another, etc. Any word on whether that is coming, or do you have to view all recorded shows in one list. Also, any word on whether there is a search function for the playlist? Thanks.


----------



## Steve

mongo said:


> To me this box is a lot more useful if the software is updated to allow for categories or something similar on recorded shows. This would still allow the kids to view all of their recorded shows in one playlist, me in another, my wife in another, etc. Any word on whether that is coming, or do you have to view all recorded shows in one list. Also, any word on whether there is a search function for the playlist? Thanks.


It currently has the same playlist category filtering as the HR2x's.


----------



## RAD

gully_foyle said:


> Yes. I only have one TV, so the MRV thing is lost on me, but I do like bunches of tuners. I take it that this would match my SWM5 and replace my HR21 and HR20. If I add an AM21, how many tuners can get OTA?


Two ATSC channels, and adding the AM21 doesn't mean you can record 7 things at once, still limited to 5 concurrent.


----------



## TheJackal

Stuart Sweet said:


> I just got these dimensions from someone sitting in front of an HR34:
> 
> 15.75" x 12.5" x 3.25"


Thanks! 2U = 3.5" so hopefully Middle Atlantic will make it a 2U faceplate. My two HR24s take up 4 slots. I don't think I have room for 2 more slots if I replace them with HR34s!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The other thing you need to know is that these receivers primarily vent out the side... see the first look for a view of the box fan. So if you're going to rack mount you may want to take that into consideration.


----------



## jagrim

Another excellent First Look.

I've been wanting to upgrade one of my HR-20's(failed HD - esata only) to an HR-24 for quite some time. Hopefully, DTV will get these out "mainstream" pretty quick. I'll save my "Nomad money" for one of these.


----------



## spaul

This looks great as everybody has mentioned .I probably would like to add in near future if clients become available or if my HR20-700 goes south .Just recently had added HR24-100 and moved the 20 to 2nd location and still have H24-100 on 3rd set on whole house set up.Still could be nice to consolidate or just add this to my system especially with the series total and not to forget Pin P feature.


----------



## joshjr

Shades228 said:


> The price is $399 sans promotions/rebates.
> 
> I'll get 2 of them to replace the 4 HD DVR's I have that do nothing but sports. It will save me on electricity and home theatre real estate.


Whats sans promotions/rebates and where did this information come from? Also I wonder what the price will be to own one.


----------



## mongo

Just to explain what I am hoping for...
As DirecTV moves towards larger hard drives and 100 season passes, playlists become very difficult to use. In the same way as we have multiple Favorites lists (and search) for the guide, something similar is needed for playlists. For instance, I would like to set up several playlist categories/favorites such as "Kids" (for my young kids), "Teens" (for my 14 year old), and "Me". Each time I record something, I will specify the playlist(s) I want it associated with. Then each member of the family can go in and select their playlist to see their recorded shows. There should also be a search function. 
This is the number one improvement I would like to see from DirecTV, and I believe it is more important as we consolidate onto fewer (or one) receiver with MRV. I am hoping to get support on this from the masses, as I believe it will improve the viewing experience for families quite a bit. Thanks.



mongo said:


> To me this box is a lot more useful if the software is updated to allow for categories or something similar on recorded shows. This would still allow the kids to view all of their recorded shows in one playlist, me in another, my wife in another, etc. Any word on whether that is coming, or do you have to view all recorded shows in one list. Also, any word on whether there is a search function for the playlist? Thanks.


----------



## scb2k

The first look got me all excited THANK YOU!

So let me understand how this works.. I currently have SWIM (8) Whole HOME DVR service with 3 HD DVRS (R22 - HR24 & HR23) Total of 6 tuners being used. So If I want to add the HR34, it would use 5 tuners, so I would need to eliminate my other receivers or extended my SWIM capability to 16? 


Does DTV have RVU receivers? Do these receivers use up any tuners?

THANK You for all your help.. I'm exited.


----------



## matt

joshjr said:


> Also I wonder what the price will be to own one.


One arm and both legs. From the ACDT an HR2x is $562 and change so you can imagine, probably $1k+.

Just like all the others eventually owned ones will pop up but based on the way HR24s sold second hand I would bet an owned HR34 *right now* would bring $800 on ebay easily, eventually settling down to around the $500 mark, with better deals popping up from time to time.


----------



## HoTat2

Nice First Look, but why was the C30 RVU client the test team used not included in the review?

Also, while happy with the FL for the HR34 at least, not so happy with its release information known so far posted in the other thread.

HR34 price: $399.00 lease fee minus any possible promotional discounts.

Initial release date: 10/13, to new customers only in six test markets

Austin, Texas
Colorado Springs, Colorado
Fresno, California
Phoenix, Arizona
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
Salt Lake City, Utah

*Release date for existing customers: 2012*

Oh well ... looks like still another 4-5 months wait to go for us existing subs.


----------



## racermd

Okay, I ranted and raved a little bit about lack of flexibility as compared to a MythTV setup before, and I thought the HR34 would have only 4 tuners. But I am beginning to see where the HR34 would be a perfect fit in my home, albeit still not as flexible or unified as the potential MythTV setup I really want.

I would get 2 of them (one each for myself and my wife, located at our primary viewing locations in the living room and family room), an H2x box or two (for the MBR and a possible 2nd BR), a SWM16 switch, re-convert my dish back to the 4-output LNB assembly from the SWMLine LNB, and a pair of fast 2TB SATA drives in eSATA enclosures for storage on each of the HR34s. One HR34 would be "mine" and I could manage it easily enough from my primary viewing location in the family room. The other HR34 would belong to my wife and she could manage it from her primary viewing location in the living room. The MBR would get an H2x box to get live feeds and to watch recordings from either of the HR34s. Another BR *might* get another H2x in the future, depending on if we turn that room into a full guest BR or not.

I currently have a trio of HR20s running MRV in unsupported mode using my home LAN to shuttle shows from box to box, so I have no DECA equipment at all. I mention this because I have a few questions:

First, if I decide to make this move when the HR34 becomes available, I'm assuming it will have DECA built in?

Second, if DECA is built in and I want to bridge the DECA system into my home LAN, would I need to supply a DECA adapter or could I simply plug one of the HR34 boxes into my home LAN, instead?

Lastly, what H2x receiver should I be looking at getting for the BRs to have DECA built-in, as well?

As always, this community rocks. Thank you in advance.

EDIT: Nevermind about my first and last question... I answered both of those after a lot of searching and reading. However, I think I can safely assume that I need the DECA broadband adapter (and a bandpass filter or two) to get the entire setup bridged to my home LAN, which was my second question above.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

HoTat2 said:


> Nice First Look, but why was the C30 RVU client the test team used not included in the review?
> 
> Also, while happy with the FL for the HR34 at least, not so happy with its release information known so far posted in the other thread.
> 
> HR34 price: $399.00 lease fee minus any possible promotional discounts.
> 
> Initial release date: 10/13, to new customers only in six test markets
> 
> Austin, Texas
> Colorado Springs, Colorado
> Fresno, California
> Phoenix, Arizona
> Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
> Salt Lake City, Utah
> 
> *Release date for existing customers: 2012*
> 
> Oh well ... looks like still another 4-5 months wait to go for us existing subs.


I have no information regarding a C30 client.


----------



## jagrim

HoTat2 said:


> Nice First Look, but why was the C30 RVU client the test team used not included in the review?
> 
> Also, while happy with the FL for the HR34 at least, not so happy with its release information known so far posted in the other thread.
> 
> HR34 price: $399.00 lease fee minus any possible promotional discounts.
> 
> Initial release date: 10/13, to new customers only in six test markets
> 
> Austin, Texas
> Colorado Springs, Colorado
> Fresno, California
> Phoenix, Arizona
> Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
> Salt Lake City, Utah
> 
> *Release date for existing customers: 2012*
> 
> Oh well ... looks like still another 4-5 months wait to go for us existing subs.


Thanks for the test markets - I had forgotten which ones during the initial MRV rollout.

Will this be a self-install? Since I bat about 33% with adequate installers, I would prefer to do it myself.

Will it be available thru Solid signal?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't think that's been decided yet.


----------



## sipester

Just so I have this straight, there are 5 different streaming options from the HR34:

1. Stream to another HR device with MRV (benefit is local tuner and local trick play for live tv and local recordings, downside is that from the HR, you can't control the recordings of the HR 34)

2. Stream to another H device (benefit is local tuner and you can control recordings of HR34, downside is no trick play for live tv using local tuner).

3. Stream to an RVU device (benefit is trick play for live tv and control of recordings on HR34, downside is no local tuner (but generally a moot point since 5 tuners in HR34)

4. Stream to PC (can only view recorded programs (although that could include a "live" recording, no control of recordings on HR34)

5. Stream to Nomad

From what I understand, there are a maximum of 3 streams for all 5 options above, and items 1 - 4 are on a first-come, first serve basis. I.e., if you try under any of the first 4 options to get a stream and 3 are in use, you'll get a busy signal.

For #5, streaming to Nomad will occur as long as 2 or fewer streams are occuring to the first 4 types of devices. Otherwise, once stream 3 is requested by one of those 4, the nomad will pause.

Also, from what I've read I think these are the limits of what could connect to the HR34:

Items 1, 2, & 4 (HR, H, and PC): I think up to a maximum of 15 other devices can connect (for a big house, but note only 3 streams available at any one time)

Item 3 (RVU): I think up to 8

Item 5 (Nomad): In theory, one could try to connect up to 3 nomad, each to capture one of the 3 streams available. That could be helpful in a house where more than one person wanted to watch things on the go, is this possible or can you only connect 1 nomad?

So in theory, I think there could be a maximum of 26 other devices (even though I doubt anyone would get near that limit) connected to the HR34 for streaming.

Anyone have any thoughts to the contrary on this?


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Not enough e's in sweeeeeeeeet to describe this new box.

Wish I was in one of the test markets for this. Ah well. I can wait...sort of...maybe...


----------



## harsh

dave29 said:


> This thing has got to be the best DVR on the market.


Except that it isn't on the market yet.

It will probably be the best DIRECTV DVR on the market once it becomes "on the market". The market is already populated with similarly functional DVRs from FIOS, AT&T and Comcast (AnyRoom DVR). One might give a slight practical advantage to the Comcast unit as each client is a fully functional receiver so it doesn't consume a DVR tuner to watch live TV.

For $400 + a yet-to-be-announced monthly fee, it needs to be awfully good.

It will be interesting to see how it all works out once populated with client devices (assuming such clients make an appearance in appreciable quantities).


----------



## Steve

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Not enough e's in sweeeeeeeeet to describe this new box.


Only needed 2 to do the First Look!


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"harsh" said:


> Except that it isn't on the market yet.
> 
> It will probably be the best DIRECTV DVR on the market once it becomes "on the market". The market is already populated with similarly functional DVRs from FIOS, AT&T and Comcast (AnyRoom DVR). One might give a slight practical advantage to the Comcast unit as each client is a fully functional receiver so it doesn't consume a DVR tuner to watch live TV.
> 
> For $400 + a yet-to-be-announced monthly fee, it needs to be awfully good.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it all works out once populated with client devices (assuming such clients make an appearance in appreciable quantities).


But do any of theirs offer 5 turners like the HR34 does or they have PIP either?


----------



## HoTat2

sipester said:


> Just so I have this straight, there are 5 different streaming options from the HR34:
> 
> 1. Stream to another HR device with MRV (benefit is local tuner and local trick play for live tv and local recordings, downside is that from the HR, you can't control the recordings of the HR 34)
> 
> 2. Stream to another H device (benefit is local tuner and you can control recordings of HR34, downside is no trick play for live tv using local tuner).


Correct on both.



> 3. Stream to an RVU device (benefit is trick play for live tv and control of recordings on HR34, downside is no local tuner (but generally a moot point since 5 tuners in HR34)


Correct



> 4. Stream to PC (can only view recorded programs (although that could include a "live" recording, no control of recordings on HR34)
> 
> 5. Stream to Nomad


Correct on both.



> From what I understand, there are a maximum of 3 streams for all 5 options above, and items 1 - 4 are on a first-come, first serve basis. I.e., if you try under any of the first 4 options to get a stream and 3 are in use, you'll get a busy signal.


Correct, though the exact type "busy signal", popup message or whatever, is unknown AFAIK.



> For #5, streaming to Nomad will occur as long as 2 or fewer streams are occuring to the first 4 types of devices. Otherwise, once stream 3 is requested by one of those 4, the nomad will pause.


Correct



> Also, from what I've read I think these are the limits of what could connect to the HR34:
> 
> Items 1, 2, & 4 (HR, H, and PC): I think up to a maximum of 15 other devices can connect (for a big house, but note only 3 streams available at any one time)


Yes if you include the CCK as one of the DECA nodes for DIRECTV2PC, correct



> Item 3 (RVU): I think up to 8


According to news from the CEDIA Expo. 2011, yes up to eight registered RVU clients with no more than three active at any one time of course.



> Item 5 (Nomad): In theory, one could try to connect up to 3 nomad, each to capture one of the 3 streams available. That could be helpful in a house where more than one person wanted to watch things on the go, is this possible or can you only connect 1 nomad?


Only one nomad unit allowed per account.



> So in theory, I think there could be a maximum of 26 other devices (even though I doubt anyone would get near that limit) connected to the HR34 for streaming.


Actually 24 by this count, as only one nomad is permitted.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Worth mentioning again, there aren't any RVU clients yet. DIRECTV is expected to release one at some point and Samsung should enable it on their 2011-model smart TVs.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Nice job on the First Look as always Stuart 

I can attest this has been a unique and fun box to work with.


----------



## sipester

HoTat2 said:


> Actually 24 by this count, as only one nomad is permitted.


Thanks HoTat2. This is great fun for us geeks, but I wonder how the marketing dept. is going to try to explain the HR34 and Nomad & RVU's and MRV to the average Joe?!


----------



## RobertE

harsh said:


> Except that it isn't on the market yet.
> 
> It will probably be the best DIRECTV DVR on the market once it becomes "on the market". The market is already populated with similarly functional DVRs from FIOS, AT&T and Comcast One might give a slight practical advantage to the Comcast unit as each client is a fully functional receiver so it doesn't consume a DVR tuner to watch live TV.
> 
> For $400 + a yet-to-be-announced monthly fee, it needs to be awfully good.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it all works out once populated with client devices (assuming such clients make an appearance in appreciable quantities).


I would disagree that it's not "on the market" as would everyone in Austin, Texas; Colorado Springs, Colorado; Fresno, California; Phoenix, Arizona; Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania; and Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Your point is well made but I have been told that supplies in those markets are very limited at this time.


----------



## Drucifer

texasmoose said:


> My Samsung _*UN55D6400*_ is a RVU client/capable TV. I am so looking forward to combining it with the 34!


And please inform us if it anyway less than a Hxx when you get your HR34.


----------



## Alebob911

I agree! Great field trial!  Great first look as usual Stuart.


Canis Lupus said:


> Nice job on the First Look as always Stuart
> 
> I can attest this has been a unique and fun box to work with.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Drucifer said:


> And please inform us if it anyway less than a Hxx when you get your HR34.


I have an HR34 and a Samsung UN46D6420 and it doesn't work over RVU, yet. That's all I can tell you.


----------



## Visman

Do we know what Markets they are in?


----------



## P Smith

Visman said:


> Do we know what Markets they are in?


Yes, just read from beginning or use Search inside the thread.


----------



## LameLefty

Visman said:


> Do we know what Markets they are in?


From just a few posts above: Austin, Texas; Colorado Springs, Colorado; Fresno, California; Phoenix, Arizona; Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania; and Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------



## sigma1914

I wish I could find an installer in one of those areas to ship one here.


----------



## Beerstalker

What's holding up the C30? Pace announced that it passed RVU certification 6 weeks ago. Now we've got the HR34 getting released. Is the HR34 not properly working with RVU yet maybe? We haven't heard anything about the HR34 being RVU certifited yet (at least not that I can remember).

Possibly waiting for the new HD-GUI, maybe it has all the RVU stuff built into the programming and they didn't bother adding the RVU stuff to the old programming/GUI?

Really looking forward to this getting a broader release. Hoping to pick one up for my parents and finally get them switched from Comcast to DirecTV. So anyone heard anything on pricing yet for new customers? I know right now they are advertising 1 HD-DVR and 3 HD receivers for free. That adds up to $500 if you had to pay full price, so maybe they will give one HR34 to a new customer, but you will have to pay for all additional HR2x/H2x/C30s?

Anyone know what the monthly mirroring fee for this is? Maybe some of the people who beta tested? I would think now that it is available to customers we should be able to be told what the fees are going to be.


----------



## jford951

So when using PIP is that using 2 tuners of still just one?


----------



## mcbeevee

Can the HR34 output different channels to 2 separate tv's, or is it just PiP on one tv?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Beerstalker said:


> What's holding up the C30? Pace announced that it passed RVU certification 6 weeks ago. Now we've got the HR34 getting released. Is the HR34 not properly working with RVU yet maybe? We haven't heard anything about the HR34 being RVU certifited yet (at least not that I can remember).


The device formerly known as the HMC30 prototype device was rebranded into the current HR34 name. That change actually took place early this year, and was referenced from the onsite reports from the Consumer Electronics Show back at that time.


----------



## Canis Lupus

jford951 said:


> So when using PIP is that using 2 tuners of still just one?


2 tuners, because when you have PIP active, you use Double Play as a means to quickly swap Video and Audio between pictures.


----------



## RAD

mcbeevee said:


> Can the HR34 output different channels to 2 separate tv's, or is it just PiP on one tv?


If you're asking are there two independent HDMI or component outputs, or a TV2 like Dish receivers, no.

But remember that the HR34 is designed to be a RVU server, handling three concurrent clients. So that means that you can have the main set using PIP with two tuners and the other three being used by three RVU clients.


----------



## Herdfan

First, great job on the FL as always. 

And 5 pages in, I have not seen it asked, (if it was and I missed it, the oops) will it do more than 2 DLB's? In other words, can I have 4 DLB's? Would make watching college football awesome. 

My plan is to get 2. One on my TV and one to help eliminate SPOF by mirroring the other one as well as other DVR's recordings. I will keep it off the "grid" so to speak, but keep it somewhere it will be easy enough to do playlist maintenance. Both will have 2TB drives.


----------



## Smuuth

Stuart Sweet said:


> I do not think it does IR and RF at the same time. This was never something we discussed.


Just tested mine. It does not do IR and RF at the same time.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Herdfan said:


> And 5 pages in, I have not seen it asked, (if it was and I missed it, the oops) will it do more than 2 DLB's? .


No - just 1 pair of DLB (DP). But I suppose with 2 boxes you'd have 4 buffers


----------



## BudShark

Herdfan said:


> First, great job on the FL as always.
> 
> And 5 pages in, I have not seen it asked, (if it was and I missed it, the oops) will it do more than 2 DLB's? In other words, can I have 4 DLB's? Would make watching college football awesome.
> 
> My plan is to get 2. One on my TV and one to help eliminate SPOF by mirroring the other one as well as other DVR's recordings. I will keep it off the "grid" so to speak, but keep it somewhere it will be easy enough to do playlist maintenance. Both will have 2TB drives.


No QLB (Quad Live buffer). Effectively it uses DLB to do PiP. In fact, the swapping uses the down arrow as DLB does.


----------



## TBoneit

kymikes said:


> Great First Look but I am a bit confused. If this is available initially in a few select markets for NEW customers only and the RVU client is not available, doesn't this mean that the only NEW installation that it can be used in is a 1 TV setup?? (I am presuming that the number of current new clients with multiple RVU enabled TV's is 0) Or will they install H25's with MRV on additional TV's until the RVU client is released?
> 
> Just curious. Did I miss a step??


They have to be setting it up as MRV right now.


----------



## ATARI

Will there be an extra monthly fee to use this bad boy?


----------



## Canis Lupus

BudShark said:


> No QLB (Quad Live buffer). Effectively it uses DLB to do PiP. In fact, the swapping uses the down arrow as DLB does.


Exactly - here's a quick video on PIP on the HR34-700. Sorry in advance - I kept referring to 1 of the channels as ESPN. It was actually ESPN News.

Hmm for some reason the embedded player isn't working - here's the direct link:


----------



## Alan Gordon

I've been waiting on this "First Look" for MONTHS!!

I haven't been feeling well the last couple of weeks, so I only saw the front page yesterday ONCE. Imagine my surprise to see it was posted yesterday some time after that... 




Yes, I'm a little disappointed by the 100 Series Link limit. Though I'd prefer unlimited, the 100 limit would probably work for me (certainly better than 50 anyway), but it'd need to be double that before it would work for my household. Thankfully, one HR34 wouldn't work for my household anyway, so not that big of a deal...

I wish there was more verification as to whether the rumors about the eSATA drives were true, but the rumor was that it wouldn't be different from the start anyway, so...

I'm a little disappointed that I can't get one until next year, but then again, I'm dealing with some serious money issues right now, so it's probably for the best. 

I wish we had more information regarding the monthly fee...

I wish we knew if the rumors about an eventual swap-discount being true. I have an HR20-700 and HR23-700 that I'd like to get rid of, and I could probably clear off the HR20-700 in the next couple of months and save myself a lease fee, but I'd hate to get rid of it knowing a few months later that I could save some money on the HR34 by hanging on to it for an additional period of time.


Still, I want one VERY badly... does anyone know if DirecTV will accept slightly used souls as payment?! 



Great job on the "First Look" guys! 

~Alan


----------



## Canis Lupus

Here's a bit of a novelty picture - 5 simultaneous record icons on a single receiver.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Canis Lupus said:


> Here's a bit of a novelty picture - 5 simultaneous record icons on a single receiver.


Very Cool Canis!

That picture is a keeper!


----------



## matt

Canis Lupus said:


> Here's a bit of a novelty picture - 5 simultaneous record icons on a single receiver.


Fake. You're doing that with MRV.


----------



## sigma1914

Would any users be up to posting pictures of some various PIP options if there's others besides the side-by-side posted earlier, please?


----------



## matt

sigma1914 said:


> Would any users be up to posting pictures of some various PIP options if there's others besides the side-by-side posted earlier, please?


I can't find my camera but there are 5 different positions.


----------



## JMII

Sounds like a great box, no big deal that is not available for all just yet because the client boxes aren't available either at this point. A true Media Center makes the most sense to me for MRV - you have one big box that does all the heavy lifting (managing recordings) and several smaller clients scattered around the house for viewing content. Add in a Nomad for on-the-go viewing and your all set. Way cool!


----------



## Canis Lupus

sigma1914 said:


> Would any users be up to posting pictures of some various PIP options if there's others besides the side-by-side posted earlier, please?


Here you go:


----------



## sigma1914

Thanks Mr. Lupus...very nice!


----------



## norbl

New to this subject, and I've figured out most of the acronyms, but I haven't figured out MRV yet and how it applies to the use of the HR34.


----------



## Canis Lupus

"sigma1914" said:


> Thanks Mr. Lupus...very nice!


No problem


----------



## Canis Lupus

"norbl" said:


> New to this subject, and I've figured out most of the acronyms, but I haven't figured out MRV yet and how it applies to the use of the HR34.


Multi Room Viewing, the original acronym before it officially became Whole Home DVR


----------



## kwasnicka

If I were to end up getting this HR34-700 and kept my HR21-100, HR22-100, and HR20-100 would I still be able to have 5 tuners on the HR34 while also haveing 2 tuners each on the other three HRXX DVRs? This would be a total of 11 tuners available to record! Or when networking all these together via WHDVR you can only record on the 5 tuners on the HR34?


----------



## Canis Lupus

"kwasnicka" said:


> If I were to end up getting this HR34-700 and kept my HR21-100, HR22-100, and HR20-100 would I still be able to have 5 tuners on the HR34 while also haveing 2 tuners each on the other three HRXX DVRs? This would be a total of 11 tuners available to record! Or when networking all these together via WHDVR you can only record on the 5 tuners on the HR34?


You could do this and in fact some testers have even more than this. The key though is you need a SWM-16 or larger with proper cabling to do it.


----------



## Canis Lupus

The other way to do it without changing equipment would be to change your other receivers to single-tuner DVRs, giving you a total of 8 tuners if you currently have a SWM-8 or SWMLine dish.


----------



## matt

kwasnicka said:


> If I were to end up getting this HR34-700 and kept my HR21-100, HR22-100, and HR20-100 would I still be able to have 5 tuners on the HR34 while also haveing 2 tuners each on the other three HRXX DVRs? This would be a total of 11 tuners available to record! Or when networking all these together via WHDVR you can only record on the 5 tuners on the HR34?


You would have 11. That's a lot of recording at one time!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually, I'm not sure of the exact mechanics of it but it seems that if you boot up the other DVRs first and then the HR34, it will use as many tuners as it can. If you have two HR24s and start them first, then start the HR34, the HR34 will only pull 4 tuners if they are all on the same SWiM leg.

This was just from my testing, I don't think this is an approved way to do it.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually, I'm not sure of the exact mechanics of it but it seems that if you boot up the other DVRs first and then the HR34, it will use as many tuners as it can. If you have two HR24s and start them first, then start the HR34, the HR34 will only pull 4 tuners if they are all on the same SWiM leg.
> 
> This was just from my testing, I don't think this is an approved way to do it.


Oh that's interesting Stuart. I'll give that a try myself and see what happens.


----------



## matt

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually, I'm not sure of the exact mechanics of it but it seems that if you boot up the other DVRs first and then the HR34, it will use as many tuners as it can. If you have two HR24s and start them first, then start the HR34, the HR34 will only pull 4 tuners if they are all on the same SWiM leg.
> 
> This was just from my testing, I don't think this is an approved way to do it.


Works great until the power dips out for a second and they all restart!


----------



## pfp

Canis Lupus said:


> Here's a bit of a novelty picture - 5 simultaneous record icons on a single receiver.


I've had more that that with my MRV setup, but yes cool to be all on one receiver.


----------



## azarby

Groundhog45 said:


> Couldn't you attach each SWiM to the router and let the network take care of bridging the 8 and 16?


That would work.


----------



## TBoneit

matt said:


> You would have 11. That's a lot of recording at one time!


With the new fall season on the networks the most I have had recording at one time is three shows and that happened three times for three shows total this week. The third show was recorded on my DVD Recorder to its hard drive from HD Clear QAM basic cable. Press one button on my HDTV remote and they fille the screen in the proper AR. And they look Decent and easily watchable most likely due to the HD source giving a decent looking 720 by 480 resolution. I have the DVD recorder set to 30 second fwd skip and 10 second reverse skip to skip commercials easy. It took me 3 or 4 minutes last night to name the three recordings.

At the same time I could see some needing 5 tuners per TV set for sports. For me with Two hours max to watch TV per evening after family time things are getting ahead of me even with a 1 hour show taking 45 minutes to watch.

Or to feed the three TV sets that get used in the house from one box. Right now I use two DVRs and the DVD recorder. Darn shame the HR34 it isn't available all over. Plus I think I prefer that the living room set can't see the basement TV room DVR.

OT: I watched the Dish/Blockbuster commercial last night. I think that promotion might work well for them. OTOH Am I missing something? Was there a phone number to call?


----------



## Shades228

joshjr said:


> Whats sans promotions/rebates and where did this information come from? Also I wonder what the price will be to own one.


sans: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sans

I would not be surprised if this is the first receiver where a purchase option is not an option at all. I can't see them not wanting to get every one of these back.


----------



## bakers12

Is the UI similar to the HR2x models in looks and navigation, besides the Yellow button being used for PIP? Does anybody have a guess on whether or not the HR34 shares a lot of code with the HR2x models?

The more they have in common, the better the "experience" will be, I think.


----------



## azarby

Stuart Sweet said:


> *At this point, the HR34 is in very limited release. Only a few markets across the nation have them, and supplies are limited in those location. This is an exclusive first look! Please do not call DIRECTV to order, they are not available!*


How does one go about getting one of these limited receiivers. Since I am in Phoenix, is there a way to make this happen?


----------



## matt

bakers12 said:


> Is the UI similar to the HR2x models in looks and navigation, besides the Yellow button being used for PIP? Does anybody have a guess on whether or not the HR34 shares a lot of code with the HR2x models?
> 
> The more they have in common, the better the "experience" will be, I think.


It's just like using an HR24 when it comes to the UI.


----------



## matt

azarby said:


> How does one go about getting one of these limited receiivers. Since I am in Phoenix, is there a way to make this happen?


I saw somewhere on here they are available by phone. I think the instructions not to call in is for people outside the limited markets.


----------



## Steve

bakers12 said:


> Is the UI similar to the HR2x models in looks and navigation, besides the Yellow button being used for PIP? Does anybody have a guess on whether or not the HR34 shares a lot of code with the HR2x models?
> 
> The more they have in common, the better the "experience" will be, I think.


It pretty much mirrors the current NR UI, except ACTIVE has been added to the main menu choices on-screen.


----------



## Alan Gordon

TBoneit said:


> With the new fall season on the networks the most I have had recording at one time is three shows and that happened three times for three shows total this week. The third show was recorded on my DVD Recorder to its hard drive from HD Clear QAM basic cable. Press one button on my HDTV remote and they fille the screen in the proper AR. And they look Decent and easily watchable most likely due to the HD source giving a decent 720 by 480 resolution. I have the DVD recorder set to 30 second fwd skip and 10 second reverse skip to skip commercials easy. It took me 3 or 4 minutes last night to name the three recordings.
> 
> At the same time I could see some needing 5 tuners per TV set for sports. For me with Two hours max to watch TV per evening after family time things are getting ahead of me even with a 1 hour show taking 45 minutes to watch.


Back when I had the CW in HD, it was quite common for me to be recording on 5 tuners... over 5 tuners on some days when cable network programming I watch is on at the same time.

~Alan


----------



## norbl

So if a new customer was able to buy this, what would you have to get in order to watch a recorded program in another room and what would you have to get to be able set up recordings from another room? Since the c30 is not available and there are no RVU TVs yet, if you were to buy this now, they probably will charge you an arm and a leg when the c30 does become available since you would no longer be a new customer.

Or am I just misunderstanding this whole thing?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Canis Lupus" said:


> Here's a bit of a novelty picture - 5 simultaneous record icons on a single receiver.


Thanks for the video and pictures. But I still say that's too many button pushes to turn it on. Hopefully the yellow button (as reported here) will soon be an instant on/off function.


----------



## LameLefty

You know, Canis' picture is nice, but I currently have 16 tuners on one SWiM16 and have had as many as 15 of them recording at once.  (The kids like their TV too :grin: )


----------



## P Smith

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The device formerly known as the HMC30 prototype device was rebranded into the current HR34 name. That change actually took place early this year, and was referenced from the onsite reports from the Consumer Electronics Show back at that time.


C30 is RVU cliend box.

You shouldn't point to HMC30.


----------



## joshjr

Shades228 said:


> sans: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sans
> 
> I would not be surprised if this is the first receiver where a purchase option is not an option at all. I can't see them not wanting to get every one of these back.


Even if there is not a purchase there will be owned units out there meaning we should be able to own them at some point. This one may be worth leasing. For me it will really depend on if they want to jack up the monthly fee or not. I want it for one TV and one TV only. I dont use MRV so if its close to the same as the others on monthly fees then fine if not then I wont waste my time.


----------



## Canis Lupus

"LameLefty" said:


> You know, Canis' picture is nice, but I currently have 16 tuners on one SWiM16 and have had as many as 15 of them recording at once.  (The kids like their TV too :grin: )


Yah yah yah.... I know yours is Bigger than mine....


----------



## Canis Lupus

"TheRatPatrol" said:


> Thanks for the video and pictures. But I still say that's too many button pushes to turn it on. Hopefully the yellow button (as reported here) will soon be an instant on/off function.


Yes hopefully this will be the case. It's not unlike some other UI changes we've seen that we may like changed (or changed back)


----------



## Alan Gordon

joshjr said:


> Even if there is not a purchase there will be owned units out there meaning we should be able to own them at some point. This one may be worth leasing. For me it will really depend on if they want to jack up the monthly fee or not. I want it for one TV and one TV only. I dont use MRV so if its close to the same as the others on monthly fees then fine if not then I wont waste my time.


Right now, I have 6 HD-DVRs. I intend on getting rid of two of them... leaving me with four.

Depending on the monthly fee associated with the HR34-700 (much as I'd hate to start a new commitment), I'll get one of them and (most likely) deactivate one of my other HD-DVRs leaving me with an HR34, and three HR24-100s.

That will be the perfect setup for me... unless DirecTV EVER moves to a per DVR fee (ala Dish Network and cable), in which case, I'll find a way to get two HR34s, and 3 C30s.

~Alan


----------



## Beerstalker

P Smith said:


> C30 is RVU cliend box.
> 
> You shouldn't point to HMC30.


Correct, I was talking about the C30 thin client. Pace put out a press release saying it was the first certified RVU client back in late August, but yet we are hearing in this thread that it isn't getting released along with the HR34. This makes me wonder if the current HR34 is not certified and can't work as a true RVU server at this time (only works as a Whole Home DVR server currently).


----------



## P Smith

Beerstalker said:


> Correct, I was talking about the C30 thin client. Pace put out a press release saying it was the first certified RVU client back in late August, but yet we are hearing in this thread that it isn't getting released along with the HR34. This makes me wonder if the current HR34 is not certified and can't work as a true RVU server at this time (only works as a Whole Home DVR server currently).


If we could have access to RVU certification DB as for FCC and UL ...


----------



## Athlon646464

Great job with the First Look!

Want one! Want one! Want one! Want one! Want one!

... maybe two ...


----------



## azarby

matt said:


> I saw somewhere on here they are available by phone. I think the instructions not to call in is for people outside the limited markets.


Tried that. They said they are unable to process an order at this time.

Bob


----------



## Garyunc

Great first look but this is all a big tease  Now I have to pretend it does not really exist until 2012


----------



## TBlazer07

mcbeevee said:


> Can the HR34 output different channels to 2 separate tv's, or is it just PiP on one tv?


No
Yes


----------



## azarby

matt said:


> I saw somewhere on here they are available by phone. I think the instructions not to call in is for people outside the limited markets.


Tried that. They said they are unable to process an order at this time.

Bob

Tried again and got to the access card department. HR34-700 is only avaialble to new customers. No upgrades allowed.


----------



## NR4P

Enjoyed reading through this thread. Learned alot and appreciate the info from those that have some hands on experience.

Hope they release to South Florida some time soon. Even before me as a current customer can get one is OK.

I am sooooo tired of seeing the U-Verse commercials about 4 tuners. See it hourly on TV.

Have a SWM16 so if and when I am ready.


----------



## gulfwarvet

Great First Look, can't wait till i can get one for myself.


----------



## inkahauts

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually, I'm not sure of the exact mechanics of it but it seems that if you boot up the other DVRs first and then the HR34, it will use as many tuners as it can. If you have two HR24s and start them first, then start the HR34, the HR34 will only pull 4 tuners if they are all on the same SWiM leg.
> 
> This was just from my testing, I don't think this is an approved way to do it.


I wouldn't be surprised, no, actually, I expect them to have a way in the initial setup screens to select how many tuners you want active at any one time.


----------



## Sixto

One other point ... DLB switching is super QUICK. Lightning quick. (after it's started)


----------



## David Ortiz

TBoneit said:


> With the new fall season on the networks the most I have had recording at one time is three shows and that happened three times for three shows total this week.


There are many shows that have not premiered yet this fall....


----------



## smiddy

Great job on the First Look!


----------



## Shades228

joshjr said:


> Even if there is not a purchase there will be owned units out there meaning we should be able to own them at some point. This one may be worth leasing. For me it will really depend on if they want to jack up the monthly fee or not. I want it for one TV and one TV only. I dont use MRV so if its close to the same as the others on monthly fees then fine if not then I wont waste my time.


I won't say there won't be owned units but I can say that I think this might start a new trend of leased only. Even on account where all equipment was previously owned. This is just speculation but it wouldn't be a surprise to hear this happens.


----------



## RobertE

Shades228 said:


> I won't say there won't be owned units but I can say that I think this might start a new trend of leased only. Even on account where all equipment was previously owned. This is just speculation but it wouldn't be a surprise to hear this happens.


I believe you may be right. This is a whole new class of receiver. Employee accounts or not, I suspect these will all be leased.


----------



## Davenlr

RobertE said:


> I believe you may be right. This is a whole new class of receiver. Employee accounts or not, I suspect these will all be leased.


Except the ones already out there that are owned...


----------



## Rich

RobertE said:


> 5 tuners. Should have been 8, max out the swm.
> Clients consume a tuner.
> Single drive. Single point of failure. Host locks up all clients go down.
> 
> Some may like it, just not for me.


Yup, I don't see the need.

Rich


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> I could replace an HR21 with one of these babies and max out my SWiM16 with all that I have. Hmmmmm...
> 
> Or take an H24 and an H25 out of my lineup.


I'd need another SWM 16, I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich

matt said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 178 (75 members and 103 guests)
> 
> Wow :eek2:
> 
> Where's Rich? I bet he wants 12 of them. :grin:


I don't think I want one. I'd fill up that drive far too quickly. I already have 24 tuners available.

Let me read on. I'm having Internet problems and I didn't see this thread yesterday, just noticed it.

Rich


----------



## Rich

LameLefty said:


> !rolling !rolling !rolling Each of them with a 2TB eSATA . . .


I think I have nine 2TBs at this moment. Had trouble with a 24-500 (leased) and I just use it as a client with the stock internal drive. Couldn't get an external HDD to work with it.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL

rich584 said:


> I'd need another SWM 16, I think.
> 
> Rich


I'm surprised you aren't already at SWiM32 stage yet. :lol:


----------



## Rich

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> I think your right on that. thought about it soon as i posted that. lol


Yeah, I've got two SWM16s and one cascades onto the other one using the legacy ports. Guess I could cascade another 16. But why?

Rich


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> I'm surprised you aren't already at SWiM32 stage yet. :lol:


I think I've always been there. I have two 16s, one cascaded onto the other one.

Rich


----------



## RobertE

Davenlr said:


> Except the ones already out there that are owned...


The number of them that are owned from the FT is insignificant.


----------



## steelr

When I called into retention yesterday to upgrade to MRV, the CSR mentioned a HR34 was coming out soon. I had no idea what he was talking about but then tonight I see this thread. Sounds very nice.


----------



## Rich

I see it has a SATA port on the back wall. I trust that will be for up to 2TB drives, is that correct? 

I'm trying to think of a reason to want one of these. I guess I'll wait until it's in general use and ask my questions then. It looks interesting, but I'm not sure what I'd use it for. 

Just from reading this thread, it seems like my system as it is configured now is still more than I need and is more flexible than this new model. 

I'm not trying to denigrate this, just understand it. It seems to be "putting all your eggs in one basket" without the cushion of other HRs for backup. 

Too many questions to ponder. I think I'll go to bed and give this some thought.

Rich


----------



## matt

rich584 said:


> I don't think I want one. I'd fill up that drive far too quickly. I already have 24 tuners available.
> 
> Let me read on. I'm having Internet problems and I didn't see this thread yesterday, just noticed it.
> 
> Rich


You will be wanting to replace your 12 2T HR20-700s with 12 2TB HR34-700s before too long...


----------



## matt

Why would it be lease only? Someone posted earlier that they would surely want them all back so they would be leased. What do you think we are doing with owned ones??? They stay in the system, or "they get them back", just on a different account. They are useless for anything else other than a D* system so they aren't going anywhere. Nobody is going to pay the cost to own one just so they can take the drive out of it and use it in their computer.


----------



## RunnerFL

rich584 said:


> I'm trying to think of a reason to want one of these.


PIP


----------



## Davenlr

PIP, 5 tuners...MAYBE support for a 3TB drive (although Im not crossing my fingers). It would be great for sports.

BTW, on DLB, does it cycle through all 5, or just the first two?


----------



## Sixto

Davenlr said:


> ...BTW, on DLB, does it cycle through all 5, or just the first two?


same as HR2x, but the swap is instantaneous.


----------



## Davenlr

Sixto said:


> same as HR2x, but the swap is instantaneous.


Thats cool. Never understood with SWM why the HR2x isnt instantaneous as well.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

I love this box for the PIP.


----------



## LameLefty

Davenlr said:


> Thats cool. Never understood with SWM why the HR2x isnt instantaneous as well.


Because SWiM has nothing to do with the swapping speed - both tuners are getting uninterrupted streams of data from the dish regardless of whether you're swapping back and forth between them. The speed difference has to be attributed to how fast the host box (HR34 or HR2x) can switch from one stream going through the video processor and being displayed to the other. I guess with the HR34 being designed from the outset to handle two concurrent full-bitrate video streams and compositing them in realtime, swapping the display from one to the other (or swapping them in PIP) is just naturally faster. In other words, the display architecture is newer/better.

And yeah, swapping IS really fast.


----------



## sipester

For those of you that have this, can you confirm that this can handle a total of 11 channels/streams at once. For example, according to the specs you should be able to:

Record 5 shows at once
Record 1 video on demand
Have 3 recorded streams go to the MRV or RVU clients
Have 2 streams output to the local tv

By my count that's 11 total things at once, can it really do all that without any glitches?


----------



## TheJackal

Now that I think about it, with the new GUI, it will be total BS if they don't offer PIP for the current HR2X's. They have 2 tuners. Use them. The ULTIMATE TV FROM MICROSOFT IN 2001 had this as a feature.


----------



## LameLefty

TheJackal said:


> Now that I think about it, with the new GUI, it will be total BS if they don't offer PIP for the current HR2X's. They have 2 tuners. Use them. The ULTIMATE TV FROM MICROSOFT IN 2001 had this as a feature.


PIP is mostly a function of the display and video compositing/overlay chipset. The HR34 has a more advanced video subsystem than does the HR2x line.


----------



## LameLefty

sipester said:


> For those of you that have this, can you confirm that this can handle a total of 11 channels/streams at once. For example, according to the specs you should be able to:
> 
> Record 5 shows at once
> Record 1 video on demand
> Have 3 recorded streams go to the MRV or RVU clients
> Have 2 streams output to the local tv
> 
> By my count that's 11 total things at once, can it really do all that without any glitches?


Yep, that's the math. It does work just fine.


----------



## TheJackal

LameLefty said:


> PIP is mostly a function of the display and video compositing/overlay chipset. The HR34 has a more advanced video subsystem than does the HR2x line.


So you are trying to convince me that the current HR2X line does not have a more advanced chipset than the UltimateTV receivers offered by DTV manufactured by Microsoft and Sony back in 2001? (It was actually Oct 2000. I looked it up.)


----------



## dsw2112

harsh said:


> One might give a slight practical advantage to the Comcast unit as each client is a fully functional receiver so it doesn't consume a DVR tuner to watch live TV.


I think it would be a huge selling point to add the RVU functionality to one of the current HD receivers (probably the H25 due to its size.) This would allow the capability of accessing the full HR34 DVR abilities while not "borrowing" an HR34 tuner when watching live Tv from the remote location. That possibility also adds a bit of redundancy for viewing should the HR34 go down.


----------



## Sixto

dsw2112 said:


> I think it would be a huge selling point to add the RVU functionality to one of the current HD receivers (probably the H25 due to its size.) This would allow the capability of accessing the full HR34 DVR abilities while not "borrowing" an HR34 tuner when watching live Tv from the remote location. That possibility also adds a bit of redundancy for viewing should the HR34 go down.


With question of whether it would be able to RVU and MRV.


----------



## Laxguy

TheJackal said:


> Now that I think about it, with the new GUI, it will be total BS if they don't offer PIP for the current HR2X's. They have 2 tuners. Use them. The ULTIMATE TV FROM MICROSOFT IN 2001 had this as a feature.


Yeah, that was a roaring success. :nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Laxguy said:


> Yeah, that was a roaring success. :nono2:


+1

PIP is really only useful in larger screen HDTVs anyway...and even then...not everyone wants/needs it.

Still, some do want it of course, and it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## LameLefty

TheJackal said:


> So you are trying to convince me that the current HR2X line does not have a more advanced chipset than the UltimateTV receivers offered by DTV manufactured by Microsoft and Sony back in 2001? (It was actually Oct 2000. I looked it up.)


I don't have to "convince" you of anything. The HR2x boxes have been out since 2006 and people have been clamoring for PIP ever since they knew they would contain dual tuners. The chipset just doesn't support it. If it did, Directv would have enabled and supported it - it would have been a TREMENDOUS selling point, especially given Directv's long-standing commitment to be seen as a sports programming leader.

The chipset in the HR34 DOES support it. And it's great.


----------



## dsw2112

Sixto said:


> With question of whether it would be able to RVU and MRV.


I think it would require a pretty substantial S/W change on the H25, but believe it would be possible. Since most will need to add a box (C30) for RVU functionality, it would be terrific if you could add an RVU device that also had an internal tuner for live watching.


----------



## MasterChef

I can't wait to get one.


----------



## Alan Gordon

hdtvfan0001 said:


> PIP is really only useful in larger screen HDTVs anyway...and even then...not everyone wants/needs it.
> 
> Still, some do want it of course, and it comes down to personal preference.


Though I disagree with the larger screen statement, I'm a living example of "everyone."

If all the HR34 brought to the table was PiP, I wouldn't care a thing about it. The HR24-100 has been very, very good to me.

~Alan<~~~~~~~~~~~~Who is once again back to wanting to throw his HR23-700 though...


----------



## TheJackal

Laxguy said:


> Yeah, that was a roaring success. :nono2:


Did you own one? (or two or three?) I'd love to hear your first hand opinion on the functionality. Either way, this thread is not about that and the HR 34wins hands down. I still think the HR 2X should be able to handle PIP.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> +1
> 
> PIP is really only useful in larger screen HDTVs anyway...and even then...not everyone wants/needs it.
> 
> Still, some do want it of course, and it comes down to personal preference.


Agreed. DTV receivers have not output PIP in a decade. If you want it today you need multiple receivers (Even though your current receiver probably has two tuners). If you are not happy with what the HR34 offers for PIP, be prepared to pay 2-5K at the entry level for a scaler. I would think most will settle for what the HR34 offers instead of scaling from two independent sources. I know that is the way I'm leaning.



LameLefty said:


> I don't have to "convince" you of anything. The HR2x boxes have been out since 2006 and people have been clamoring for PIP ever since they knew they would contain dual tuners. The chipset just doesn't support it. If it did, Directv would have enabled and supported it - it would have been a TREMENDOUS selling point, especially given Directv's long-standing commitment to be seen as a sports programming leader.
> 
> The chipset in the HR34 DOES support it. And it's great.


The HR34 sounds great like you exclaim. I love it and want one. The fact that DirectTv offered PIP in 2000 and it went away until now because "hardware can't handle it" is absolute BS in my opinion. If they wanted to include it, they could have.

Despite this lack of (previous) functionality that a few choose to beat me up about, I have stayed a loyal subscriber since 2001. There are many positives from DTV that long outweigh the negatives IMO.


----------



## richardeholder

Any information on power consumption and heat output as compared to existing HDVR models?


----------



## RunnerFL

TheJackal said:


> Now that I think about it, with the new GUI, it will be total BS if they don't offer PIP for the current HR2X's. They have 2 tuners. Use them. The ULTIMATE TV FROM MICROSOFT IN 2001 had this as a feature.


They can't offer PIP on the HR2X's, the chip will not support it.


----------



## David Ortiz

TheJackal said:


> So you are trying to convince me that the current HR2X line does not have a more advanced chipset than the UltimateTV receivers offered by DTV manufactured by Microsoft and Sony back in 2001? (It was actually Oct 2000. I looked it up.)


UltimateTV was SD. This is HD. Different animal.


----------



## TheJackal

David Ortiz said:


> UltimateTV was SD. This is HD. Different animal.


Waiting for that to be brought up.  I'm glad the HR34 supports this function a decade later. I still attest that my (many) receivers between then and now should all have had this functionality. My best football watching days were my two UTVs hooked up to a Mitz 55" rear projection with split screen PIP. Two games split screen and two more games in PIP windows. 4 games at the same time. It would take a whole lot more to do that today.

My intention is not to argue. (Certainly not about the past) The main objective is to get the best viewing experience in my almost completed home theater, bar, sitting area, and gym (in my basement).


----------



## Davenlr

So has anyone tried a 3TB eSATA drive on this puppy yet?


----------



## matt

richardeholder said:


> Any information on power consumption and heat output as compared to existing HDVR models?


Someone mentioned replacing two their HR24s with this to save power so I went and looked at them both. I don't have one of those fancy kill-a-watt meters but the HR24 is rated at 50 watts max and the HR34 55 watts max so I wouldn't think it's uses that much more.



Davenlr said:


> So has anyone tried a 3TB eSATA drive on this puppy yet?


No, PM me for my address where you can send one and I'll try it and let you know.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

TheJackal said:


> Now that I think about it, with the new GUI, it will be total BS if they don't offer PIP for the current HR2X's. They have 2 tuners. Use them.


From whats been said before on this topic, yes the HR2x have two tuners, but the chip set doesn't have two video processors, so it can't handle outputting two video streams at the same time.


TheJackal said:


> The ULTIMATE TV FROM MICROSOFT IN 2001 had this as a feature


UTV was designed and made my Microsoft and sold through D*, this is why they had PIP, different manufacturer.

I agree with you though, PIP should have been on the HR2x when they came out. PIP has been available through E* and c* for a few years now, D* is finally catching up. It'll be good for sports, I plan on using it.


----------



## Rich

matt said:


> You will be wanting to replace your 12 2T HR20-700s with 12 2TB HR34-700s before too long...


I doubt it, but you might be right. I'm gonna wait until I fully understand the 34 and see how it performs for others.

Rich


----------



## Rich

matt said:


> Why would it be lease only? Someone posted earlier that they would surely want them all back so they would be leased. What do you think we are doing with owned ones??? They stay in the system, or "they get them back", just on a different account. They are useless for anything else other than a D* system so they aren't going anywhere. Nobody is going to pay the cost to own one just so they can take the drive out of it and use it in their computer.


My thoughts exactly.

Rich


----------



## LameLefty

TheJackal said:


> I still think the HR 2X should be able to handle PIP.


PIP is not a software feature, it's a feature of the system video processor and compositing architecture. Way back in the day, someone dug up the spec sheet on the Broadcom chips used in the HR20 and discovered that PIP was part of the design, but only for one HD and one SD stream or two SD streams. With that limitation, given the fact Directv was still in the beginning stages of their HD rollout and customers would be horribly confused about why PIP worked on some channels but not others, they obviously chose not to bother with it. There are threads from years past discussing it if you want to go do a search.

Now, five years later and literally tens of millions of boxes later, chip specs have advanced, system costs have decreased, and the chipset used in the HR34 can support PIP with two HD streams.


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> PIP


I've had so many TVs with PIP and I never used it. Could never see a use for it. Seems like a step backward. For those who never had it, I can understand their interest in it. I even had TVs that would do side by side split screen PIP and never used the feature. I also had gizmos that would put a PIP on the screen and gave them away years ago. Not gonna be a selling point for me. (Of course, my opinions change rather quickly, I saw no reason for MRV and I was wrong about that...:lol

Rich


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> Yeah, that was a roaring success. :nono2:


I had the UTV DVRs and never used the PIP feature. By that time I had it on several TVs and never used it. I do like the PIG, but that's a different thing. PIP is a 20th Century innovation that never really caught on.

For a while, back then, every hi-end TV had PIP. You don't see many, if any, today.

Rich


----------



## sunking

Will there be a fee per RVU? I can't believe Directv is going to give up the cash cow that is lease/mirroring fees. Does anyone have an idea yet of cost differences between currently have say 1dvr +2 hd receivers versus an hr34 + 2 rvus (directv or other manufacturer)?

I'm suspecting quite a billing and cost structure change in the future with this unit.


----------



## Rich

David Ortiz said:


> UltimateTV was SD. This is HD. Different animal.


I could put it on my Sony HD set using two HRs in HD and I never used it. Shouldn't say "never", I did try it and saw no real use for it. It's actually kinda distracting. But my opinions aren't written in stone.

Rich


----------



## Rich

matt said:


> Someone mentioned replacing two their HR24s with this to save power so I went and looked at them both. I don't have one of those *fancy* kill-a-watt meters but the HR24 is rated at 50 watts max and the HR34 55 watts max so I wouldn't think it's uses that much more.


Matt, they only cost a little over $10...:lol:

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL

rich584 said:


> I've had so many TVs with PIP and I never used it. Could never see a use for it. Seems like a step backward. For those who never had it, I can understand their interest in it. I even had TVs that would do side by side split screen PIP and never used the feature. I also had gizmos that would put a PIP on the screen and gave them away years ago. Not gonna be a selling point for me. (Of course, my opinions change rather quickly, I saw no reason for MRV and I was wrong about that...:lol
> 
> Rich


I've had PIP before and would love to have it again. It would come in handy on Sundays so I could watch NASCAR and Football.


----------



## LameLefty

RunnerFL said:


> I've had PIP before and would love to have it again. It would come in handy on Sundays so I could watch NASCAR and Football.


It's nice on the HR34 (I use it for overlapping baseball playoff games + football, or two overlapping football games). Side-by-side is a great "wow" feature but unless your TV is huge it's not very useful. I have a 56" screen in the living room and I don't think the picture is big enough when there are two side by side. Putting the window in one of the corners is nice, however.


----------



## RunnerFL

LameLefty said:


> It's nice on the HR34 (I use it for overlapping baseball playoff games + football, or two overlapping football games). Side-by-side is a great "wow" feature but unless your TV is huge it's not very useful. I have a 56" screen in the living room and I don't think the picture is big enough when there are two side by side. Putting the window in one of the corners is nice, however.


It would probably look good on my 67" Samsung.


----------



## LameLefty

RunnerFL said:


> It would probably look good on my 67" Samsung.


Send me a 67" Sammie to replace my 56" and I'll let you know . . . :lol:


----------



## Laxguy

TheJackal said:


> Did you own one? (or two or three?) I'd love to hear your first hand opinion on the functionality. Either way, this thread is not about that and the HR 34wins hands down. I still think the HR 2X should be able to handle PIP.
> 
> << Snipped bits out >>
> 
> Despite this lack of (previous) functionality that a few choose to beat me up about, I have stayed a loyal subscriber since 2001. There are many positives from DTV that long outweigh the negatives IMO.


I sure didn't mean to beat on you, if you are referring to me. But I have experienced PIP in the past, and have it on my Sammy in the LR (realizing it's not exactly parallel to a receiver having PIP.)

I no longer use it. I find it's much more convenient to record two or more, say games, and switch between or among them, FF a lot. That's what works for me.

At the same time, I lust for the 34, saw it at CES last year, though didn't get to try out the PIP there. Its implementation may change my mind.

*Finally, whether or not the chips on some or most or all current receivers could support it, DirecTV has chosen to follow other paths in the GUI development. *


----------



## RunnerFL

LameLefty said:


> Send me a 67" Sammie to replace my 56" and I'll let you know . . . :lol:


It would be much easier if you just send me your HR34.


----------



## P Smith

TheJackal said:


> ... I still think the *HR 2X should be able to handle PIP*.
> ...


You're right, but only for one half - BCM7038 (inside of many H[R]20s) does support PIP in HW, but only for MPEG-2 compressed video.


----------



## HoTat2

dsw2112 said:


> I think it would be a huge selling point to add the RVU functionality to one of the current HD receivers (probably the H25 due to its size.) This would allow the capability of accessing the full HR34 DVR abilities while not "borrowing" an HR34 tuner when watching live Tv from the remote location. That possibility also adds a bit of redundancy for viewing should the HR34 go down.


Interesting idea, but when the H25 is on its own satellite tuner when live thus releasing one the HR34's, how do you propose to maintain a live buffer for the H25 whenever delayed viewing or trick play is called for by a user on the H25?


----------



## TBoneit

Laxguy said:


> Yeah, that was a roaring success. :nono2:


Roaring success or not many people liked the UltimateTV for the interface and functionality.

I believe there are still people using them.


----------



## dsw2112

HoTat2 said:


> Interesting idea, but when the H25 is on its own satellite tuner when live thus releasing one the HR34's, how do you propose to maintain a live buffer for the H25 whenever delayed viewing or trick play is called for by a user on the H25?


I've been thinking about that myself. I think one implementation might be: when connected to an HR34 the default "mode" of the H25 would be an RVU client. The H25 would essentially function the same as the C30 at that point. But in cases where the HR34 tuners would be tied up (either locally or remotely) the H25 would present an option to operate in "local" mode (where it's basically the H25 we know currently; MRV, no buffer, etc.) There might also be a menu option to always remain in "local" mode should the user not wish to allow full access to the HR34.


----------



## Rich

TBoneit said:


> Roaring success or not many people liked the UltimateTV for the interface and functionality.
> 
> I believe there are still people using them.


I think he meant the PIP function. I didn't use it either.

I did like the UTV DVRs.

Rich


----------



## dsw2112

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually, I'm not sure of the exact mechanics of it but it seems that if you boot up the other DVRs first and then the HR34, it will use as many tuners as it can. If you have two HR24s and start them first, then start the HR34, the HR34 will only pull 4 tuners if they are all on the same SWiM leg.
> 
> This was just from my testing, I don't think this is an approved way to do it.


If that's true, and based on posts about techs inadvertantly overloading a SWM, it would be nice to see a warning message during install. Something to the effect of "The HR34 cannot use all available tuners due to an external hardware configuration problem. This setup contains XX tuners; please ensure a SWM16 is utilized (and functioning correctly) if the setup contains 9-16 tuners. No more than 8 tuners may be placed on each leg of a SWM16." This would allow both the tech, and customer to understand that there's an issue during installation.

If the HR34 defaults to a lower amount of tuners without a message then the tech may not realize there's an issue.


----------



## TBoneit

rich584 said:


> I think he meant the PIP function. I didn't use it either.
> 
> I did like the UTV DVRs.
> 
> Rich


It wouldn't be the first time I misunderstood something.


----------



## Laxguy

TBoneit said:


> Roaring success or not many people liked the UltimateTV for the interface and functionality.
> 
> I believe there are still people using them.


Sure, but that was then, and this is now- i.e., HD and MPEG4; lots of changes.

Also, what some folk don't quite grok is that HD in 16:9 ratio, when done side by side produces a picture that is only 1/4 of the original size. (There are two of them, of course.)


----------



## LameLefty

Laxguy said:


> Also, what some folk don't quite grok is that HD in 16:9 ratio, when done side by side produces a picture that is only 1/4 of the original size. (There are two of them, of course.)


Pardon the blurry iPhone pic, but you get the idea of how much screen space is "wasted" in side-by-side PIP using 16:9 sources.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I think the problem with PIP in the past is that when it first came out you had to have two sources in order to use it, either the internal tuner and an external device, such as a VCR or satellite receiver, or two satellite receivers. Then TV's came out with two tuners built in, but in order to use it with satellite you still had to use two receivers, and multiple remotes. All of that made it complicated for the average user to use. Now that its built into the receiver, it will be as easy as pressing one button (hopefully the yellow button soon) to make it work.

The other problem is that we never have it available to us, unless you had UTV (or E* or c*). I think once people try it out and see what it can do, they will use it more. I know I will be using it for sports.


----------



## RD in Fla

RunnerFL said:


> I've had PIP before and would love to have it again. It would come in handy on Sundays so I could watch NASCAR and Football.


Still use two televisions in my Great Room every Sunday for exactly this reason. SWiM made this much easier because I had two runs to my Great Room under the legacy configuration. H25 is so compact it's easy to move.

Now if I'm as lucky a guy as LameLefty to get a HR34 this setup will become obselete. BTW - does anybody know if LameLefty has an HR34??


----------



## Laxguy

RD in Fla said:


> Still use two televisions in my Great Room every Sunday for exactly this reason. SWiM made this much easier because I had two runs to my Great Room under the legacy configuration. H25 is so compact it's easy to move.
> 
> Now if I'm as lucky a guy as LameLefty to get a HR34 this setup will become obselete. BTW - does anybody know if LameLefty has an HR34??


LameLefty do! 

What I think would be great is to have the DirecTV mix channel in HD, and four boxes only, with little or no padding. Then we sports nuts would have a fab. setup, and this would work on all existing receivers (duh, the HD ones, that is!) It would also maximize screen real estate while providing a large enough picture for medium to large TVs.


----------



## Rich

TBoneit said:


> It wouldn't be the first time I misunderstood something.


Not positive I'm right...:lol:

Rich


----------



## TheJackal

Laxguy said:


> Also, what some folk don't quite grok is that HD in 16:9 ratio, when done side by side produces a picture that is only 1/4 of the original size. (There are two of them, of course.)


That is where a 141" 2.40:1 screen comes in handy. You can zoom the image to cut off the gray bars on top and bottom. Each picture should still be quite sizeable.


----------



## Drucifer

LameLefty said:


> Pardon the blurry iPhone pic, but you get the idea of how much screen space is "wasted" in side-by-side PIP using 16:9 sources.


Would quad work?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"Drucifer" said:


> Would quad work?


Quad what? Pip? Then no its only side by side, and then in the corner with ability to select which corner. 
Though quad would be cool option to be able to do. I'd barely use it but I'd be able to create 4 corners of sports on a given day and switch around them all. Would be cool but not currently available on this box.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Has anyone confirmed if the HR34 will be able to be ordered separately, or will it be lopped into the "HD-DVR Receiver" category and you 'may or may not' get one, similar to the current crop of HD-DVRs?


----------



## RobertE

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Has anyone confirmed if the HR34 will be able to be ordered separately, or will it be lopped into the "HD-DVR Receiver" category and you 'may or may not' get one, similar to the current crop of HD-DVRs?


Different "class". So no, a HR34 will not be replaced with a HR2x.


----------



## Davenlr

Since the price will be much higher, I doubt it will be lumped into the HDDVR catagory.


----------



## Shades228

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Has anyone confirmed if the HR34 will be able to be ordered separately, or will it be lopped into the "HD-DVR Receiver" category and you 'may or may not' get one, similar to the current crop of HD-DVRs?


I could see the first post now. "DIRECTV sucks they sent me a DVR that's HUGE and doesn't fit in my console like my old one. They said that they can't control the model number. This is completely unacceptable because I'm not going to buy a new entertainment center to fit their bloated hardware!"



RobertE said:


> Different "class". So no, a HR34 will not be replaced with a HR2x.


True story


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

RobertE said:


> Different "class". So no, a HR34 will not be replaced with a HR2x.


I wasn't asking about replacements, but an initial order.


----------



## Shades228

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I wasn't asking about replacements, but an initial order.


You have to order that specific type of receiver. It's not a HD DVR it's a Home Media Center. So if you order a HD DVR you get a HD DVR if you order a Home Media Center then you will get a Home Media Center.


----------



## dsw2112

For those that tested; what's the behavior when an ethernet cable is plugged into the HR34? Does it disable the internal DECA like the HR2X series, or can they be used at the same time?


----------



## matt

dsw2112 said:


> For those that tested; what's the behavior when an ethernet cable is plugged into the HR34? Does it disable the internal DECA like the HR2X series, or can they be used at the same time?


Same time.


----------



## jonny4

It is funny this was released by dbstalk on 10/6/2011 because I talked to DirecTV that day to return a leased HD-DVR because we are recording less, went from 4 to 3 receivers, but while I was on the phone I asked about this product because I have been wanting one forever and of course they knew nothing and have never heard of it. I can't wait until it is released in my area. I have been off contract for over 2 years now because I have been waiting for this.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"dsw2112" said:


> For those that tested; what's the behavior when an ethernet cable is plugged into the HR34? Does it disable the internal DECA like the HR2X series, or can they be used at the same time?


I wanna say same time but not 100% sure on that. If its that important I can double check though.


----------



## Bardman

Any ideas on when this will be available?

One of my HR23-700 unit just died (seems to have lost power supply) and i'd love to just call and "swap" it (yes, willing to pay an "upgrade" price) for one of these.


----------



## TBlazer07

Bardman said:


> Any ideas on when this will be available?
> 
> One of my HR23-700 unit just died (seems to have lost power supply) and i'd love to just call and "swap" it (yes, willing to pay an "upgrade" price) for one of these.


I think one of the mods said "early next year" for upgrades.


----------



## BudShark

dsw2112 said:


> For those that tested; what's the behavior when an ethernet cable is plugged into the HR34? Does it disable the internal DECA like the HR2X series, or can they be used at the same time?


The HR34 can replace your Internet Connection Kit and act as the bridge between the DECA cloud and your home network if you so desire.

Thats my current setup. The HR34 is on my home Ethernet, all other receivers are on the DECA cloud only (HR24 and H24) and they receive their VOD and Widgets, etc through the HR34s ethernet.


----------



## dsw2112

matt said:


> Same time.





Sgt. Slaughter said:


> I wanna say same time but not 100% sure on that. If its that important I can double check though.





BudShark said:


> The HR34 can replace your Internet Connection Kit and act as the bridge between the DECA cloud and your home network if you so desire.
> 
> Thats my current setup. The HR34 is on my home Ethernet, all other receivers are on the DECA cloud only (HR24 and H24) and they receive their VOD and Widgets, etc through the HR34s ethernet.


I think that's a terrific addition -- thanks guys.


----------



## sigma1914

BudShark said:


> The HR34 can replace your Internet Connection Kit and act as the bridge between the DECA cloud and your home network if you so desire.
> 
> Thats my current setup. The HR34 is on my home Ethernet, all other receivers are on the DECA cloud only (HR24 and H24) and they receive their VOD and Widgets, etc through the HR34s ethernet.


That's very cool. Another "plus" that makes me want one even more.


----------



## Herdfan

rich584 said:


> I'm not trying to denigrate this, just understand it. It seems to be "putting all your eggs in one basket" without the cushion of other HRs for backup.


Actually for me, the HR34 would replace 2 HR's on my main TV. Not so much for the recording space, but the extra tuner. Lots of times 2 tuners busy so I have to switch to the other HR to watch something live. The HR34 would eliminate this.


----------



## braven

Yep that's a must have receiver. We'll definitely be getting one once they're available. Great job DIRECTV!!!


----------



## jmhays

For those of you that already have one of these, can you truly use this as a media center? By this I mean can I watch a movie that I ripped to my current "media center" (actually a bunch of hard drives connected to my home network using the ethernet connection)?

I am looking for a single box that I can use to:
Watch/record TV (must have a very good UI)
Watch movies (home movies of the kids plus others that I own) I ripped to home network
Look at pictures
Has MRV capability
Connection to 3rd parties (Netflix/Amazon/Blockbuster) would be nice

Please test the ability to watch ripped movies if you can.
Thanks!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

jmhays said:


> For those of you that already have one of these, can you truly use this as a media center? By this I mean can I watch a movie that I ripped to my current "media center" (actually a bunch of hard drives connected to my home network using the ethernet connection)?
> 
> I am looking for a single box that I can use to:
> Watch/record TV (must have a very good UI)
> Watch movies (home movies of the kids plus others that I own) I ripped to home network
> Look at pictures
> Has MRV capability
> Connection to 3rd parties (Netflix/Amazon/Blockbuster) would be nice
> 
> Please test the ability to watch ripped movies if you can.
> Thanks!


I don't have one, but I can say with 99% certainty, the HMC34 is not what you're looking for. it's simply a DVR with 5 tuners. The box should be able to use the home media share feature currently found in the DVRs out now, but it's extremely limited. It will not do what you're looking for. Your best bet is something like a Windows Media Center machine, but they are not compatible with satellite TV on their own.


----------



## jmhays

Bummer! I guess my quest continues...
The closest "single source" that I could find was SageTV, but Google bought them so I can't buy that system. The only problem with SageTV was (like Media Center) you need a computer in the mix to keep everything running.


----------



## litzdog911

jmhays said:


> For those of you that already have one of these, can you truly use this as a media center? By this I mean can I watch a movie that I ripped to my current "media center" (actually a bunch of hard drives connected to my home network using the ethernet connection)?
> 
> ....
> Please test the ability to watch ripped movies if you can.
> Thanks!


dirtyblueshirt is correct. The HR34 cannot do this. It has the same Media Share features as the current HD DVRs and can only access photos, music and video files from a networked PC.


----------



## jmhays

litzdog911 said:


> dirtyblueshirt is correct. The HR34 cannot do this. It has the same Media Share features as the current HD DVRs and can only access photos, music and video files from a networked PC.


Well, then maybe it will work. I think we may be saying the same thing here.

How can I "access photos, music and video files from a networked PC" using the HR34-700? Is this using the ethernet port? Are you positive that I HAVE to have a PC? Could I use my NAS device instead?

I have already ripped about 750 movies that are stored on my NAS (Network Attached Storage) device. That way I can leave the NAS running all the time and not have to have a PC running to watch movies. Basically, it's just a bunch of hard drives in a box to provide LOTS of storage. Ideally, I could "stream" the moves or other content from the NAS to the HD34-700 using the ethernet port. Does that sound like it might work?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

litzdog911 said:


> dirtyblueshirt is correct. The HR34 cannot do this. It has the same Media Share features as the current HD DVRs and can only access photos, music and video files from a networked PC.


Every time I try to access videos it gives me an error message and puts an "X" next to the file name.


----------



## Ken984

jmhays said:


> Well, then maybe it will work. I think we may be saying the same thing here.
> 
> How can I "access photos, music and video files from a networked PC" using the HR34-700? Is this using the ethernet port? Are you positive that I HAVE to have a PC? Could I use my NAS device instead?
> 
> I have already ripped about 750 movies that are stored on my NAS (Network Attached Storage) device. That way I can leave the NAS running all the time and not have to have a PC running to watch movies. Basically, it's just a bunch of hard drives in a box to provide LOTS of storage. Ideally, I could "stream" the moves or other content from the NAS to the HD34-700 using the ethernet port. Does that sound like it might work?


I can now (sort of) play mkv from my media center pc thru PlayOn to my HR24(running the new HD GUI). It does play, but its jumpy like it cannot keep up with the bitrate. I think if your NAS was DLNA it should show up in Media Share but i doubt it will actually be watchable.


----------



## sigma1914

jmhays said:


> Well, then maybe it will work. I think we may be saying the same thing here.
> 
> How can I "access photos, music and video files from a networked PC" using the HR34-700? Is this using the ethernet port? Are you positive that I HAVE to have a PC? Could I use my NAS device instead?
> 
> I have already ripped about 750 movies that are stored on my NAS (Network Attached Storage) device. That way I can leave the NAS running all the time and not have to have a PC running to watch movies. Basically, it's just a bunch of hard drives in a box to provide LOTS of storage. Ideally, I could "stream" the moves or other content from the NAS to the HD34-700 using the ethernet port. Does that sound like it might work?


I'd recommend a DLNA BluRay player or WDTV Live box to do what you're looking to do. If the HR34 streaming power is like past HR2x, then it's basically worthless.


----------



## jmhays

OK, thanks. I am already using a TIVX (was using the original AppleTV) and that works great, but want to get down to the single box that does everything. I guess I still need to wait a few years.


----------



## sigma1914

jmhays said:


> OK, thanks. I am already using a TIVX (was using the original AppleTV) and that works great, but want to get down to the single box that does everything. I guess I still need to wait a few years.


I understand wanting to consolidate boxes. I got down to 3 mandatory boxes...DVR, AVR, & Oppo BR unit (which is a streaming beast that also plays anything off eSata or USB drives).


----------



## stevenjr

So, if I understand this correctly, I could replace my current setup of 7 receivers (HR22, HR20 x3, R15x2, R10) that feed 8 TV’s with 2 HR34’s + 6 RVU’s (3 each for each HR34) for my current setup of 8 TV’s?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, that's true. You might even be able to cut it to 1 HR34 and 7 RVU clients if you only plan on using a total of 5 tuners at one time. And if some of those TVs were the new Samsungs which are supposed to support RVU, you wouldn't need a client box at all (though it would still take 1 tuner when watching live.)


----------



## dettxw

What your planning looks technically feasible but is cost a consideration for you? 
You'll want a SWM16 for the 10 tuners in addition to the HR34s, but we don't know much about client availability and pricing at this time. Do you plan on using any TVs with integrated RVU?
(I am only aware of certain Samsung models for sale now that are supposed to work in the future)


----------



## mattgwyther

Has there been the discussion of multiple- HR34 homes? HR34-HR34 Remote play back? RVU client connecting to different HR34s?


----------



## stevenjr

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, that's true. You might even be able to cut it to 1 HR34 and 7 RVU clients if you only plan on using a total of 5 tuners at one time. And if some of those TVs were the new Samsungs which are supposed to support RVU, you wouldn't need a client box at all (though it would still take 1 tuner when watching live.)


Thanks Stuart, but I have 6 TV's in my family room for watching sports and the kids have their own TV, I typically need 7 live tuners.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Cool. I might recommend in that case, as you said either 2 HR34s with 6 clients or 1 HR34 with 5 clients and 2 H25s.


----------



## stevenjr

dettxw said:


> What your planning looks technically feasible but is cost a consideration for you?
> You'll want a SWM16 for the 10 tuners in addition to the HR34s, but we don't know much about client availability and pricing at this time. Do you plan on using any TVs with integrated RVU?
> (I am only aware of certain Samsung models for sale now that are supposed to work in the future)


Yes, cost will be a major consideration and I assume I will probably want the SWM16 (I don't have SWM att). I do not have plans to purchase RVU TV's, but may look at that option in the future.

Are all the HR2x's SWM compatable? (I still have 3 HR20's)


----------



## jeremymc7

I want to replace my HR24, HR23 and H24 with an HR34 and two clients. Trying to manage recordings across the HR24 and HR23 has been a nightmare. Since DirecTV never figured out how to pool the recording over multiple DVR's this will solve all my problems.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

mattgwyther said:


> Has there been the discussion of multiple- HR34 homes? HR34-HR34 Remote play back? RVU client connecting to different HR34s?


Well.... there's been discussion. I think we're at too early of a phase to really know where that discussion will lead.


----------



## mattgwyther

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> Well.... there's been discussion. I think we're at too early of a phase to really know where that discussion will lead.


So are the clients "paired" to the HR34 or do they select which server they will recurve from?

Can the HR34 receive a show served from an HR2x? That would answer that part.

Looking at upgrading a DVR, however I'd most likely "end of life" a H21 and relocate the HR...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think that someone knows what would happen if you put two RVU servers on the same network, but that someone isn't going to say anything publicly. 

Yes the HR34 can be a whole-home client from any HD DVR.


----------



## mattgwyther

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I think that someone knows what would happen if you put two RVU servers on the same network, but that someone isn't going to say anything publicly.
> 
> Yes the HR34 can be a whole-home client from any HD DVR.


Is that akin to crossing the streams?


----------



## stevenjr

Oh, I didn't think about having 2 RVU servers on the same network. 

In the mean time, I just called DirecTv to inquire about upgrading to Whole Home DVR and walked away with a pretty good deal I think. Going to get WHD, a HD-DVR, 2 HD receivers (to replace non-compatible equipment), including tax + installation for $52. As I will never record anywhere close to 10 programs at once and I care more about live tuners, this is a solution I am very pleased with.

Am I correct to assume that would include the SMW-16?


----------



## mattgwyther

"stevenjr" said:


> Oh, I didn't think about having 2 RVU servers on the same network.
> 
> In the mean time, I just called DirecTv to inquire about upgrading to Whole Home DVR and walked away with a pretty good deal I think. Going to get WHD, a HD-DVR, 2 HD receivers (to replace non-compatible equipment), including tax + installation for $52. As I will never record anywhere close to 10 programs at once and I care more about live tuners, this is a solution I am very pleased with.
> 
> Am I correct to assume that would include the SMW-16?


I am assuming DIRECTV will send an installer and set up an appointment, not just drop shipping the receivers. If an installer comes out they will have the appropriate SWM


----------



## stevenjr

mattgwyther said:


> I am assuming DIRECTV will send an installer and set up an appointment, not just drop shipping the receivers. If an installer comes out they will have the appropriate SWM


Yes, DirecTv is sending an installer and I will have 5 HD-DVR's.


----------



## Alan Gordon

mattgwyther said:


> If an installer comes out they will have the appropriate SWM


LOL!!

One can hope... 

~Alan


----------



## Herdfan

HoTat2 said:


> Interesting idea, but when the H25 is on its own satellite tuner when live thus releasing one the HR34's, how do you propose to maintain a live buffer for the H25 whenever delayed viewing or trick play is called for by a user on the H25?


JMHO, but I think you should be able to plug a thumb drive in and get trick play.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think that would be a great idea too. I don't know if you can do that and I don't know how hard it would be to build that functionality.


----------



## stevenjr

Herdfan said:


> JMHO, but I think you should be able to plug a thumb drive in and get trick play.


Now there is an idea!


----------



## mattgwyther

"Alan Gordon" said:


> LOL!!
> 
> One can hope...
> 
> ~Alan


I SHOULD have said SHOULD..... I had my own 3 day install nightmare about 18 months ago


----------



## zimm0who0net

So, I've got a question about the "select markets" that these will be available on October 12. Will they be available to every new subscriber in those markets? Will you be able to select a "whole home DVR" from the directv.com web site or do you have to call someone directly?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You will pretty much have to know what to ask for and you won't be able to do it online.


----------



## gmc9512

stevenjr said:


> Oh, I didn't think about having 2 RVU servers on the same network.
> 
> In the mean time, I just called DirecTv to inquire about upgrading to Whole Home DVR and walked away with a pretty good deal I think. Going to get WHD, a HD-DVR, 2 HD receivers (to replace non-compatible equipment), including tax + installation for $52. As I will never record anywhere close to 10 programs at once and I care more about live tuners, this is a solution I am very pleased with.
> 
> Am I correct to assume that would include the SMW-16?


Hi stevenjr,

Who did you speak with at Directv on getting the Whole Home DVR. I'm an existing customer in the Pittsburgh test market and called on Friday and was told not available to me.

I'd really like to get one soon... been a customer for over 10 years and always able to get all the new stuff. I remember paying almost $800. when the HD DirecTV Tivo first came out.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Whole-Home is not the same as the HR34. You should be able to get whole-home, that is just an HD DVR and at least one HD receiver or additional DVR. I think the only people who might have problems getting that would be certain apartment dwellers.


----------



## yobear

PIP Demo ^^^


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thanks!


----------



## jonny4

zimm0who0net said:


> So, I've got a question about the "select markets" that these will be available on October 12. Will they be available to every new subscriber in those markets? Will you be able to select a "whole home DVR" from the directv.com web site or do you have to call someone directly?


Am I missing a post somewhere, Have read through this thing twice now? Where did you hear about the October 12 for test markets? I have been waiting on this thing since I saw that ces video from so long ago.


----------



## Drucifer

jonny4 said:


> Am I missing a post somewhere, Have read through this thing twice now? Where did you hear about the October 12 for test markets? I have been waiting on this thing since I saw that ces video from so long ago.


Saw it. Don't remember where. It was I think only six cities. I seem to remember Pittsburgh as the only one east of Mississippi.


----------



## jeremymc7

Drucifer said:


> Saw it. Don't remember where. It was I think only six cities. I seem to remember Pittsburgh as the only one east of Mississippi.


Which cities?

Los Angeles? Fingers crossed!


----------



## P Smith

:backtotop: please


----------



## sigma1914

P Smith said:


> :backtotop: please


They're discussing the HR34's availability...in the HR34 topic...how's that not on topic?


----------



## spartanstew

jeremymc7 said:


> Which cities?
> 
> Los Angeles? Fingers crossed!


HR34 price: $399.00 lease fee minus any possible promotional discounts.

Initial release date: 10/13, to new customers only in six test markets

Austin, Texas
Colorado Springs, Colorado
Fresno, California
Phoenix, Arizona
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
Salt Lake City, Utah

Release date for existing customers: 2012


----------



## Random987

What is the best way to get one if you are in the test market?



"spartanstew" said:


> HR34 price: $399.00 lease fee minus any possible promotional discounts.
> 
> Initial release date: 10/13, to new customers only in six test markets
> 
> Austin, Texas
> Colorado Springs, Colorado
> Fresno, California
> Phoenix, Arizona
> Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
> Salt Lake City, Utah
> 
> Release date for existing customers: 2012


----------



## jonny4

Just saw this on Engadget. Also, damn I wish I lived closer to Austin, I am in Houston, Like I said I have been waiting almost 3 years for this and have been out of contract for longer than that.


----------



## Drucifer

$400. Plus all the dancing for existing customers got to do should make third party vendors very popular as soon as they get their stock.


----------



## spartanstew

Random987 said:


> What is the best way to get one if you are in the test market?


Are you a new customer?


----------



## Drucifer

Lets see, if a non-DVR comes with a 1-year commitment and a 2-tuner DVR comes with a 2-year commitment. Just how many years does the 5-tuner DVR commit us to?


----------



## markrogo

Drucifer said:


> Lets see, if a non-DVR comes with a 1-year commitment and a 2-tuner DVR comes with a 2-year commitment. Just how many years does the 5-tuner DVR commit us to?


2 years, almost 100% certainly.


----------



## manhole

With the prices of hard drives so low it's just a bit disappointing that they didn't throw 2TB drives in these


----------



## Drucifer

markrogo said:


> 2 years, almost 100% certainly.


At least!


----------



## markrogo

Drucifer said:


> At least!


Is there a reason you believe it will be more than 2 years? Has anything ever had a longer commitment at DirecTV (or any similar service provider)?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

markrogo said:


> Is there a reason you believe it will be more than 2 years? Has anything ever had a longer commitment at DirecTV (or any similar service provider)?


I'm pretty sure he meant it tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## timf

spartanstew said:


> HR34 price: $399.00 lease fee minus any possible promotional discounts.
> 
> Initial release date: 10/13, to new customers only in six test markets
> 
> Austin, Texas
> Colorado Springs, Colorado
> Fresno, California
> Phoenix, Arizona
> Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
> Salt Lake City, Utah
> 
> Release date for existing customers: 2012


What about new customers in other markets? I am going to be in the position of opening a second account in a few weeks.


----------



## RunnerFL

Random987 said:


> What is the best way to get one if you are in the test market?


Be a new subscriber.

"Release date for existing customers: 2012"


----------



## RunnerFL

timf said:


> What about new customers in other markets? I am going to be in the position of opening a second account in a few weeks.


Based on how they've used test markets in the past it will probably be a month or two before it's available nationwide to new customers.


----------



## dettxw

manhole said:


> With the prices of hard drives so low it's just a bit disappointing that they didn't throw 2TB drives in these


You do still have the option of using a 2TB eSATA instead, though of course you have to buy and connect that yourself.


----------



## Random987

"spartanstew" said:


> Are you a new customer?


No, but I am not under contract


----------



## RunnerFL

Random987 said:


> No, but I am not under contract


That doesn't make you a new customer and right now only new customers are getting them.


----------



## Drucifer

timf said:


> What about new customers in other markets? I am going to be in the position of opening a second account in a few weeks.


As equipment is manufacture more marketing areas will be come available.

Who makes the the 700 series?


----------



## Drucifer

RunnerFL said:


> That doesn't make you a new customer and right now only new customers are getting them.


From DirecTV.

The 'Want It Now' existing customers will just have to get the HR34 from Third Party Vendors when they get their stock.

The bargain hunters, like me, are just going to have to wait until the madness is over in over to get a good deal.

I have my fingers cross that deals will be had at the start of the next baseball season.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Stuart Sweet said:


> *At this point, the HR34 is in very limited release. Only a few markets across the nation have them, and supplies are limited in those location. This is an exclusive first look! Please do not call DIRECTV to order, they are not available!*


Remember when I said this? It's still true. This device will be generally available in the future, but right now they are very very difficult to get even if you are in a market where they are available.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Drucifer said:


> As equipment is manufacture more marketing areas will be come available.
> 
> Who makes the the 700 series?


IIRC, -700s are Pace.

Mike


----------



## litzdog911

Mike Bertelson said:


> IIRC, -700s are Pace.
> 
> Mike


Yes, Pace ....

-100 - Thomson/Technicolor (formerly RCA)
-200 - Samsung
-250 - TiVo (no longer active)
-300 - Pace (formerly Philips)
-400 - Hughes (no longer active)
-500 - Humax
-600 - LG
-700 - Pace
-800 - NEC


----------



## SPACEMAKER

This HR34 would more than meet all of my needs. I wouldn't have to cancel series links at season's end and I would never again have to deal with any type of recording conflict. Still, I'll keep my HR24 and H23.

Great job on the first look and great job by D*. I can't wait to get my hands on one of these units.


----------



## trucker2536

how do you get on the list to test new equipment like the hr34? I like beta testing new products.


----------



## RAD

"trucker2536" said:


> how do you get on the list to test new equipment like the hr34? I like beta testing new products.


Becoming an active tester in the CE program helps.


----------



## Herdfan

Anyone remember the giant HR10 pre-order thread over at TCF? I think we need to repeat it. (ducks and runs)

But seriously, who here has not checked Solid Signal at least once a day? I have checked a couple of times and will do so more often after the release. Someone help me out here, but IIRC the last time DirecTV launched something like this (think HR24 and WHDVR), Solid Signal had HR24's before they were in general distribution, but after the test markets had had them for a while.

Seems weird that they have a placeholder for the THR-22 (which still is not ......), but not the HR34 which releases in 2 days.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You do not need to check solidsignal once a day. I'm told it will still be a while before you can get this at a site like that.


----------



## dsw2112

Stuart Sweet said:


> You do not need to check solidsignal once a day. I'm told it will still be a while before you can get this at a site like that.


Interesting, so these will be available for self-install through a 3rd party retailer at some point.


----------



## RACJ2

rich584 said:


> I've had so many TVs with PIP and I never used it. Could never see a use for it. Seems like a step backward. For those who never had it, I can understand their interest in it. I even had TVs that would do side by side split screen PIP and never used the feature. I also had gizmos that would put a PIP on the screen and gave them away years ago. Not gonna be a selling point for me. (Of course, my opinions change rather quickly, I saw no reason for MRV and I was wrong about that...:lol
> 
> Rich


Being a sports fan, I'm surprised you never used PIP. For me PIP/POP was a feature I really liked when I had a cable card in my TV and a DVR. I could monitor one game and watch another. Then swap to the other game during a commercial and know when to swap back to the original game I'm most interested in.

When I switched to DIRECTV, since it required a second receiver to drive the PIP, I use an OTA feed for PIP and only use it when a game is on a local channel. So it isn't as often. Also, started using DIRECTV2PC with a laptop to watch a second game or Red Zone from my other DVR. Just can't swap that game from my laptop to the large screen TV during commercials.

So the PIP/POP on a the HR34 would be something I would still like to have. More convenient and having the ability to swap.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I did not say that. It may or may not, although looking historically every receiver has been.


----------



## Drucifer

Herdfan said:


> Anyone remember the giant HR10 pre-order thread over at TCF? I think we need to repeat it. (ducks and runs)
> 
> But seriously, who here has not checked Solid Signal at least once a day? I have checked a couple of times and will do so more often after the release. Someone help me out here, but IIRC the last time DirecTV launched something like this (think HR24 and WHDVR), *Solid Signal had HR24's before they were in general distribution,* but after the test markets had had them for a while.
> 
> Seems weird that they have a placeholder for the THR-22 (which still is not ......), but not the HR34 which releases in 2 days.


I remember that as well. But I wouldn't advise you to assume that will happen again.


----------



## mluntz

dsw2112 said:


> Yep, legacy LNB with 4 lines to SWM16


So I could keep my legacy setup, and just get a SWiM 16, and I would be all set?


----------



## Shades228

I wouldn't even start looking for these as an existing customer until Feb at the soonest but my guess would be more like April.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

mluntz said:


> So I could keep my legacy setup, and just get a SWiM 16, and I would be all set?


Well when it becoms available for existing customers They likely will just bring you a SWiM16 as you will need it if you are adding the HR34 to your existing setup and not swaping out other boxes for it. No need to go ahead and buy one yourself when you could get it for free from them later. Least I would think they would install the SWiM16 for free, but dunno if they have different policy for those or not.


----------



## Herdfan

So , if we were taking bets, what would everyone think the order of availability be?

1) DirecTV
2) Preferred retailer (SolidSignal, etc.)
3) Local Dealer
4) Ebay
5) Other (Craigslist, DBSTalk forum, etc.)


----------



## Drucifer

Shades228 said:


> I wouldn't even start looking for these as an existing customer until Feb at the soonest but my guess would be more like April.


I'm hoping for late March. This will be in time for next year baseball season.


----------



## Drucifer

Any reports on how the first install of H34 went?


----------



## Drucifer

Herdfan said:


> So , if we were taking bets, what would everyone think the order of availability be?
> 
> 1) DirecTV
> 2) Preferred retailer (SolidSignal, etc.)
> 3) Local Dealer
> 4) Ebay
> 5) Other (Craigslist, DBSTalk forum, etc.)


Preferred retailer followed within a couple weeks, eBay & DirecTV.


----------



## Drew2k

Congratulations to the First Look team! The HR34 looks impressive, and I would absolutely love two of them so I can retire the 5 DVRs in my living room entertainment center. 

I've seen a lot of discussion about PIP and it's worth, and I'm one of the people who would use it, but it seems the interface doesn't make it easy to manage PIP. At a minimum, I would love DIRECTV to enable the LEFT button In the INFO banner so you could press INFO then LEFT and LEFT again to wrap around the menu to the PIP option. It's far fewer keystrokes than pressing INFO and 6 RIGHTS!


----------



## Sixto

Drew2k said:


> Congratulations to the First Look team! The HR34 looks impressive, and I would absolutely love two of them so I can retire the 5 DVRs in my living room entertainment center.
> 
> I've seen a lot of discussion about PIP and it's worth, and I'm one of the people who would use it, but it seems the interface doesn't make it easy to manage PIP. At a minimum, I would love DIRECTV to enable the LEFT button In the INFO banner so you could press INFO then LEFT and LEFT again to wrap around the menu to the PIP option. It's far fewer keystrokes than pressing INFO and 6 RIGHTS!


Welcome back!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Drew2k said:


> Congratulations to the First Look team! The HR34 looks impressive, and I would absolutely love two of them so I can retire the 5 DVRs in my living room entertainment center.


Great to see you here again Drew!

Indeed the HR34 is a neat alternative for some folks.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

So it records 5 shows at once by itself from 1 dish, you don't need a Whole Home DVR system or another DVR or dish? I only have 1 TV and dish and I want to replace my HR22-100. Sorry if this has been asked already but I didn't want to read all 400 posts.


----------



## LameLefty

Coca Cola Kid said:


> So it records 5 shows at once by itself from 1 dish, you don't need a Whole Home DVR system or another DVR or dish? I only have 1 TV and dish and I want to replace my HR22-100. Sorry if this has been asked already but I didn't want to read all 400 posts.


Please read the First Look.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

LameLefty said:


> Please read the First Look.


I did and it's too technical, I don't understand any of the terminology.


----------



## sigma1914

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I did and it's too technical, I don't understand any of the terminology.


Page 3 second column was pretty easy to understand. To answer your question, yes...if your system is SWM.


----------



## Sixto

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I did and it's too technical, I don't understand any of the terminology.


If you have one TV then it's perfect.

5 tuners.

1TB.

PIP.

Never a worry.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

sigma1914 said:


> Page 3 second column was pretty easy to understand. To answer your question, yes...if your system is SWM.


What's a SWM?


----------



## Sixto

Coca Cola Kid said:


> What's a SWM?


There are two types of connections: the old legacy way, and SWiM.

SWiM provides one wire/coax into your box, for mutiple tuners.

Do you have 1 or 2 connections to your HR22 today?


----------



## sigma1914

Coca Cola Kid said:


> What's a SWM?


Really? Over 2 years here and 3,000 posts? :nono2:

Single Wire Multi-switch.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Sixto said:


> There are two types of connections: the old legacy way, and SWiM.
> 
> SWiM provides one wire/coax into your box, for mutiple tuners.
> 
> Do you have 1 or 2 connections to your HR22 today?


1 but there's a little gray box with coax and AC power hooked to it to.

I had my system installed professionally so I don't understand any of this.


----------



## Sixto

The old way ... the legacy way ... you'd have 4 wires (coax) from the dish into the home. Then you'd either have those 4 lines to individual receivers, or to a multiswitch with those same 4 inputs, with many outputs, with each output line supporting one tuner. the H2x could accept 1, the HR2x 2.

SWiM provides the ability to have multiple tuners on one wire/coax.

You can either have a dish with SWiM built-in, with one line/coax into the house, and up to 8 tuners. Or you can have the 4 lines into the house and a SWiM-8 or SWiM-16 for 8 or 16 tuners (there's also a 32 version), with one line to each receiver.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Sixto said:


> The old way ... the legacy way ... you'd have 4 wires (coax) from the dish into the home. Then you'd either have those 4 lines to individual boxes, or to a multiswitch with those 4 inputs, with many outputs, with each line supporting one tuner.
> 
> SWiM provides the ability to have multiple tuners on one wire/coax.
> 
> You can have either a dish with SWiM built-in, one line into the house, and up to 8 tuners. Or you can have the 4 lines into the house and a SWiM-8 or SWiM-16 for 8 or 16 tuners (there's also a 32 version).


Okay like I said I have 1 dish, 1 TV and 1 DVR and I don't plan on ever having more than 1 of any of them. My dish and DVR is HD. I had my system installed in October 2008.


----------



## Sixto

Coca Cola Kid said:


> 1 but there's a little gray box with coax and AC power hooked to it to.
> 
> I had my system installed professionally so I don't understand any of this.


So you have 1 coax attached to your HR22 and today you can record 2 things at the same time while also watching a third?

If so, you're all set.

Unhook the HR22, plug in the HR34, and you can do 5 recordings at once (up from 2), double your storage capacity (to 1TB), and do Picture-in-Picture (PIP).


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Sixto said:


> So you have 1 coax attached to your HR22 and today you can record 2 things at the same time while also watching a third?
> 
> If so, you're all set.
> 
> Unhook the HR22, plug in the HR34, and you can do 5 recordings at once (up from 2), double your storage capacity (to 1TB), and do Picture-in-Picture (PIP).


No I can only record 2 shows at once and the DVR has to be on 1 of the channels being recorded.

I also have an AM21 hooked to it if that matters...


----------



## Sixto

Coca Cola Kid said:


> No I can only record 2 shows at once and the DVR has to be on 1 of the channels being taped.


Sorry, I meant ... you catch record two shows at the same time, while watching a previous recording as well? Correct?

The key is ... look at your HR22 ... if you only have one wire/coax attached to it ... and you can record 2 shows at the same time ... and can see 2 shows with an "R" in your Playlist at the same time ... then you're all set.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Sixto said:


> Sorry, I meant ... you catch record two shows at the same time, while watching a previous recording as well? Correct?
> 
> The key is ... look at the box ... if you only have one wire/coax attached to it ... and you can record 2 shows at the same time ... and can see 2 shows with an "R" in your Playlist at the same time ... then you're all set.


Yeah I can record 2 shows at once while watching a pre-recorded show.

So I don't need the SWM then? or do I already have one?


----------



## nsykes

Forgive my lack of knowledge, I currently have a HR-24 & a HR-22. I have a SWM4. If I was to replace my HR-22 with the new HR-34 would everything work ok?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## RAD

Coca Cola Kid, press the - key (bottom left corner) on the remote, if you have a SWiM install it will tell you.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

RAD said:


> Coca Cola Kid, press the - key (bottom left corner) on the remote, if you have a SWiM install it will tell you.


It says "Receiver: ...775367 SWiM Connected". Kool thanks.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Coca Cola Kid said:


> It says "Receiver: ...775367 SWiM Connected". Kool thanks.


That means you are all set to remove your HR22 and replace it with an HR34 if you desire.

It wasn't really intended to be a standalone DVR but it will do it. 

Mike


----------



## Sixto

Coca Cola Kid said:


> It says "Receiver: ...775367 SWiM Connected". Kool thanks.


Then you should be all set. RAD had a much better way then I, the 1-button approach!

This means that you already have a SWiM system, which should support up to 8 tuners for you with a single coax. The HR34 can do 5 recordings at once.

But you should keep in mind, that you're not necessarily the initial target market, and the box will probably cost more then the typical $199 for an HR24, and you'll probably need to wait until 2012.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Sixto said:


> Then you should be all set. RAD had a much better way then I, the 1-button approach!
> 
> This means that you already have a SWiM system, which should support up to 8 tuners for you with a single coax. The HR34 can do 5 recordings at once.
> 
> But you should keep in mind, that you're not necessarily the initial target market, and the box will probably cost more then the typical $199 for an HR24, and you'll probably need to wait until 2012.


The HR24 lets you record 5 shows at a time too?


----------



## Sixto

nsykes said:


> ... I have a SWM4 ...


There's a SWiM-8 and SWiM-16.

The most prevalent install is a SWiM-8 with it built into the dish, and one wire into the home.

There was a SWiM-5 but it never was released, and there's a SWiM-32 but very rare.

You probably have a SWiM-8 install.


----------



## Sixto

Coca Cola Kid said:


> The HR24 lets you record 5 shows at a time too?


All of the HR2x (HR20, 21, 22, 23, 24) can do 2. The HR34 can do 5.


----------



## Sixto

nsykes said:


> Forgive my lack of knowledge, I currently have a HR-24 & a HR-22. I have a SWM4. If I was to replace my HR-22 with the new HR-34 would everything work ok?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


To also answer your other question. Yes.

It looks like you're only using 4 of the 8 tuners today, with no other receivers.

Since the SWiM-8 supports up to 8, 5+2 would be 7. you should be fine.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Sixto said:


> All of the HR2x (HR20, 21, 22, 23, 24) can do 2. The HR34 can do 5.


Cool when is the HR34 coming out exactly? I want one.


----------



## Sixto

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Cool when is the HR34 coming out exactly? I want one.


As mentioned in the last post, most likely 2012.

It's been released in trial markets right now.

It's not yet clear when the HR34 will be generally available for just anyone to call up and get one, or through places like Solid Signal.

But keep in mind, it will probably be more then $199 ($299, $399, ...) and it's not clear if it will be the same $6/month.

No pricing has been released, and we don't know when pricing will be released.


----------



## pfp

Do we know what the monthly costs for it will be?


----------



## joannel

I currently do not have a SWiM connection. I have 4 lines coming in from the dish into a Zinwell WB68 multiswitch. I would like to get a SWiM to reduce the number of wires behind my TV and in anticipation for the future release of the HR34. Does anyone know if Directv will install this now? I do have the protection plan and have been a Directv customer for a number of years.


----------



## RAD

joannel said:


> I currently do not have a SWiM connection. I have 4 lines coming in from the dish into a Zinwell WB68 multiswitch. I would like to get a SWiM to reduce the number of wires behind my TV and in anticipation for the future release of the HR34. Does anyone know if Directv will install this now? I do have the protection plan and have been a Directv customer for a number of years.


Install it now, just to be ready, nope. It's not know either when the HR34 comes out and if you need a SWiM module if they will do the upgrade for free or if there will be a charge, we'll just have to wait to see what folks report on pricing.

If you don't want to wait since you have a WB68 now you could swap it out yourself, it's fairly easy. You can find the SWiM8's, power inserter and splitters at retailers like SolidSignal or on EBay.


----------



## Sixto

pfp said:


> Do we know what the monthly costs for it will be?


As mentioned in the previous post, no pricing has been released, and we don't yet know when the pricing will be released, though there have been some rumors posted ($399).


----------



## sigma1914

joannel said:


> I currently do not have a SWiM connection. I have 4 lines coming in from the dish into a Zinwell WB68 multiswitch. I would like to get a SWiM to reduce the number of wires behind my TV and in anticipation for the future release of the HR34. Does anyone know if Directv will install this now? I do have the protection plan and have been a Directv customer for a number of years.


You could try and call about upgrading to Whole Home DVR since it requires SWM. (Yes, there's the unsupported method.) Are you a Do-it-yourself type?


----------



## joannel

Yes, I am a do it yourselfer. What do you think my chances are of getting a free SWiM 8 kit free from Directv? I'm more than happy to install it myself. I'm not really interested in the whole home dvr right now.


----------



## sigma1914

joannel said:


> Yes, I am a do it yourselfer. What do you think my chances are of getting a free SWiM 8 kit free from Directv? I'm more than happy to install it myself. I'm not really interested in the whole home dvr right now.


Free might be tricky. However, the SWM 8 can be purchased from ebay and from some here for pretty cheap. Then, you'll be all set for whenever the HR34 is available.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

joannel said:


> Yes, I am a do it yourselfer. What do you think my chances are of getting a free SWiM 8 kit free from Directv? I'm more than happy to install it myself. I'm not really interested in the whole home dvr right now.


I think the chances are about nill. You could ask but I doubt it'll work.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson

OK everyone, I've cleaned up a few OT/personal posts and replies. We're doing well staying on topic so let's keep it that way.

Mike


----------



## joannel

I just called Directv to see if I could get a free SWiM8, but no dice. She suggested that I call Solidsignal. Then she told me that they were coming out with a new HD DVR in November....next month! I asked her which one it was and believe it or not, she said it was an HR 34 and it would have 3 tuners. She said that if I call back next month, I may be able to get that one which would have to have the SWiM8 with it. Well, she was wrong about the tuner number and probably wrong about all of it, but I'll call anyway just for fun.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't know the rollout schedule... your market may be one of the next ones to get it. So she may be right about that.


----------



## chip85

Just called from the Pittsburgh,PA market as a new customer. Offered an HR34 for free. Was told there would be no lease fees if connected to up to 4 smart tv's.


----------



## Sixto

chip85 said:


> Just called from the Pittsburgh,PA market as a new customer. Offered an HR34 for free. Was told there would be no lease fees if connected to up to 4 smart tv's.


The question is whether there is any fee besides the monthly content fee (Choice, Premier, ...), such as an RVU fee or Smart TV fee, any other fees or option fees.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Right, I think there will be some sort of client fee. Also, there are no RVU-capable TVs yet, she neglected to mention that part. Samsung has announced compatibility but the TVs don't have the feature yet. 

My gut tells me that this CSR wasn't trained well enough yet. 

oh, and congratulations on your first post!


----------



## chip85

I was told there wouldn't be. Was given a breakdown of monthly costs and there were none associated with streaming to smart tv's. I was stunned.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm glad to hear it, although I suspect that this was still an error. 

Again, I just want to say, that there are no smart TV clients at this time.


----------



## chip85

Yes the CSR was not very knowledgeable. Said I was the first to ask for HR34. Had to put me on hold to verify as she initially configured the HR34 with 3 HD receivers. Came back and said removing $18 in lease fees and there would be no additional costs. Said the installer would connect to my smart tv's. Will be interesting to hear reports once an install is actually completed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

What sort of TVs do you have? I hate to be a pain but there simply are no TVs with RVU capability. Samsung was supposed to have rolled out RVU support for its 2011 Smart TV line but I can assure you, they haven't.


----------



## chip85

She didn't ask what brand ...just asked if I owned smart tv's. I agree that this doesn't add up, but I was really trying to verify what fees would be involved. I'll know more 10/22.

Oh, I have Sony.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Sony is a contributing member of the RVU alliance but I don't think they've announced plans to support RVU at all. 

I'm interested in hearing how your install goes.


----------



## dsw2112

chip85 said:


> ...I agree that this doesn't add up...





Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm interested in hearing how your install goes.


I think we're all interested to hear. Good luck *chip*, can't say I'd want to be one of the first ordering one of these...


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

chip85 said:


> I was told there wouldn't be. Was given a breakdown of monthly costs and there were none associated with streaming to smart tv's. I was stunned.


What was the break down if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## pfp

Sixto said:


> As mentioned in the previous post, no pricing has been released, and we don't yet know when the pricing will be released, though there have been some rumors posted ($399).


Not concerned with the upfront cost. I'd like to know the recurring monthly costs associated with having this box.


----------



## Steve

pfp said:


> Not concerned with the upfront cost. I'd like to know the recurring monthly costs associated with having this box.


Fingers-crossed it's the same as any other box on the account. N/C if it's the first one, $6 if it's an "additional receiver".


----------



## pfp

Steve said:


> Fingers-crossed it's the same as any other box on the account. N/C if it's the first one, $6 if it's an "additional receiver".


Pretty much a given there will be either a DVR fee or another fee similar but specific to this unit. How about MRV? or will there be a new RVU fee?


----------



## chip85

Yes, that's what I was told. Offered free as new customer and $6 per mth lease fee waived if it's the only receiver. I was certain there would be some sort of recurring fee for devices streamed to but I was told there wasn't ....still not convinced.

Was given $44 and change for TC+ with 4 tv's with DVR and WHS. This is with the 1st year discounts. It went to $76 after first yr.


----------



## Steve

chip85 said:


> Yes, that's what I was told. Offered free as new customer and $6 per mth lease fee waived if it's the only receiver. I was certain there would be some sort of recurring fee for devices streamed to but I was told there wasn't ....still not convinced.


Well if it's an MRV system, aside from TC @ $61, there's a $7 DVR fee, the $3 MRV fee and $6 apiece for the 3 client boxes, so another $18. I think new customers get free HD for life, so no $10 charge for that.

So $61+$7+$3+$18 = $89.



> Was given $44 and change for TC+ with 4 tv's with DVR and WHS. This is with the 1st year discounts. It went to $76 after first yr.


I'm not sure how they're getting to the $76, unless it's not WHDVR, but RVU pricing, and the pricing is cheaper for that? :scratchin


----------



## David Ortiz

Steve said:


> Well if it's an MRV system, aside from TC @ $61, there's a $7 DVR fee, the $3 MRV fee and $6 apiece for the 3 client boxes, so another $18. I think new customers get free HD for life, so no $10 charge for that.
> 
> So $61+$7+$3+$18 = $89.
> 
> I'm not sure how they're getting to the $76, unless it's not WHDVR, but RVU pricing, and the pricing is cheaper for that? :scratchin


Could be Choice Xtra, DVR, WHDVR.

$66+$7+$3=$76. chip did say the $18 lease fees were removed.


----------



## Steve

David Ortiz said:


> Could be Choice Xtra, DVR, WHDVR.
> 
> $66+$7+$3=$76. chip did say the $18 lease fees were removed.


Gotcha. I thought he meant no lease fee for the HR34 itself. If you're right, that's a helluva deal! :up:


----------



## chip85

Yes, they removed $18 and the 3 receivers after I asked about how the HR34 could be used without them. Asked if the 3 TV's were smart tv's and said ok. The $44 included some first yr discounts ...not sure of specifics on that. One was $5 for giving an email address, $10 HD fee waived.


----------



## zimm0who0net

Chip,
I may be wrong here. I hope I am. However it seems like maybe this is the scenario that happened:

A. CSR gets her "first call" for an HR34. Not a whole lot of experience yet for these new receivers. Not a whole lot of training either.
B. Sets you up with an HR34 and 4 H25s for the other TVs in your house.
C. You say, "Hey, the HR34 doesn't need these other receivers."
D. She looks on her script and sees something about "Smart TVs" not needing receivers. She doesn't really know what a "Smart TV" is, but she asks, "Do you have Smart TVs"?
E. You say yes. So, she takes the other 4 receivers off the order.

If that is indeed what happened then I'm afraid that you're going to end up with a nice HR34, but the rest of your TVs won't be able to receive anything. When the Install guy shows up, he'll see that you don't actually have "Smart TVs" (defined as TVs with RVU) and he'll tell you you need to get 4 more receivers and pay the monthly charge for them.

I'm hoping I'm wrong, but this seems like a possible scenario.


----------



## LameLefty

zimm0who0net said:


> Chip,
> I may be wrong here. I hope I am. However it seems like maybe this is the scenario that happened:
> 
> A. CSR gets her "first call" for an HR34. Not a whole lot of experience yet for these new receivers. Not a whole lot of training either.
> B. Sets you up with an HR34 and 4 H25s for the other TVs in your house.
> C. You say, "Hey, the HR34 doesn't need these other receivers."
> D. She looks on her script and sees something about "Smart TVs" not needing receivers. She doesn't really know what a "Smart TV" is, but she asks, "Do you have Smart TVs"?
> E. You say yes. So, she takes the other 4 receivers off the order.
> 
> If that is indeed what happened then I'm afraid that you're going to end up with a nice HR34, but the rest of your TVs won't be able to receive anything. When the Install guy shows up, he'll see that you don't actually have "Smart TVs" (defined as TVs with RVU) and he'll tell you you need to get 4 more receivers and pay the monthly charge for them.
> 
> I'm hoping I'm wrong, but this seems like a possible scenario.


This sounds frighteningly plausible.


----------



## dsw2112

zimm0who0net said:


> ...I'm hoping I'm wrong, but this seems like a possible scenario...


Given the removal of mirror/lease fees for additional receivers this is likely the case. There's obviously going to be confusion with this new type of setup. D* will need to adjust their CSR script to reflect that there are no RVU Tv's at the present. When Samsung does enable the functionality the CSR should not assume that the customer has the correct model Tv; the CSR should be verifying the make/model to ensure it's compatible.

As I said earlier; all the best *Chip*. I hope you're a patient person :lol:


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"sigma1914" said:


> Free might be tricky. However, the SWM 8 can be purchased from ebay and from some here for pretty cheap. Then, you'll be all set for whenever the HR34 is available.


Or you can just order the box and install it, then if youbhave protection plan tell them you are not getting all turners on all boxes since the system is overloaded. Theyd end up rolling a truck and installing a SWiM16.
If its a swim8 ur dead set on then just order whdvr as that will get you to swim land.


----------



## Drucifer

LameLefty said:


> This sounds frighteningly plausible.


More plausible is that neither the customer or the CSR knows what they're doing. Throw in an installer that's only slightly ahead of them, and it should be a lot of non-fun for all.


----------



## jeremymc7

Anyone know the cities. I can't see to track down all six?


----------



## David Ortiz

spartanstew said:


> HR34 price: $399.00 lease fee minus any possible promotional discounts.
> 
> Initial release date: 10/13, to new customers only in six test markets
> 
> Austin, Texas
> Colorado Springs, Colorado
> Fresno, California
> Phoenix, Arizona
> Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
> Salt Lake City, Utah
> 
> Release date for existing customers: 2012


From earlier in this thread...


----------



## Soulweeper

Hope this isn't a stupid question, but could I simply replace one of my HR24's with one of these when they are finally released? Reason I ask is I thought I read somewhere that it can't be used with other DVR's, or something like that. I just like the idea of 5 tuners and the larger HD. And will it only work with a smart tv?


----------



## Davenlr

VOLBEAT said:


> Hope this isn't a stupid question, but could I simply replace one of my HR24's with one of these when they are finally released? Reason I ask is I thought I read somewhere that it can't be used with other DVR's, or something like that. I just like the idea of 5 tuners and the bigger HD.


You could, but you would be short a tuner, if you only have a SWMLNB. You would need a SWM16.


----------



## LameLefty

VOLBEAT said:


> Hope this isn't a stupid question, but could I simply replace one of my HR24's with one of these when they are finally released? Reason I ask is I thought I read somewhere that it can't be used with other DVR's, or something like that. I just like the idea of 5 tuners and the larger HD. And will it only work with a smart tv?


Assuming you have five slots free on your SWiM or can free them up, yes. However, it most certainly CAN be used with other HD receivers and HDDVRs just fine. It is NOT limited to working with RVU-compatible smart TV's.


----------



## Soulweeper

Davenlr said:


> You could, but you would be short a tuner, if you only have a SWMLNB. You would need a SWM16.


Yes, right now I just have a SWMLNB, so I would come off that into a SWM16, correct?

Does the HR34 use only a single input?Not sure I'm totally understanding how it would work.


----------



## Davenlr

VOLBEAT said:


> Yes, right now I just have a SWMLNB, so I would come off that into a SWM16, correct?
> 
> Does the HR34 use only a single input?Not sure I'm totally understanding how it would work.


You would need to replace your LNB with a 4 output standard LNB and run those 4 coax cables to the SWM16, or just turn off tuner 2 on one of the other two DVR's. 34 has one coax input for all 5 tuners.


----------



## chip85

Drucifer said:


> More plausible is that neither the customer or the CSR knows what they're doing. Throw in an installer that's only slightly ahead of them, and it should be a lot of non-fun for all.


So are you inferring that I don't know what I'm doing?


----------



## sigma1914

chip85 said:


> So are you inferring that I don't know what I'm doing?


Few things...


Do you have RVU TVs?
If no, then you'll need the additional receivers.
I don't even think the RVU is enabled on the TVs, yet.


----------



## chip85

zimm0who0net said:


> Chip,
> I may be wrong here. I hope I am. However it seems like maybe this is the scenario that happened:
> 
> A. CSR gets her "first call" for an HR34. Not a whole lot of experience yet for these new receivers. Not a whole lot of training either.
> B. Sets you up with an HR34 and 4 H25s for the other TVs in your house.
> C. You say, "Hey, the HR34 doesn't need these other receivers."
> D. She looks on her script and sees something about "Smart TVs" not needing receivers. She doesn't really know what a "Smart TV" is, but she asks, "Do you have Smart TVs"?
> E. You say yes. So, she takes the other 4 receivers off the order.
> 
> If that is indeed what happened then I'm afraid that you're going to end up with a nice HR34, but the rest of your TVs won't be able to receive anything. When the Install guy shows up, he'll see that you don't actually have "Smart TVs" (defined as TVs with RVU) and he'll tell you you need to get 4 more receivers and pay the monthly charge for them.
> 
> I'm hoping I'm wrong, but this seems like a possible scenario.


Not exactly. I didn't say the HR34 doesn't need receivers. I did ask how it could be used without receivers. She didn't go right at the script, but did speak with her sup.

Whether my smart tv's will work or not isn't the point I was trying to make. The fact that no fees were associated with the RVU connections is what surprised me. I asked several times to clarify this. Is it possible that this information still isn't correct .....yes. Does it mean that I don't know what I'm doing ....no.


----------



## chip85

sigma1914 said:


> Few things...
> 
> 
> Do you have RVU TVs?
> If no, then you'll need the additional receivers.
> I don't even think the RVU is enabled on the TVs, yet.


Yes I actually do have RVU tv's. Still not the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Drucifer

A RVU TV set is a smart TV set, but a smart TV set does not always mean it's a RVU TV set.


----------



## litzdog911

chip85 said:


> Yes I actually do have RVU tv's. ....


What brand/model TVs do you have?


----------



## LameLefty

To my knowledge, Samsung has several models of RVU-compatible sets (or sets that SHOULD be RVU-compatible) but have not enabled that functionality yet.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Your knowledge is correct.


----------



## Drucifer

LameLefty said:


> To my knowledge, Samsung has several models of RVU-compatible sets (or sets that SHOULD be RVU-compatible) but have not enabled that functionality yet.


If these sets are WiFi. an software update should be easy. But if they need a wired connection, this could turn into a hassle.

As an owner of several non-wifi Samsungs, I can verify the hassles.


----------



## dsw2112

Drucifer said:


> If these sets are WiFi. an software update should be easy. But if they need a wired connection, this could turn into a hassle.
> 
> As an owner of several non-wifi Samsungs, I can verify the hassles.


It's presumed that it will be the D* tech's job to run a coax to the RVU Tv (with a DECA making the transition from coax to ethernet.) That would take care of the connection to update the software (if the customer has internet access) but what if the customer has no such access?


----------



## joehandy2011

*Oh, PLEASE, tell me you're joking! So...Those without Smart TV's that are manufactured by, Sony, I think, will need to purchase new TV's to use this new reciever? That is SO not fair! Please, say it ain't so!?!?*

And will it only work with a smart tv?


----------



## Sixto

The HR34 will act like an HR24, but with the added capability of RVU (and 5 tuners, 1TB, PIP). 

The RVU client can be any supported client including anything provided by DirecTV or any TV manufacturer that decides to support RVU. 

The RVU client is software running on a separate networked box or within a networked TV, maybe even on a PC someday.

"Smart TV" is just a marketing term.


----------



## Drucifer

joehandy2011 said:


> *Oh, PLEASE, tell me you're joking! So...Those without Smart TV's that are manufactured by, Sony, I think, will need to purchase new TV's to use this new reciever? That is SO not fair! Please, say it ain't so!?!?*
> 
> And will it only work with a smart tv?


There are DirecTV C30.


----------



## Drew2k

Is Roku in the RVU alliance? Or can DIRECTV write a client app for Roku?


----------



## Drucifer

Drew2k said:


> Is Roku in the RVU alliance? Or can DIRECTV write a client app for Roku?


RVU Alliance

With DirecTV & Verizon, you can expect a lot TV manufactures will quickly modified their smart set to accept RVU client software.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Let's hope so.

I sincerely hope that RVU really takes off. So far, there are no RVU clients and Samsung hasn't responded to my requests for information.


----------



## Drucifer

Stuart Sweet said:


> Let's hope so.
> 
> I sincerely hope that RVU really takes off. So far, there are no RVU clients and Samsung hasn't responded to my requests for information.





> . . . .
> The RVU protocol will be supported on Samsung's LED *D6000*, LED *D6400* and LED *6420* TV products . . . .


http://www.samsung.com/us/news/newsRead.do?news_seq=19794

Looking at their website they list their LED 6000 Series as having DirecTV tuner built-in. Which leads me to assume it is more a Hxx then a C30.

And don't see any 35" or smaller set with RVU/DTV-Tuner. Only big sets. Don't think Samsung understad where client TVs will mostly go - like kitchens, bedrooms, bathrooms, etc.


----------



## dsw2112

I think this is what Stuart meant



Stuart Sweet said:


> ...So far, there are no *[active]* RVU clients...


----------



## Sixto

Apple TV support of RVU would be cool.


----------



## chip85

Drucifer said:


> A RVU TV set is a smart TV set, but a smart TV set does not always mean it's a RVU TV set.


Correct


----------



## chip85

litzdog911 said:


> What brand/model TVs do you have?


Sony 55hx820, 46hx820 x2 
Sammy un406400 x2, un46d6420 x2


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Drucifer said:


> http://www.samsung.com/us/news/newsRead.do?news_seq=19794
> 
> Looking at their website they list their LED 6000 Series as having DirecTV tuner built-in. Which leads me to assume it is more a Hxx then a C30.
> 
> And don't see any 35" or smaller set with RVU/DTV-Tuner. Only big sets. Don't think Samsung understad where client TVs will mostly go - like kitchens, bedrooms, bathrooms, etc.


I have one of those TVs and I can tell you with metaphysical certainty that they do not see my HR34. Let me say that again for those conspiracy theorists in the audience, as clearly as I can, so that there is no doubt: The Samsung TVs do not see my HR34 at all, they do not exhibit any sign of RVU functionality.

There is also no DIRECTV "tuner", such as an H25, built in.

Not only that, but the Samsung PR agent who announced RVU at the CES show has ignored all my e-mails and phone calls. Keep in mind, this is not an engineer, this is a person who is _paid_ to talk to people about stuff.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Drucifer said:


> http://www.samsung.com/us/news/newsRead.do?news_seq=19794
> 
> Looking at their website they list their LED 6000 Series as having DirecTV tuner built-in. Which leads me to assume it is more a Hxx then a C30.
> 
> And don't see any 35" or smaller set with RVU/DTV-Tuner. Only big sets. Don't think Samsung understad where client TVs will mostly go - like kitchens, bedrooms, bathrooms, etc.


Please see Stuart's post above.

The word "tuner" is not in the above link so I'm not sure if that's the reference you meant to link to. If those TVs ever get RVU connectivity it won't be a tuner. That's not how RVU works.

RVU Alliance Link

Mike


----------



## wco81

OK, I'm way overdue for an update.

But will this HR34 require SWM or whole house DVR service? Either the wiring or the added monthly fee?

I have an HR22 and an HR20 with two RG6 runs to both locations. Can SWM be installed simply by replacing my current multiswitch and using the existing RG6 cabling?

I could see replacing both my DVRs with just one of this, save an outlet fee. But they will probably jack up the DVR service somehow.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You must have SWiM. Until RVU clients are available, you must have Whole-home if you want to share with other receivers.


----------



## wco81

Does SWiM require rewiring the cable runs or just swapping out the multiswitch?

Does it also require this extra whole home DVR fee?

What if I didn't want to share between DVRs?


----------



## spartanstew

No rewiring
No MRV fee
You don't have to.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Depending on the age and quality of the cable, sometimes recabling is required. 

I think that the fee structure is something they are still batting around. I don't know what they "require" you to have.


----------



## rahlquist

Great job on the first look guys. 

So someone with a SWIM8 and 3 DVR would need to Drop 2 DVR to use this? Or upgrade to SWIM16? Would that require a dish change?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That's correct. HR34=5 tuners, so that would leave 3 tuners for everything else if you have SWiM8. 

If you have a SWiM-enabled dish, it would need to be changed out for an SL3 or SL5 to use a SWM16.


----------



## wco81

Oh, the dish has to be Swim compatible too? Are they bigger and heavier?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The SWiM dishes are the same size. And you either need a SWiM-enabled dish or a separate SWiM module.


----------



## Drew2k

Can you disable one or more tuners on the HR35 in the settings menu, similar to what you can do with a SWM-connected HR21/24? Or is it all or nothing?

That would be convenient if you only had 4 free slots in your SWM setup but still wanted to keep all existing equipment and add the HR34.


----------



## rahlquist

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's correct. HR34=5 tuners, so that would leave 3 tuners for everything else if you have SWiM8.
> 
> If you have a SWiM-enabled dish, it would need to be changed out for an SL3 or SL5 to use a SWM16.


Ok so if I have the SWiM enabled dish that means I have the small splitter right? ( http://goo.gl/aLvWR ) Of course mine is white label too so not MRV compat. Ugh, looking like a lot of swapping will have to happen for this, but on the flip side I dropped MRV when it came out of beta, maybe this is an excuse to get it back.


----------



## naijai

Drew2k said:


> Can you disable one or more tuners on the HR35 in the settings menu, similar to what you can do with a SWM-connected HR21/24? Or is it all or nothing?
> 
> That would be convenient if you only had 4 free slots in your SWM setup but still wanted to keep all existing equipment and add the HR34.


Never thought of that . Excellent question to the lucky ones testing the equipment does it allow the option of how many tuners to activate would be excellent ???


----------



## Beerstalker

My guess is the HR34 will require HD Access, DVR service, and Whole Home DVR service, and a monthly mirroring fee. Or it will have it's own service fee like Home Media Center Service that will combine it's DVR service, Whole Home Service, and mirroring fee into one fee.

For an old setup you would have to have DVR service, Whole Home Service, and 3 DVRs to have similar functionality (you would be able to record 6 things and watch in any of three rooms). This setup would cost $22/month ($6 mirroring fee for 3 HD-DVR with the first one waived, $7 DVR service, $3 Whole Home Service = 6 + 6 + 7 + 3 = 22).

So my guess is the HR34 will have somewhere around a $20 Home Media Service Fee required if you have it on your account. Then each additional reciever on your account (HR2x or H2x) will have a $6 mirroring fee just like they do now. However, I think that RVU clients will not have any fees, they will be covered by the $20 Home Media Center Fee. I'm thinking the C30 RVU client will be a purchase item when it finally gets released. Hopefully somewhere around $50.


----------



## Simmsfan

I read through a good bit of this post and didn't see anything mentioned about being able to pause live tv. Will this only be available to the TV connected directly to the HR34 or since it is serving up the other tuners, can it be done through the client on remote tv's? 

Although I like the idea of having a centralized box, I like to be able to pause live TV in my two main viewing rooms.

Jason


----------



## Beerstalker

You will be able to pause live TV on any RVU client you are using. However at this time there are no RVU clients to use.

If you are using H2x receivers as clients they will be working over DECA and the Whole Home DVR Service, not RVU. They will be using their own internal tuners when watching live TV so you will not be able to pause live TV. You can still tell the HR34 to record and then watch the recording near live though, and then you will be able to pause, rewind, etc. just like you can now on an H2x watching a recording from an HR2x.


----------



## armchair

Beerstalker said:


> My guess is the HR34 will require HD Access, DVR service, and Whole Home DVR service, and a monthly mirroring fee. Or it will have it's own service fee like Home Media Center Service that will combine it's DVR service, Whole Home Service, and mirroring fee into one fee.
> 
> For an old setup you would have to have DVR service, Whole Home Service, and 3 DVRs to have similar functionality (you would be able to record 6 things and watch in any of three rooms). This setup would cost $22/month ($6 mirroring fee for 3 HD-DVR with the first one waived, $7 DVR service, $3 Whole Home Service = 6 + 6 + 7 + 3 = 22).
> 
> So my guess is the HR34 will have somewhere around a $20 Home Media Service Fee required if you have it on your account. Then each additional reciever on your account (HR2x or H2x) will have a $6 mirroring fee just like they do now. However, I think that RVU clients will not have any fees, they will be covered by the $20 Home Media Center Fee. I'm thinking the C30 RVU client will be a purchase item when it finally gets released. Hopefully somewhere around $50.


Directv recently ran an ad, comparing DVR and Receiver fees to Dish Network. Opting for high Media Center fees would be a reversal of strategic competitive posturing, IMO.

Furthermore, when I looked at how I would prefer my Whole Home setup, two HR34-700s would suit us better than one. Such a compounded fee increase would cause reconsideration since I view the HR34 as an upgrade to the two-tuner HR2x HD-DVR rather than an opportunity to decrease total DVRs. IMO, the HR34 doesn't replace two DVRs in the tuner count because of the secret third tuner. The HR34 is actually a HR2x with two additional tuners; if it were two HR2xs, it would think it would have six tuners. Am I wrong on this?

I would hope that Directv is only looking to make itself more competitive while maintaining its edge in charged fees. If not, I feel the ad was ill-timed.


----------



## naijai

Beerstalker said:


> My guess is the HR34 will require HD Access, DVR service, and Whole Home DVR service, and a monthly mirroring fee. Or it will have it's own service fee like Home Media Center Service that will combine it's DVR service, Whole Home Service, and mirroring fee into one fee.
> 
> For an old setup you would have to have DVR service, Whole Home Service, and 3 DVRs to have similar functionality (you would be able to record 6 things and watch in any of three rooms). This setup would cost $22/month ($6 mirroring fee for 3 HD-DVR with the first one waived, $7 DVR service, $3 Whole Home Service = 6 + 6 + 7 + 3 = 22).
> 
> So my guess is the HR34 will have somewhere around a $20 Home Media Service Fee required if you have it on your account. Then each additional reciever on your account (HR2x or H2x) will have a $6 mirroring fee just like they do now. However, I think that RVU clients will not have any fees, they will be covered by the $20 Home Media Center Fee. I'm thinking the C30 RVU client will be a purchase item when it finally gets released. Hopefully somewhere around $50.


You forgot the hd access fee which is required for the whole how service 
This setup would cost $22/month ($6 mirroring fee for 3 HD-DVR with the first one waived, $7 DVR service, $3 Whole Home Service = 6 + 6 + 7 + 3+10 = 32).


----------



## Simmsfan

Beerstalker said:


> You will be able to pause live TV on any RVU client you are using. However at this time there are no RVU clients to use.
> 
> If you are using H2x receivers as clients they will be working over DECA and the Whole Home DVR Service, not RVU. They will be using their own internal tuners when watching live TV so you will not be able to pause live TV. You can still tell the HR34 to record and then watch the recording near live though, and then you will be able to pause, rewind, etc. just like you can now on an H2x watching a recording from an HR2x.


Thanks! Until RVU clients are available, I guess my benefit would the consolidated scheduler/to do list.


----------



## dsw2112

armchair said:


> ...IMO, the HR34 doesn't replace two DVRs in the tuner count because of the secret third tuner. The HR34 is actually a HR2x with two additional tuners; if it were two HR2xs, it would think it would have six tuners. Am I wrong on this?...




What secret third tuner? The third tuner on the HR2X is for the guide data only.


----------



## Beerstalker

naijai said:


> You forgot the hd access fee which is required for the whole how service
> This setup would cost $22/month ($6 mirroring fee for 3 HD-DVR with the first one waived, $7 DVR service, $3 Whole Home Service = 6 + 6 + 7 + 3+10 = 32).


I didn't forget it, I just left it out because it will most likely be left seperate for both setups.

Eventually I think the HD Access fee will be gone. Maybe this coming Feb/March when we get the package increases all packages will go up by something like $5-10 instead of the normal $2-3, but the HD Access fee will be done away with.


----------



## RunnerFL

dsw2112 said:


> What secret third tuner? The third tuner on the HR2X is for the guide data only.


The one that allows download of VOD content while you're using the other 2 tuners.


----------



## LameLefty

RunnerFL said:


> The one that allows download of VOD content while you're using the other 2 tuners.


That's really more a function of the IP stack than anything like a satellite tuner.


----------



## RunnerFL

LameLefty said:


> That's really more a function of the IP stack than anything like a satellite tuner.


Yeah, but when it was first brought up years ago it was referred to as the "secret third tuner".

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87406&highlight=secret+tuner


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Beerstalker said:


> However at this time there are no RVU clients to use.


So how are they doing new installs in the test cities, are they using H24/H25's instead?


----------



## Drucifer

Beerstalker said:


> You will be able to pause live TV on any RVU client you are using. *However at this time there are no RVU clients to use.*
> 
> If you are using H2x receivers as clients they will be working over DECA and the Whole Home DVR Service, not RVU. They will be using their own internal tuners when watching live TV so you will not be able to pause live TV. You can still tell the HR34 to record and then watch the recording near live though, and then you will be able to pause, rewind, etc. just like you can now on an H2x watching a recording from an HR2x.


There's no C30 release with the HR34?


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> There's no C30 release with the HR34?


As Stuart has said, many times, no.


----------



## P Smith

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, but when it was first brought up years ago it was referred to as the "secret third tuner".
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87406&highlight=secret+tuner


That 3rd tuner is Ku QPSK old style tuner (could get only Ku channels, FW, APG, etc), so - no VOD, all 'PUSH' VOD coming from Ka sats.


----------



## RunnerFL

P Smith said:


> That 3rd tuner is Ku QPSK old style tuner (could get only Ku channels, FW, APG, etc), so - no VOD, all 'PUSH' VOD coming from Ka sats.


Someone asked "What secret third tuner". I provided information that pointed to where it was referred to, that is all. I'm not debating what it is or isn't.


----------



## Beerstalker

TheRatPatrol said:


> So how are they doing new installs in the test cities, are they using H24/H25's instead?


Yes, as far as we know here they are using mostly H25s I believe and H24s if they don't have H25s available.

I'm wondering if the HR34 doesn't have the RVU software fully implemented yet. We haven't seen any kind of press release saying it has been RVU certified yet (at least I haven't seen anything). Maybe they didn't bother writing that software to work with the current GUI, and they are waiting for the HD-GUI to be released and it will be contained it it?


----------



## foosman

Long time Dish subscriber, might make the move to Direct due to lack of whole house DVR at Dish. A couple observations and questions:
You guys are enamored by the # of SWiM ports. Told a co-worker a month back about the HR34 + 3 additional receivers and his response was, "Good luck getting a SWiM to support that." 

I called a month+ back and said I would only switch for the HR34. They swore the installer would show up last month with an HR34 in hand...I waited an entire day only to find out he didn't have the HR34 and wasn't planning to show up. So far, customer service is a solid F. I will call again tomorrow as I see Austin is supposedly an initial roll-out market. I will report back my findings.

Question 1: If I install an OTA tuner module, I realize I am limited to 5 simultaneous tuners although there will be 7 installed. Does it disable 2 SAT tuners, or is it smart enough to use 5 of the available 7 as needed. Ex: can I still record 5 SAT channels simultaneously.

Question 2: looks like the RVU client is not available. What receivers should I ask for my other 3 rooms? There are way too many DirecTV receivers! I don't really need more than the 5 tuners in the HR34 (ok, 1 or 2 more would be nice), but at least want to be able to pause live shows, access the HR34 for playback, etc. What is the cost trade-off, ex: is each HD DVR receiver another $6/month, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

foosman said:


> Question 2: looks like the RVU client is not available. What receivers should I ask for my other 3 rooms? There are way too many DirecTV receivers! I don't really need more than the 5 tuners in the HR34 (ok, 1 or 2 more would be nice), but at least want to be able to pause live shows, access the HR34 for playback, etc. What is the cost trade-off, ex: is each HD DVR receiver another $6/month, etc.
> 
> Thanks.


I can't answer the first, but for the second...

It kind of depends on what the installer has, but I've heard excellent things about the H25 box. They're super fast.

The HR34 will be your monthly fee-free receiver. Any other HD receiver (DVR or not) will be $6/mo.

I should emphasize though that you may not get the receiver type you ask for (with the obvious exception of the HR34, as it's the only one in it's class). If you order an HR receiver, you could get an H21, H23, H24, or H25.


----------



## Beerstalker

"foosman" said:


> Long time Dish subscriber, might make the move to Direct due to lack of whole house DVR at Dish. A couple observations and questions:
> You guys are enamored by the # of SWiM ports. Told a co-worker a month back about the HR34 + 3 additional receivers and his response was, "Good luck getting a SWiM to support that."
> 
> I called a month+ back and said I would only switch for the HR34. They swore the installer would show up last month with an HR34 in hand...I waited an entire day only to find out he didn't have the HR34 and wasn't planning to show up. So far, customer service is a solid F. I will call again tomorrow as I see Austin is supposedly an initial roll-out market. I will report back my findings.
> 
> Question 1: If I install an OTA tuner module, I realize I am limited to 5 simultaneous tuners although there will be 7 installed. Does it disable 2 SAT tuners, or is it smart enough to use 5 of the available 7 as needed. Ex: can I still record 5 SAT channels simultaneously.
> 
> Question 2: looks like the RVU client is not available. What receivers should I ask for my other 3 rooms? There are way too many DirecTV receivers! I don't really need more than the 5 tuners in the HR34 (ok, 1 or 2 more would be nice), but at least want to be able to pause live shows, access the HR34 for playback, etc. What is the cost trade-off, ex: is each HD DVR receiver another $6/month, etc.
> 
> Thanks.


A SWM setup will handle it just fine, actually I'm pretty sure it requires SWM. They will use a SWM LNB if you have 8 tuners or less (an HR34 and 3 H2x) or a SWM 16 if you have 9-16 tuners.

If you add an AM21 to the HR34 you can record up to 2 OTA channels at the same time as 3 satellite channels. Or you could record one OTA channel and 4 satellite channels. You have to stay under 5 recordings at one time, adding an AM21 doesn't change that.

You will most likely get H24 or H25 receivers but there is no guarantee. You will have to pay $6/month for each extra receiver on top of whatever monthly fee they charge for the HR34 (I pretty much guarantee it won't be free like someone else posted). Otherwise you might just want to hold off for RVU clients to become available because we have pretty much been told there won't be monthly fees required for them.


----------



## P Smith

RunnerFL said:


> Someone asked "What secret third tuner". I provided information that pointed to where it was referred to, that is all. I'm not debating what it is or isn't.


It was just technical addition to previous posts.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Beerstalker said:


> Yes, as far as we know here they are using mostly H25s I believe and H24s if they don't have H25s available.


Kind of makes more sense for new installs if you ask me, it will take advantage of all 8 tuners. Five tuners to record/watch on the HR34, while each of the H's get their own tuner for watching on other TV's, this way you're not having to share three from the HR34.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

RunnerFL said:


> As Stuart has said, many times, no.





Stuart said:


> no.


There you go.


----------



## P Smith

Stuart Sweet said:


> There you go.


Quote just for quoting


----------



## Herdfan

Drucifer said:


> There's no C30 release with the HR34?





RunnerFL said:


> As Stuart has said, many times, no.





Stuart Sweet said:


> You must have SWiM. Until RVU clients are available, you must have Whole-home if you want to share with other receivers.


Here is what I don't understand with the way they are doing this rollout. Why limit it to new installs in certain cities when everything needed to showcase its full capabilities is not available.

Instead, why not do a soft rollout, maybe from DirecTV only for existing customers who are aware of it and get some in the field. Then when the C30's and other RVU clients are available, do a new customer rollout.

In other words, I WANT IT FIRST!  But seriously, why should I who has been giving DirecTV money since 1994 not be able to get the latest and greatest, and someone who has yet to pay them a dime, gets an HR34.


----------



## Drucifer

RunnerFL said:


> As Stuart has said, many times, no.


Well if they're not getting paired with C30s, then why the new customers restriction?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Drucifer said:


> Well if they're not getting paired with C30s, then why the new customers restriction?


Id imagine its b/c with it this way they can control the roll out even more so directly instead of just having a bunch of DBSTALKrs calling and getting them. If they went the later route its likely they would limit the # given out and would cause even more confusion with people and their CS reps having to field calls for the orders too.

Doing the soft slow rollout in a sense enables them to extend the trial too in a sense to ensure everything is worked out in all situations.

regardless this way is the least hassel way of rolling it out to more people slowly, and still gives them the most control over it, in case something absolutely crazy happens during the process.
dont think clients there or not have anything to do with it as much as the fact that this is a new box with new features and they wanna take this slow and be sure.


----------



## Drew2k

Anyone who has used the HR34, can you answer regarding the ability to disable SWM tuners via the settings during satellite setup?

I'm hoping to get one and retire a couple of DVRs, but would still think I'd need to have maybe only 4 tuners max working on the HR34 in my setup.


----------



## dsw2112

Drew2k said:


> Anyone who has used the HR34, can you answer regarding the ability to disable SWM tuners via the settings during satellite setup?
> 
> I'm hoping to get one and retire a couple of DVRs, but would still think I'd need to have maybe only 4 tuners max working on the HR34 in my setup.


Probably not the exact answer you're looking for, but this was earlier in the thread. Maybe someone who tested can elaborate.



Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually, I'm not sure of the exact mechanics of it but it seems that if you boot up the other DVRs first and then the HR34, it will use as many tuners as it can. If you have two HR24s and start them first, then start the HR34, the HR34 will only pull 4 tuners if they are all on the same SWiM leg.
> 
> This was just from my testing, I don't think this is an approved way to do it.


Since it's easy to accidentally overload a SWM (with tuners) I don't think this is the best approach. I can see a tech installing a setup with 10 tuners on one leg of a SWM16, and reducing the HR34 tuner count to 3. I'm also curious if someone has tested this further.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Drew2k said:


> Anyone who has used the HR34, can you answer regarding the ability to disable SWM tuners via the settings during satellite setup?
> 
> I'm hoping to get one and retire a couple of DVRs, but would still think I'd need to have maybe only 4 tuners max working on the HR34 in my setup.


ill check later this afternoon if no one has by then. i would think it would b able to.


----------



## dsw2112

armchair said:


> ...IMO, the HR34 doesn't replace two DVRs in the tuner count because of the secret third tuner. The HR34 is actually a HR2x with two additional tuners; if it were two HR2xs, it would think it would have six tuners. Am I wrong on this?





LameLefty said:


> That's really more a function of the IP stack than anything like a satellite tuner.





RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, but when it was first brought up years ago it was referred to as the "secret third tuner".
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87406&highlight=secret+tuner


*armchair*, since we're not really sure what you meant maybe this will answer it: The HR34 is equivilent to 2 1/2 HR2X's in terms of sat viewing tuners (there's 5), and has the ability to download VOD.


----------



## dettxw

To try and answer an earlier question, two HR34s will coexist on a SWM8, you just get an error message when you try to actually use more tuners than you have SWM channels. Sorrry, I forget just what the message is, but it's self-explanatory as I recall. It's just the same as putting 4 DVRs plus a receiver on a SWM8, you may not realize you did it until you run out of tuners/SWM channels and the error mesage pops up. Been there done that with the HR34.


----------



## tcrabtree

I wonder how soon the Nomad functionality will simply be built into the receiver as just another feature. 1 year? 2 years? Perhaps the HR34 can do it now with a software patch!


----------



## Alebob911

I don't see this happening anytime soon. The reason is the additional revenue from selling the device by itself plus I believe that the less stuff in a receiver the better. Remember there are millions of receivers and HDDVR's and they are always trying to keep costs down for equipment. Just my .02 


tcrabtree said:


> I wonder how soon the Nomad functionality will simply be built into the receiver as just another feature. 1 year? 2 years? Perhaps the HR34 can do it now with a software patch!


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> Well if they're not getting paired with C30s, then why the new customers restriction?


Because that's how they want to do it. And because an H25 will also work as a client, just not RVU.


----------



## wco81

Really wonder if there will be significant revenues from Nomad ...


----------



## Drew2k

dsw2112 said:


> Probably not the exact answer you're looking for, but this was earlier in the thread. Maybe someone who tested can elaborate.
> 
> Since it's easy to accidentally overload a SWM (with tuners) I don't think this is the best approach. I can see a tech installing a setup with 10 tuners on one leg of a SWM16, and reducing the HR34 tuner count to 3. I'm also curious if someone has tested this further.


Thanks - I missed that response.



Sgt. Slaughter said:


> ill check later this afternoon if no one has by then. i would think it would b able to.


I'm guessing it won't be an option, but I appreciate the offer!


----------



## Laxguy

wco81 said:


> Really wonder if there will be significant revenues from Nomad ...


Well, it might be a significant number if it were income to thee or me, but I am convinced DIRECTV® is doing it to provide a wider range of services to its customers. I'm also thinking it won't move any revenues up by more than a fraction of a percentage point.


----------



## Shades228

wco81 said:


> Really wonder if there will be significant revenues from Nomad ...


If people enjoy the nomad and use it then they keep the service. This generates the revenue. So if you're talking revenue from equipment sales I bet it's a while before they break even however factor in people who stay and I bet it's close already.


----------



## foosman

I'm a potential new subscriber in Austin, TX. Called again today and was told the HR34 is available, but not orderable...this was after about 45 minutes on the phone and numerous "let me talk to my supervisor". "We don't have the HR34, just activate now anyway." I overrated DIRECTV customer service at an F, it is more like an F-

They told me to activate the service by having the installer come out and install a random receiver. Then, I quote: "At anytime you can always upgrade your equipment, just call and ask for the HR34." Hahhaha. It appears that DIRECTV has no way to actually send an installer with the equipment you want or to mail you a receiver directly. Install is scheduled for Sunday and I will reject the install until they show up with an HR34. This is amazing...I have leverage as a new customer and can't get anything done.

Good luck to all of you wanting to upgrade...I really feel sorry for you.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Drew2k said:


> Thanks - I missed that response.
> 
> I'm guessing it won't be an option, but I appreciate the offer!


I just tried and went through sat setup here and didn't see an option to disable SWM turners.....

when selecting the Dish type the SWM box below is greyed out for what its worth. So maybe its just temp disabled?


----------



## sigma1914

foosman said:


> I'm a potential new subscriber in Austin, TX. Called again today and was told the HR34 is available, but not orderable...this was after about 45 minutes on the phone and numerous "let me talk to my supervisor". "We don't have the HR34, just activate now anyway." I overrated DIRECTV customer service at an F, it is more like an F-
> 
> They told me to activate the service by having the installer come out and install a random receiver. Then, I quote: "At anytime you can always upgrade your equipment, just call and ask for the HR34." Hahhaha. It appears that DIRECTV has no way to actually send an installer with the equipment you want or to mail you a receiver directly. Install is scheduled for Sunday and I will reject the install until they show up with an HR34. This is amazing...I have leverage as a new customer and can't get anything done.
> 
> Good luck to all of you wanting to upgrade...I really feel sorry for you.


It's a new piece of equipment in a few areas, but call centers are everywhere...Getting on the same page should be easier. You might want to try a local dealer if there's more confusion. They can usually offer the same promotional incentives. Keep us posted.


----------



## sipester

tcrabtree said:


> I wonder how soon the Nomad functionality will simply be built into the receiver as just another feature. 1 year? 2 years? Perhaps the HR34 can do it now with a software patch!


If they did this right, a huge benefit of having Nomad in the HR34 would be to transcode all recordings in real time, and then whenever you wanted to download the recording to a portable device, you could do so in a few minutes.

Another key feature they could build into to the HR34 is Slingbox (or their own version of streaming) to match the features of Dish.

However, I'd expect it'd be a few years before they roll out an improved HR34 with these features. In the interim, you can get pretty close to an ideal solution, it just takes a lot of extra devices:

1. HR34
2. SATA connected HDD to increase capacity to 2TB
3. Nomad
4. USB HD to increase capacity beyond 16GB on Nomad
5. Slingbox 
6. H25 (or C30 when available) for slingbox (don't want to interfere with HR34 viewing on the main TV by someone else in the home using the Slingbox).

At least for now you can buy items #2 - #6, it'd just be nice to have a complete streaming and downloading solution without having to buy 5 extra devices.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The C30 client is not available.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Stuart Sweet said:


> The C30 client is not available.


have you said that before? lol :grin::eek2:


----------



## Drucifer

Stuart Sweet said:


> The C30 client is not available.


How was RVU tested?


----------



## Beerstalker

I don't know if it has been by anyone other than DirecTV and Pace yet. Right now all we know is that it works as a Whole Home DVR server over DECA to other HR2x/H2x receivers.


----------



## Drew2k

Drucifer said:


> How was RVU tested?


I think this is fairly straightforward ... the HR34 was not available when it was being tested, and the same is likely true of the C30 client. Until the C30 is tested and is publicly disclosed, it's not available. Simple as that!


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> How was RVU tested?


It's starting to get like an echo chamber in here....

Again, it wasn't tested.


----------



## P Smith

sipester said:


> If they did this right, a huge benefit of having Nomad in the HR34 would be to transcode all recordings in real time, and then whenever you wanted to download the recording to a portable device, you could do so in a few minutes.
> 
> Another key feature they could build into to the HR34 is Slingbox (or their own version of streaming) to match the features of Dish.
> 
> However, I'd expect it'd be a few years before they roll out an improved HR34 with these features. In the interim, you can get pretty close to an ideal solution, it just takes a lot of extra devices:
> 
> 1. HR34
> 2. SATA connected HD to increase capacity to 2TB
> 3. Nomad
> 4. USB HD to increase capacity beyond 16GB
> 5. Slingbox
> 6. H25 (or C30 when available) for slingbox (don't want to interfere with HR34 viewing on the main TV by someone else in the home using the Slingbox).
> 
> At least for now you can buy items #2 - #6, it'd just be nice to have a complete streaming and downloading solution without having to buy 5 extra devices.





> 2. SATA connected HD


 - what ? HD is HiDef, HDD is Hard Disk Drive, SATA is just an interface ...


> 4. USB HD to increase capacity beyond 16GB


 - what you try to tell ? "capacity" of what ?


----------



## harsh

Drew2k said:


> Until the C30 is tested and is publicly disclosed, it's not available.


The C30 was RVU certified by the IOL in late August and the results of the testing were publicly disclosed in this press release:

http://www.pace.com/universal/news-...-certification-rvu-compliant-client-solution/


----------



## harsh

P Smith said:


> - what you try to tell ? "capacity" of what ?


The storage capacity of the nomad of course.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

harsh said:


> The C30 was RVU certified by the IOL in late August and the results of the testing were publicly disclosed in this press release:
> 
> http://www.pace.com/universal/news-...-certification-rvu-compliant-client-solution/


Nonetheless, no such device is available for sale, lease, giveaway, or in any other way at this time. When or if that were to change, I will happily say so.

I know that I must sound like a fool here guys, repeating the same stuff over and over again, but it's for the benefit of those who want to get this technology in their homes. So let me say it again:

*The HR34 is only available in a few markets. Most existing customers can't get it yet.

There are no RVU clients on the market. Period.*


----------



## sipester

P Smith said:


> - what ? HD is HiDef, HDD is Hard Disk Drive, SATA is just an interface ...
> - what you try to tell ? "capacity" of what ?


yes, I meant HDD, not HD, and I forgot to include "add capacity to Nomad". Cosmetic issues aside, point was that in it's current iteration, the HR34 still requires a lot of extra devices to get the best streaming/downloading solution, and that it would be great if the next HR34 didn't require so many extra devices to get the best streaming/downloading solution.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

sipester said:


> yes, I meant HDD, not HD, and I forgot to include "add capacity to Nomad". Cosmetic issues aside, point was that in it's current iteration, the HR34 still requires a lot of extra devices to get the best streaming/downloading solution, and that it would be great if the next HR34 didn't require so many extra devices to get the best streaming/downloading solution.


I'm just guessing but I suspect that streaming/downloading will always be an add on solution...at least until it becomes mainstream.

Maybe in the future it will be something that most people do but I'd be willing to bet that the vast majority of subscribers don't know, or even care about streaming/downloading their DIRECTV content.

I don't know for sure but I'll bet it will be a while before we see nomad capabilities integrated into the receivers/DVRs.

Mike


----------



## mandmsf

This is great for the majority of viewers - I personally can't wait to get mine. It would be nice if streaming aka slingboxing was simpler though.


----------



## Drew2k

harsh said:


> The C30 was RVU certified by the IOL in late August and the results of the testing were publicly disclosed in this press release:
> 
> http://www.pace.com/universal/news-...-certification-rvu-compliant-client-solution/


I didn't state it, but I meant disclosed by DIRECTV, in the context of announcing their availability. Apologies for making the assumption this was understood...


----------



## babzog

Stuart Sweet said:


> *The HR34 is only available in a few markets. Most existing customers can't get it yet.*


What markets is it available in at the moment?


----------



## RunnerFL

babzog said:


> What markets is it available in at the moment?


The cities are listed, many times, earlier in this thread.


----------



## Drucifer

babzog said:


> What markets is it available in at the moment?


There's this one guy in Austin, which is one of the few areas, not getting it because DirecTV has no way to put it on an order.

Yes, he's a new customer. He stated he was going to turn away the installer if he shows up w/o a HR34.


----------



## Rip_

Does it have built in wifi or a dinoplug (ethernet)?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Rip_ said:


> Does it have built in wifi or a dinoplug (ethernet)?


Welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s

It uses DECA. DIRECTV's version of MoCA. It's networks over coax.

Mike


----------



## MikeS.

I can't wait to get my hands on 1 of these.


----------



## Drucifer

MikeS. said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on 1 of these.


Keep an eye open for their commercials. When they showing the HR34 in your area, jump on it immediately.


----------



## Steve Rhodes

Sixto said:


> You don't need a separate powered eSATA for 1TB. 230+ hours of HD is plenty for most people, including me.


We have 3 HR20s all with 2TB internal discs (thanks Weakness) and all of them run 75-85% full.

So, my question will it support 2TB and will it support more than 2TB?


----------



## foosman

Second install attempt this Sunday. All the CSRs seem to be aware of the HR34, just not how to ship one. Also, pricing is the same as regular HD DVR service. They clearly are marketing this as a different device than a DVR...home media center, so I'm guessing some neat surprises await in terms of functionality. I would be shocked if they don't enable sling-like capabilities in the future. Dish will have their whole house DVR in the near future which supports sling.

What's the best way to get the AM21 OTA tuner, will the installer have one? Do they ever bundle these for free?


----------



## wco81

Does it have Wifi integrated?

That would make it a lot more attractive for the on demand content, which cable is touting as a big advantage over satellie.


----------



## dettxw

Steve Rhodes said:


> We have 3 HR20s all with 2TB internal discs (thanks Weakness) and all of them run 75-85% full.
> 
> So, my question will it support 2TB and will it support more than 2TB?


I'm running a 2TB eSATA which works well, and I'm pretty sure that's the limit, same as the other DVRs.


----------



## dettxw

wco81 said:


> Does it have Wifi integrated?
> 
> That would make it a lot more attractive for the on demand content, which cable is touting as a big advantage over satellie.


No, but why would you want that?
The desired setup is the use the cable connections for either an Ethernet-over-coax MRV connection to other DVRs/receivers, and RVU connections in the future. 
No reason to drive up unit costs with integrated wifi when only a small percentage of users need or want it. A cheap add-on like a WGA-600n will work for those folks.


----------



## RunnerFL

wco81 said:


> Does it have Wifi integrated?
> 
> That would make it a lot more attractive for the on demand content, which cable is touting as a big advantage over satellie.


All the info on what it has is in the first look pdf file that can be found in the very first post of this thread.


----------



## wco81

I scanned the PDF just before posting it. Maybe I missed it, didn't see it mentioned either way.


----------



## RunnerFL

wco81 said:


> I scanned the PDF just before posting it. Maybe I missed it, didn't see it mentioned either way.


If it's not mentioned in the first look it's not in the HR34.


----------



## litzdog911

foosman said:


> ....
> 
> What's the best way to get the AM21 OTA tuner, will the installer have one? Do they ever bundle these for free?


I doubt the installer will have one. And they're typically not provided for free. You can order one via your DirecTV.com account for ~$50 after your service is activated. Or you can get them from dealers like Solid Signal.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

No wifi in the HR34. Since SWM is required, it is expected that you will be using coax networking.


----------



## AnnZ

Thanks for all the great info! I'm really eager to have one!


----------



## mikey mo

I've been burned by DirecTv too many times in the past to get too excited. No doubt a new 2 year contract will be required.

DirecTv DVR's are just plain too slow.

I normally have to have all the new stuff "right now". I will wait.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

mikey mo said:


> No doubt a new 2 year contract will be required.


Well, yes... just like any equipment. Did you think it'd be any less? :nono2:



mikey mo said:


> DirecTv DVR's are just plain too slow.


You obviously haven't had an HR24.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Steve Rhodes said:


> We have 3 HR20s all with 2TB internal discs (thanks Weakness) and all of them run 75-85% full.
> 
> So, my question will it support 2TB and will it support more than 2TB?


I'm guessing it will be limited to 2TB. However, I'll bet the average subscriber doesn't have a need to store a 1000 hours of recordings so it'll probably be enough. :grin:

Mike


----------



## LameLefty

mikey mo said:


> No doubt a new 2 year contract will be required.


I would certainly think so.



> DirecTv DVR's are just plain too slow.


Sorry, you have outdated info. Lots of us know better.


----------



## Laxguy

mikey mo said:


> I've been burned by DirecTv too many times in the past to get too excited. No doubt a new 2 year contract will be required.
> 
> DirecTv DVR's are just plain too slow.


Compared to what?

BTW, I wonder if you hold the record for the longest time between joining and posting!?

Welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## captaink5217

The technology is great but I wish Directv would just add 1 thing to these units a clock display on the front, maybe I'm in the minority here but I loved having a clock on the front of my Cable DVR.


----------



## RACJ2

Laxguy said:


> Compared to what?
> 
> BTW, I wonder if you hold the record for the longest time between joining and posting!?
> 
> Welcome to DBSTalk!


Hopefully you won't have to wait another 8 years for his reply!


----------



## Laxguy

captaink5217 said:


> The technology is great but I wish Directv would just add 1 thing to these units a clock display on the front, maybe I'm in the minority here but I loved having a clock on the front of my Cable DVR.


Front of the receiver box? Trend seems to be towards "less is more", a leaner, sleeker look.

However, one could buy an inexpensive LCD type of clock and put it next to it.

Otherwise, pressing Info does it for me.


----------



## cabletech

First off, let me say that I am borrowing cabletech's loggin for this post.

As a techy, I am also up on a lot of things coming down the pike.

This is a great item coming on line.

Thank you to the test team on this product. It is great to see that DTV unlike some service's, have the smarts to have people like you put a product to the test.

Now, after spenting a lot of time looking over the first look paper, and reading thru this entire post, I have some questions.

1) Is there going to be a SD version of this reciever? They are people like me that do not have the need/want/fianceing to go HD.

2) looking at the reciever pictures, I see 2 usb ports, one in front and one in back, what will these be able to do?

3) I see that they have also not included a rf output, (I know, poor connection for HD) and I see that there is only one composit output, I also see no optical output.

This does make it hard for doing some hookups to other items like a stero amp.

I also do not see indication of this reciever having a wireless connection like I thought I heard about coming in new recievers. What if you do not have WH and or a 'hard' internet connection?

Like me, I only have a total wireless connection thru a provider hotspot. (I can connect 5 devices but cannot connect a switch/router).

I also see that this WILL require a swm system only, correct?

I know that pricing is yet to be set, but has there been word how this reciever is to be classified? (my r22 is two recievers), will this be 5 recievers?

As for some pricing that has been talked about, I have always been upset that I payed $250.00 for my r22 and then I pay a 'lease' fee and a monthly service fee, and then if I cancell service I have to return the reciever. I have never thought this was right.

Back when I had cable and had to have a reciever, I just payed a flat monthly $3.00 lease fee. ( I also thought that was to much).

Just my thoughts.

Again, great work by the test team.


----------



## Richierich

Laxguy said:


> Compared to what?
> 
> BTW, I wonder if you hold the record for the longest time between joining and posting!?
> 
> Welcome to DBSTalk!


Oh My God, he has been Lurking for over 8 years!!! :lol:


----------



## James Mahood

As a first step they should get HR24's to present video files so existing DLNA clients like existing IPTV's and PC's could play them. My IPTV can play Media Center files just fine via DLNA but it can't play HR24 video files.


----------



## cabletech

Ok, a techy friend of mine post a little while ago and forgot to mention that we saw the lack of the OTA option, is going to be available on both the HD and (hopefully) the sd reciever?


----------



## Steve

cabletech said:


> Ok, a techy friend of mine post a little while ago and forgot to mention that we saw the lack of the OTA option, is going to be available on both the HD and (hopefully) the sd reciever?


The HR2x *AM21* OTA add-on unit works with the HR34 as well. It adds 2 OTA tuners to the HR34, but does not increase overall capacity. You are limited to a combination of *5* SAT + OTA tuners at a time.


----------



## Drucifer

captaink5217 said:


> The technology is great but I wish Directv would just add 1 thing to these units* a clock display on the front*, maybe I'm in the minority here but I loved having a clock on the front of my Cable DVR.


I can see one being handy, especially if it could set itself.


----------



## LameLefty

James Mahood said:


> My IPTV can play Media Center files just fine via DLNA but it can't play HR24 video files.


That's not going to happen outside of something like an RVU client, where Directv's hardware controls the bits being sent and displayed to a pixel-accurate level of authentication and control. Directv has no financial interest in allowing your IPTV or a media computer to display Directv programming, and the content providers have made it abundantly clear that they don't favor that kind of openness either.


----------



## Drucifer

Laxguy said:


> Front of the receiver box? Trend seems to be towards "less is more", a leaner, sleeker look.
> 
> However, *one could buy an inexpensive LCD type of clock and put it next to it*.
> 
> Otherwise, pressing Info does it for me.


You think that's easy?

I've been looking for an electric self-setting digital clock for the last few years.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> You think that's easy?
> 
> I've been looking for an electric self-setting digital clock for the last few years.


You haven't looked too hard...

http://www.amazon.com/Equity-Crosse...HYHE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1319315798&sr=8-4

And there are at least 50 others on amazon.com.

No clock needed on front of a DVR, YUCK!!!


----------



## litzdog911

cabletech said:


> First off, let me say that I am borrowing cabletech's loggin for this post.
> 
> .....
> 
> 1) Is there going to be a SD version of this reciever? They are people like me that do not have the need/want/fianceing to go HD.
> 
> 2) looking at the reciever pictures, I see 2 usb ports, one in front and one in back, what will these be able to do?
> 
> 3) I see that they have also not included a rf output, (I know, poor connection for HD) and I see that there is only one composit output, I also see no optical output.
> 
> .....


1. Doubtful. SD is on the way out.

2. AM21 Off-Air Tuner support. Certain home AV theater control systems.

3. That's right. You can use an RF Modulator to convert the composite video/audio output to an RF Ch3 or Ch4 signal for an old-fashioned TV or to feed a remote room. And you can get digital coax to optical converters from places like Monoprice for ~$20 to convert to an optical audio connection if needed.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

cabletech said:


> 1) Is there going to be a SD version of this reciever? They are people like me that do not have the need/want/fianceing to go HD.
> 
> 2) looking at the reciever pictures, I see 2 usb ports, one in front and one in back, what will these be able to do?
> 
> 3) I see that they have also not included a rf output, (I know, poor connection for HD) and I see that there is only one composit output, I also see no optical output.


1: No. As others said, Standard Definition is "legacy". You can't even buy an SDTV in most places anymore.

2: As others said, the AM21 tuner and some Theatre setups.

3: Again, as others have said, you can get a converter, or use your receiver's digital coax port.



cabletech said:


> I also do not see indication of this reciever having a wireless connection like I thought I heard about coming in new recievers. What if you do not have WH and or a 'hard' internet connection?
> 
> Like me, I only have a total wireless connection thru a provider hotspot. (I can connect 5 devices but cannot connect a switch/router).


You can buy a wireless to ethernet adapter. DirecTV even sells these if you can't find one.

What provider and modem do you have? I've never run across any where you cannot add a switch or second router (though it may require some extra configuration).



cabletech said:


> I also see that this WILL require a swm system only, correct?
> 
> I know that pricing is yet to be set, but has there been word how this reciever is to be classified? (my r22 is two recievers), will this be 5 receivers?


Yes. This requires a SWM. This is the new standard.

It is one receiver. Your R22 is one receiver. For billing purposes, tuners are not receivers. If you only have one R22 on your system, you are charged one receiver (which is free). Additional HD and/or DVR boxes are $6/mo.



cabletech said:


> As for some pricing that has been talked about, I have always been upset that I payed $250.00 for my r22 and then I pay a 'lease' fee and a monthly service fee, and then if I cancell service I have to return the reciever. I have never thought this was right.
> 
> Back when I had cable and had to have a reciever, I just payed a flat monthly $3.00 lease fee. ( I also thought that was to much).


This is subject of much debate. prices vary by company. Most cable providers charge $15-20 monthly for two tuner HD DVRs with significantly less capabilities. In a long-term setup, the DirecTV lease model may be cheaper than the lease model used by most cable providers.


----------



## Drucifer

RunnerFL said:


> You haven't looked too hard...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Equity-Crosse...HYHE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1319315798&sr=8-4
> 
> And there are at least 50 others on amazon.com.
> 
> No clock needed on front of a DVR, YUCK!!!


Not self setting, 9 Volt backup. Not what I'm looking for


----------



## markrogo

dirtyblueshirt said:


> You obviously haven't had an HR24.


I have 2 of those. Apparently, our definitions of "fast" are not the same. That said, nothing will stop me from paying a fee and re-upping for 2 years to get an HR34.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

markrogo said:


> I have 2 of those. Apparently, our definitions of "fast" are not the same. That said, nothing will stop me from paying a fee and re-upping for 2 years to get an HR34.


Compared to the previous HD-DVR models; yes, the HR24 is faster.


----------



## JWR1953

richierich said:


> Oh My God, he has been Lurking for over 8 years!!! :lol:


What's Lurking?


----------



## Steve

JWR1953 said:


> What's Lurking?


Read without posting. I just consider him the equivalent of a talk radio _"Long time listener, first time caller"_!


----------



## Laxguy

JWR1953 said:


> What's Lurking?


OMG! They're coming out of the woodwork!

Howdy and welcome.


----------



## Drucifer

markrogo said:


> I have 2 of those. Apparently, *our definitions of "fast" are not the same*. That said, nothing will stop me from paying a fee and re-upping for 2 years to get an HR34.


The guide (SW) itself is faster. The response from the receivers (HW) are the same under the old SDGUI and new HDGUI.


----------



## Laxguy

Steve said:


> Read without posting. I just consider him the equivalent of a talk radio _"Long time listener, first time caller"_!


JWR's q. was t.i.c..... I hope it draws out a few more lurkers or any first time posters....


----------



## Davenlr

Drucifer said:


> Not self setting, 9 Volt backup. Not what I'm looking for


Search for "Atomic alarm clock" if you want one that is self setting. Lots of options. I have one on the wall, and one on my wrist. I haven't set a clock in over 5 years.


----------



## Steve

Laxguy said:


> JWR's q. was t.i.c.....


Went right over my head! D'oh! 

Good one, JWR. :up:


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> Not self setting, 9 Volt backup. Not what I'm looking for


It is self setting... And you don't need a 9V backup when the clock says it will re-acquire the time automatically if power is lost. Try reading descriptions. 

There are about 50 others on Amazon to choose from too.


----------



## spartanstew

Steve said:


> Read without posting. I just consider him the equivalent of a talk radio _"Long time listener, first time caller"_!


ZOOM


----------



## Drucifer

Davenlr said:


> Search for "Atomic alarm clock" if you want one that is self setting. Lots of options. I have one on the wall, and one on my wrist. I haven't set a clock in over 5 years.


Have. They're generally all battery power.

My home has several blackouts a year and after everyone of them, I do the routine of resetting every digital clock in the house. It's really annoying when there are several mini-blackouts.


----------



## Davenlr

Drucifer said:


> Have. They're generally all battery power.
> 
> My home has several blackouts a year and after everyone of them, I do the routine of resetting every digital clock in the house. It's really annoying when there are several mini-blackouts.


http://www.google.com/#q=ac+powered....,cf.osb&fp=3c1a50d8f5a80aee&biw=1067&bih=699


----------



## Jlg

I just found out about this. I've been waiting impatiently for a long time for a piece of hardware that actually responds to the user in a reasonable manner. Every day slogging through the guide with ridiculous 10 or 15 second response time has been very deleterious to my health.

Everything looks great except the part that says "Using the HR34 is almost identical to using the HR24. The two devices are comparable in speed." If it isn't at least ten times faster than my HR20 in responding to the user, it's a big disappointment.


----------



## litzdog911

Jlg said:


> .... "Using the HR34 is almost identical to using the HR24. The two devices are comparable in speed." If it isn't at least ten times faster than my HR20 in responding to the user, it's a big disappointment.


The HR24 is faster than the HR20.


----------



## delete2end

this model should have come out two years ago... so slow they are.


----------



## harsh

Mike Bertelson said:


> It uses DECA. DIRECTV's version of MoCA. It's networks over coax.


Given that only one of the announced clients is slated to have DECA (or even MoCA), this doesn't really seem like a win.

In answer to the original question, the HR34 has an Ethernet jack on the back.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

delete2end said:


> this model should have come out two years ago... so slow they are.


 I guess they can't please everybody. Despite that DirecTV is the second major provider to offer this kind of solution (and the first satellite provider), though their implementation is arguably years better than U-verse.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

harsh said:


> Given that only one of the announced clients is slated to have DECA (or even MoCA), this doesn't really seem like a win.


What clients are you referring to? I count 4 DirecTV clients currently (H24, HR24, H25, HR34) with DECA.


----------



## foosman

Second install attempt came and went...installer called and confirmed he didn't have an HR34, so I sent him packing. Time to throw in the towel, looks like Directv won't be getting my business. Sticking with Dish Network.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

foosman said:


> Second install attempt came and went...installer called and confirmed he didn't have an HR34, so I sent him packing. Time to throw in the towel, looks like Directv won't be getting my business. Sticking with Dish Network.


They're brand-new and extremely limited... did you expect anything more?


----------



## RunnerFL

foosman said:


> Second install attempt came and went...installer called and confirmed he didn't have an HR34, so I sent him packing. Time to throw in the towel, looks like Directv won't be getting my business. Sticking with Dish Network.


Why is it so many new people feel they are entitled to everything they want? The last 3 threads I've read all contain someone who is a "new" DirecTV customer demanding something.


----------



## flamedog

dirtyblueshirt said:


> They're brand-new and extremely limited... did you expect anything more?


apparently he did.

Lurkers rule!!!


----------



## flamedog

...now I'm just padding my post count! woo-hoo!!


----------



## Laxguy

flamedog said:


> ...now I'm just padding my post count! woo-hoo!!


Cool yer jets, dood! Four posts is getting way up there to *over* one every two years. 

It's actually very cool to see so many guys "de-lurk".....


----------



## joehandy2011

Why are they so limited??? They know we all want one (well, a lot of us, anyway)...Why not start cranking out a few more? Should not be that hard...


----------



## markrogo

Drucifer said:


> The guide (SW) itself is faster. The response from the receivers (HW) are the same under the old SDGUI and new HDGUI.


The guide speed on the HR24 is fine. Other things about receiver speed are, to put it mildly, glacial. Since many people seem to find this acceptable, I'd rather not open the can of worms in an unrelated thread. I just found the choice of "speedy" in reference to these receivers kind of humorous.


----------



## Spoonie

RunnerFL said:


> Why is it so many new people feel they are entitled to everything they want? The last 3 threads I've read all contain someone who is a "new" DirecTV customer demanding something.


I've been with D* for 10+ years. Is there anything wrong with wanting them to improve or should we just accept whatever they give us?

Don't answer that. We can accept whatever they give us or look for alternatives. That's what I'm doing. D* couldn't meet my demands so I'm out of here (Going to Dish network).

Dish Network DVRs are better than D*'s. Things like dual OTA's (that can record shows independently of the sat signals) giving you the possibility to records 4 shows at once (that alone is enough for me to can D*). The Dish network VIP 922 also has larger storage than the HR24. I know some folks will say that you can add external storage to the HR24, which is true, but you lose the ability to access the receivers hard drive, its either one drive or the other. The 922 also has an external drive hookup, but the external drive integrates with the existing receiver's drive. D*'s setup is analog in comparison. 922 has nicer Menu's, a sling box function (which I hear is buggy), and probably tons of other stuff over the HR24. My question is what the H24 has over the VIP 922? I'm not asking about the HR34 because it doesn't exist for me to purchase.


----------



## Herdfan

Spoonie said:


> My question is what the H24 has over the VIP 922? I'm not asking about the HR34 because it doesn't exist for me to purchase.


The ability to do MRV. While menu interfaces are nice, given that neither one sucks (I'm sure there are people who think the 922's interface is horrible). That is they both work. One might suit you better, but both do work.

Back to MRV. If you have one TV and one DVR, then this is irrelevant and the dual OTA + dual sat tuners would be very important. But if you have multiple DVR's, this becomes much less important as you can just record something on a different DVR, but watch it on any DVR/HD Receiver.

MRV was a game changer for our household and unless something happens and DirecTV's HD sats get knocked out of the sky (knocked on wood), then there is little Dish could do to entice me.


----------



## sigma1914

Spoonie said:


> ...
> 
> Dish Network DVRs are better than D*'s.


In your opinion. 


> Things like dual OTA's (that can record shows independently of the sat signals) giving you the possibility to records 4 shows at once (that alone is enough for me to can D*).


Not all of them.


> The Dish network VIP 922 also has larger storage than the HR24.


It may be 1 TB, but half of it is filled by Dish with PPV and other stuff. Only 500 GB is left to record...just like the HR24.


> I know some folks will say that you can add external storage to the HR24, which is true, but you lose the ability to access the receivers hard drive, its either one drive or the other.


Add an external drive. (You were right. 


> The 922 also has an external drive hookup, but the external drive integrates with the existing receiver's drive. D*'s setup is analog in comparison.


Yeah, that sucks we can't back-up recordings. 


> 922 has nicer Menu's,


...In your opinion. IMO, the new HDGUI is better on DirecTV. 


> a sling box function (which I hear is buggy),


 Why list a buggy software with all your praises?


> and probably tons of other stuff over the HR24.


Like?


> My question is what the H*R*24 has over the VIP 922? I'm not asking about the HR34 because it doesn't exist for me to purchase.


Does it matter? You're all ready to "can" DirecTV. Content and price should be more important that which DVR has more bells and whistles. If Dish Network meets those needs, then switch.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Spoonie said:


> D* couldn't meet my demands so I'm out of here (Going to Dish network).


----------



## Spoonie

dirtyblueshirt said:


>


See ya!!!


----------



## Spoonie

sigma1914 said:


> Does it matter? You're all ready to "can" DirecTV. Content and price should be more important that which DVR has more bells and whistles. If Dish Network meets those needs, then switch.


I'm not going to get into a back-and-forth but you bring up content and price.

content? From what I can see Dish has all the channels that I watch covered. But if D* pulls those channels on Nov 1st, they will be lacking big time in content.

Price? For the first year it wil be cheaper for sure (still haven't done an in depth comparison)


----------



## Stuart Sweet

This is not the place for a personal conversation. Please take the back-and-forth to PM, and let's get back to discussing the HR34.


----------



## LameLefty

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is not the place for a personal conversation. Please take the back-and-forth to PM, and let's get back to discussing the HR34.


PIP was great on Saturday while I was watching multiple college games most of the afternoon and evening.


----------



## Spoonie

I'm gonna wait on the HR34-700.


----------



## spartanstew

LameLefty said:


> PIP was great on Saturday while I was watching multiple college games most of the afternoon and evening.


Yep, watched the MSU/Wisconsin game and the Rangers/Cardinals game.

Loved it.


----------



## RunnerFL

Spoonie said:


> I've been with D* for 10+ years. Is there anything wrong with wanting them to improve or should we just accept whatever they give us?
> 
> Don't answer that. We can accept whatever they give us or look for alternatives. That's what I'm doing. D* couldn't meet my demands so I'm out of here (Going to Dish network).
> 
> Dish Network DVRs are better than D*'s. Things like dual OTA's (that can record shows independently of the sat signals) giving you the possibility to records 4 shows at once (that alone is enough for me to can D*). The Dish network VIP 922 also has larger storage than the HR24. I know some folks will say that you can add external storage to the HR24, which is true, but you lose the ability to access the receivers hard drive, its either one drive or the other. The 922 also has an external drive hookup, but the external drive integrates with the existing receiver's drive. D*'s setup is analog in comparison. 922 has nicer Menu's, a sling box function (which I hear is buggy), and probably tons of other stuff over the HR24. My question is what the H24 has over the VIP 922? I'm not asking about the HR34 because it doesn't exist for me to purchase.


Enjoy!


----------



## RunnerFL

LameLefty said:


> PIP was great on Saturday while I was watching multiple college games most of the afternoon and evening.


Yeah yeah yeah, grumble grumble grumble...


----------



## dsw2112

harsh said:


> Given that only one of the announced clients is slated to have DECA (or even MoCA), this doesn't really seem like a win.
> 
> In answer to the original question, the HR34 has an Ethernet jack on the back.


After all the the previous conversation where you've vied for ethernet how is the choice not a win-win? If the client has DECA it will work off the coax; if not, you've got the ethernet port on the HR34.



harsh said:


> What remains to be seen is whether or not the HR34 requires DECA. It doesn't seem practical to require it if you're going to have to use a DECA adapter at each client TV that supports RVU internally.


----------



## Beerstalker

Correct, I think that with the HR34 being used as a RVU server they are going to want a hardwired solution to get it hooked up to your home internet. So they will either run an ethernet cable from your HR34 to your router, or install a wired CCk hooked directly to your router.

I don't think they will want to use a wireless CCK with these, because somewhere down the road when RVU clients start getting included in TVs and Blu-Ray players they are not very likely to be using DECA or MOCA. They will most likely be using either ethernet connections or WiFi connections. By making sure the HR34 is hard wired to your home network they get rid of at least one wireless jump for the content. I can't imagine that RVU would work all that great if it had to make a wireless jump from the HR34 to your home WiFi network, and then another jump from your WiFi network to your TV. People tried doing similar things with Whole Home DVR and it usually didn't work to well.


----------



## sd72667

My HR20 just died on me. Do I roll the dice and hope an installer has a HR34, or do I just order a HR24 from Solid? My luck the installer will have another HR20. I guarantee I will not put another HR20 in my house.


----------



## LameLefty

sd72667 said:


> My HR20 just died on me. Do I roll the dice and hope an installer has a HR34, or do I just order a HR24 from Solid? My luck the installer will have another HR20. I guarantee I will not put another HR20 in my house.


Unless you're a new customer in one of the six markets listed above in this thread, no installer anywhere will have an HR34. And even then, it's not entirely clear how you can get one quite yet.

If you want to guarantee what you'll be installing, order an HR24 from Solid Signal and be done with it.


----------



## Shades228

foosman said:


> Second install attempt came and went...installer called and confirmed he didn't have an HR34, so I sent him packing. Time to throw in the towel, looks like Directv won't be getting my business. Sticking with Dish Network.


Look at your confirmation letter. Does it say HD DVR or Home Media Center? If it says HD DVR you are going to wait forever.


----------



## sd72667

LameLefty said:


> Unless you're a new customer in one of the six markets listed above in this thread, no installer anywhere will have an HR34. And even then, it's not entirely clear how you can get one quite yet.
> 
> If you want to guarantee what you'll be installing, order an HR24 from Solid Signal and be done with it.


What are the markets? I looked in the thread but didn't see any. I guess I will buy a HR24 and move it to another room when the HR34 is available.


----------



## RunnerFL

sd72667 said:


> What are the markets? I looked in the thread but didn't see any. I guess I will buy a HR24 and move it to another room when the HR34 is available.


Post #142 on page 6 is the first spot they are mentioned.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2873983&postcount=142


----------



## Scott Kocourek

spartanstew said:


> HR34 price: $399.00 lease fee minus any possible promotional discounts.
> 
> Initial release date: 10/13, to new customers only in six test markets
> 
> Austin, Texas
> Colorado Springs, Colorado
> Fresno, California
> Phoenix, Arizona
> Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
> Salt Lake City, Utah
> 
> Release date for existing customers: 2012





sd72667 said:


> What are the markets? I looked in the thread but didn't see any. I guess I will buy a HR24 and move it to another room when the HR34 is available.


Should have looked in this thread.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'll say it again... if you're a current subscriber, you won't be getting a HR34 for a while.


----------



## Phil T

Wow, there is actually a reason to want to live in Fresno!


----------



## sd72667

Scott Kocourek said:


> Should have looked in this thread.


Thanks, I am idiot and didn't see it.


----------



## Drucifer

LameLefty said:


> PIP was great on Saturday while I was watching multiple college games most of the afternoon and evening.


I want to do the same for my sports watching.


----------



## loudo

To use MRV, can you use your home network, or does it only work over DECA?


----------



## Drucifer

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'll say it again... if you're a current subscriber, *you won't be getting a HR34 for a while.*


From DirecTV.

I expect a huge numbers will be getting their HR34 from other vendors.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'll say it again... if you're a current subscriber, you won't be getting a HR34 for a while.


What's the lead time for SolidSignal to get these in stock? based on when they got the 24s and 25s, when can we reasonably expect the 34s?


----------



## syclonedave

Finally a IR plug, wish they'd put it on all their receivers & any idea of monthly cost for a RVU connected TV ?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think the RVU clients, no matter if external boxes or built-in, will be $6/month. However, there may also be a minimum charge that applies. It's still up in the air.


----------



## Beerstalker

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think the RVU clients, no matter if external boxes or built-in, will be $6/month. However, there may also be a minimum charge that applies. It's still up in the air.


I really hope that is not the case. Why on earth would they need to charge for every client in a home? You can have up to 8 clients active on each HR34 I believe, but you can only use three at a time, so how can they justify charging you for all 8?

The cable companies couldn't get away with charging you for every TV you had in your house when you were using the TV tuners built into it. They could only charge you for each box that you rent from them. This is pretty much the same thing. You are using the RVU client built into your TV or Blu-Ray player, why should DirecTV be able to charge you for that?

I would love to switch my parents house over to a HR34 and thin clients but there is no way they will switch if this is the case. They have 7 TVs so that would be $36/month in mirroring fees just for all the thin clients. That's not going to happen. They won't even pay $3/month to get DTAs for their other TVs right now. They just aren't used enough to justify the costs.

To me they should just charge $20-25/month for the HR34 and that would cover everything except HD Access and your programming package. Clients would not have a monthly fee.


----------



## LameLefty

Drucifer said:


> From DirecTV.
> 
> I expect a huge numbers will be getting their HR34 from other vendors.


Well, I strongly doubt "huge numbers" of HR34's will exist anywhere for awhile yet but I'd love to be wrong.


----------



## wco81

Hmm, $399?

They better be ready to offer a lot of programming credits and a lot of calls to Retention.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

No one is forcing you to get an HR34.... in fact you can't get one right now anyway. So, if $399 plus RVU charges to be determined isn't your style, then don't get one.


----------



## Beerstalker

wco81 said:


> Hmm, $399?
> 
> They better be ready to offer a lot of programming credits and a lot of calls to Retention.


Actually I think that's a pretty fair price. 2 HD DVRs would cost $398 ($199 x 2) and the HR34 has more functionality then that.

New customers right now can get up to one HD-DVR and 3 HD receivers for free. That's $496 in free equipment. That means they could give out one HR34 and one H25 to new customers and be giving them about the same deal.

I'm hoping the thin clients will run about $50 a piece so maybe new customers could get one HR34 and two thin clients for free once they come out?


----------



## dsw2112

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think the RVU clients, no matter if external boxes or built-in, will be *$6/month*. However, there may also be a minimum charge that applies. It's still up in the air.


That would be a shame... If that scenario plays out I'd rather keep a receiver as the client for the $6/mo. I know there would be the loss of RVU functionality, but the MRV and extra tuner would win out (given the cost.) I hope that model loses favor to a flat Home Media Center fee.


----------



## NR4P

I suspect no matter what it will be $6 per month extra for an RVU client. Since it doesn't matter today whether one owns the box or leases it, its still $6 per month. RVU televisions will probably follow the owned receiver model, $6.

Otherwise Directv compromises the incoming revenue per month and that's the big swinger in financial reporting.


----------



## Drew2k

Beerstalker said:


> I really hope that is not the case. Why on earth would they need to charge for every client in a home? You can have up to 8 clients active on each HR34 I believe, but you can only use three at a time, so how can they justify charging you for all 8?


They've already set precedent with MRV, charging $3 a month for the "service" to let you play recordings on a different receiver using your own home network. If MRV was a dud because the $3 price didn't attract customers, they may have adjusted the price, but it turned out to be very popular. So ... why do it? Because they can. They will charge what the market will bear.


----------



## markrogo

If Stuart is correct and it's $6 per TV, that alters the way I think about deploying the HR34 and I suspect it might do the same for anyone that was running more than one DVR in their family room/living room for the purpose of having access to more tuners.

*Original plan*
_Current_: 3 DVRs in family room, 1 upstairs at remote TV
_Post HR34_: 1 HR34 + 1 HR24 in family room, 1 client box upstairs

*New plan*
_Post HR34_: 1 H34 in family room, 1 HR24 upstairs...

If we ever put a TV in the 2nd bedroom, it will get a client box. In the meantime, I'm going from 4 DVRs to 1 HR34 + 1 regular DVR. Unless they find some new fee, I'm going to save $12 per month (so I presume they'll find some new fee; does anyone know yet?!). We'll have 7 tuners instead of 8, but really we only make use of 6 now.

The $399 still feels ridiculous, but we'll see what they'll do for "premier" customers when the time is right. Question: When they don't ask for your gear back, can you sell it to someone obsessed with "owning" receivers?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Drew2k said:


> They've already set precedent with MRV, charging $3 a month for the "service" to let you play recordings on a different receiver using your own home network. If MRV was a dud because the $3 price didn't attract customers, they may have adjusted the price, but it turned out to be very popular. So ... why do it? Because they can. They will charge what the market will bear.


Then they came out with NOMAD and that service was.......free except for the one time equipment cost. So it will be interesting to see how they end up doing this.
I think its fairly easy to think of solutions on how they will possibly charge for it in a home that ONLY has 1 HR34. Like the other poster mentioned about cable companies not able to charge for boxes they didn't have at homes they might charge per client, and if you have one built in then you not pay, or they might charge for flat rate all 3 together like others said since it can only stream to 3 at once and that would be the "max."

Now where it gets confusing is when you toss in the HR34 into the mix of WHDVR and other HR's. All depends on how they decide to charge for the "clients/RVU," as if its a large client/rvu fee(like ppl have suggested in this thread) does that "fee" include any box in the home or will they make it just "clients" so you'd have to pay for your mirroring fee also on other stb's in home as well. If thats the case then it makes it where the HR34 might not be suitable cost wise for everybody unless you replace multiple boxes with it and clients. Another thought is if they do the "lump charge" for it like some suggested in here, could they offer it and allow you to disable the RVU function on it and allow you to avoid the "lump charge/client/rvu fee" and only use it with WHDVR??

all in all it gets real interesting when you think about all the possibilities here and no one knows till the thing gets put mainstream for everyone to get...


----------



## cypherx

If you buy an RVU compatible TV, didn't you already pay for the RVU in the TV? So why would you have to pay $6 a month or so? Is this just to appease the content owners (NBC Universal, Viacom, CBS, Fox, etc...) ?


----------



## sd72667

Beerstalker said:


> Actually I think that's a pretty fair price. 2 HD DVRs would cost $398 ($199 x 2) and the HR34 has more functionality then that.
> 
> New customers right now can get up to one HD-DVR and 3 HD receivers for free. That's $496 in free equipment. That means they could give out one HR34 and one H25 to new customers and be giving them about the same deal.
> 
> I'm hoping the thin clients will run about $50 a piece so maybe new customers could get one HR34 and two thin clients for free once they come out?


Why does DirecTV charge anything for a LEASED receiver? We still pay a lease fee every month. I believe Cable companies give you the receiver for free but charges a monthly lease fee. I'm already paying nearly $300 a month. With that said, I still want a HR34 under my Xmas tree in 2 months.


----------



## Drew2k

sd72667 said:


> Why does DirecTV charge anything for a LEASED receiver? We still pay a lease fee every month. I believe Cable companies give you the receiver for free but charges a monthly lease fee. I'm already paying nearly $300 a month. With that said, I still want a HR34 under my Xmas tree in 2 months.


The "lease" fee replaces a "mirroring" fee on leased equipment. Either way, it's their way of authorizing service on each receiver beyond the first, without charging the full programming package fee for each additional receiver. (In brief, they switched to a "lease" approach for accounting purposes, to lower their overhead on cost of receivers and amortize the cost over the projected life span of receivers.)


----------



## Steve

What Drew said. ^

Another way to look at it is "pay me now" or "pay me later". FiOS gives you a DVR for free, e.g., but charges you $15.99/month for service, $10 more than DirecTV's $6 lease fee. So at the end of 2 years, you paid an extra $240 for the Verizon DVR, vs. whatever you paid "up front" for the leased DirecTV DVR.


----------



## matt

Get used to it. If you don't like it buy an antenna and a DTV converter.


----------



## RunnerFL

cypherx said:


> If you buy an RVU compatible TV, didn't you already pay for the RVU in the TV?


You paid for the client, yes.



cypherx said:


> So why would you have to pay $6 a month or so?


Content. That is why we all pay $6 a month for each receiver past #1 now, content.


----------



## cypherx

"RunnerFL" said:


> You paid for the client, yes.
> 
> Content. That is why we all pay $6 a month for each receiver past #1 now, content.


I bet it's mandated by the outrageous fees the content owners pass to DirecTV.

The taxman cometh, the taxman taketh away!


----------



## RunnerFL

cypherx said:


> I bet it's mandated by the outrageous fees the content owners pass to DirecTV.


Yeah, but they get $6 now to "mirror" your account to each of your receivers, why wouldn't they for an RVU client?


----------



## Alan Gordon

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think the RVU clients, no matter if external boxes or built-in, will be $6/month. However, there may also be a minimum charge that applies. It's still up in the air.


I think this (^) would be a mistake.

I'm aware that the use of the HR34 and RVU clients are intended to save DirecTV money (and not necessarily that of the subscriber), and...

...Granted, I have multiple DVRs and only intend ("intend" being the operative word) on getting one HR34 to use as a SUPER DVR... 

... but, if I was a new subscriber and DirecTV offered an HR34/C30 setup in which I could place a C30 at every TV (including ones I rarely use) for a cheaper monthly price, I would consider them to be hard to beat compared to other providers. I would also be more open to subscribing to higher priced programming packages.

Not to mention that I would be more likely to convince others I know to switch to DirecTV for those very reasons. I know several people who still subscribe to cable because they don't have to pay "mirroring/leasing" fees for each individual TV, and would jump at the chance to get something like the HR34/C30 setup.

Not really surprised... just disappointed. 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

Beerstalker said:


> The cable companies couldn't get away with charging you for every TV you had in your house when you were using the TV tuners built into it. They could only charge you for each box that you rent from them. This is pretty much the same thing. You are using the RVU client built into your TV or Blu-Ray player, why should DirecTV be able to charge you for that?


I think in some markets where Comcast has gone all digital, they lease out small basic boxes for either free or $1.50 a month.

~Alan


----------



## Steve

Alan, I could be wrong, but an example of a minimum monthly charge for an HR34 might be a "minimum of 3 clients", at $6 each, or $18. Since you can only use 3 clients simultaneously, I think this model would allow you to _have _an RVU client at every location, but only use 3 at a time.

So I could see an HR34 and 3 physical RVU clients having an "up front" charge of $399, e.g., and an $18 monthly charge (minimum 3 x $6).

And maybe an HR34 and no physical clients (because you have RVU TV's, or you plan to use it as an MRV server) is only $299 up front, but you still pay a minimum of $18 no matter how many RVU TV's you have, or a minimum of $18 for three H25's (that cost you $100 each up front). Just my .02.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Steve said:


> Alan, I could be wrong, but an example of a minimum monthly charge for an HR34 might be a "minimum of 3 clients", at $6 each, or $18. Since you can only use 3 clients simultaneously, I think this model would allow you to _have_ an RVU client at every location, but only use 3 at a time.
> 
> So I could see an HR34 and 3 physical RVU clients having an "up front" charge of $399, e.g., and an $18 monthly charge (minimum 3 x $6).


Again... wouldn't surprise me, but still disappointed if true. 



Steve said:


> And maybe an HR34 and no physical clients (because you have RVU TV's, or you plan to use it as an MRV server) is only $299 up front, but you still pay a minimum of $18 no matter how many RVU TV's you have, or a minimum of $18 for three H25's (that cost you $100 each up front). Just my .02.


Again... wouldn't surprise me, but still disappointed if true. 

~Alan


----------



## P Smith

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, but they get $6 now to "mirror" your account to each of your receivers, why wouldn't they for an RVU client?


The 'mirror' fee was brought as a fee "because we want" from beginning. 
Pretty sure the 'bright' idea was 'borrowed' from cable co who charged per TV not that long time ago. What I thingk originally been invented as silly attempt to make it even with cinema theaters. 
Yeah, each content provider would die to implement same model now: one person+one time view REQUIRED to pay [ticket] ! But that train is went out - Internet is biting their as.. umm, greed.


----------



## wco81

Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if most of that mirroring fee is pure profit.

Do content providers get paid per subscriber or per client machine?


----------



## Steve

Alan Gordon said:


> Again... wouldn't surprise me, but still disappointed if true.


So you are saying you want to be able to use an HR34 with _less_ than 3 RVU (or MRV) clients in the home?


----------



## deardeva

:lol: next year, next year, like the sound of that,  since we cant get it this year, I will quite happily wait for the HR34. :sure: I dont have to be first on the list, just will be glad if I can get one of these in the future!  Looking up for Directv and me! :grin:


----------



## matt

I'm sure those of us with more than one receiver cost D* no more administrative/technical/content costs than those with just one lone receiver. :sure:


----------



## cypherx

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, but they get $6 now to "mirror" your account to each of your receivers, why wouldn't they for an RVU client?


I can understand if you lease a c30 or whatever external RVU box from DirecTV, because it's DirecTV's... but say you buy a Samsung HDTV with built in RVU... you OWN that RVU client. It's yours to do whatever you want with.

If the HR34 is built and designed to serve up to 3 RVU clients at a time, one has to wonder will it do so appropriately?

Currently I have an HR24 and it can serve DVR programs to other receivers in the house or my PC via DirecTV2PC.

Now an RVU TV doesn't have an access card slot. It's all being decrypted and decoded once, over in the HR34. So the license fee to NDS for access decryption technology isn't the issue here. My only guess is that content providers are pressuring DirecTV for this fee. "So and so can watch our stuff in different rooms at once? Blasphemy! More eyes = more money!!!!" (especially FOX).

I can see it going both ways. I see two sides to the argument here. While I would prefer your OWN RVU TV not susceptible to a mirror fee, because it is not a tuner (it's just Remote desktop-ed or whatever you want to call it) to the main box (1 access card, 1 physical machine). However like many have said, I'm sure if there's a way to charge money, they will.

Comcast gives 2 free DTA's and it's $1.99 for any beyond that. That only gives you about 100 channels though. If you want on demand, the full guide and everything else, including premiums, that'll cost you (sometimes as much as $9.80 in certain markets!!!)


----------



## Alan Gordon

Steve said:


> So you are saying you want to be able to use an HR34 with _less_ than 3 RVU (or MRV) clients in the home?


What I want and what I'd like are two different things. 

*WHAT I WANT:*

My current setup is 6 HD-DVRs. I intend on "soon" getting rid of TWO of those HD-DVRs. If pricing and money allow, I intend on getting an HR34 and deactivating another DVR. That would make my setup one HR34 and three HR24s. If I could get all that for $18 (not counting DVR + WHDVR fees), that'd be great...

*WHAT I'D LIKE:*

I believe the Home Media Center will be the only DVRs DirecTV makes. I believe it's even been hinted as such. Therefore, I look towards the future:

It was rumored (briefly) last year (or at least I was concerned about it anyway) that DirecTV was going up on their DVR fees to a similar model as Dish Network's multiple DVR pricing... pricing that is too high for me. If that's the case, the HR34 would most likely be a cheaper alternative, but I'd want/need two HR34s and three C30s. Would one have to get an additional three C30s?

Right now, I live with two other people. If I ever had my own place (I'm not holding my breath...), I'd like an HR34 and either an HR24-100 or a C30. That's less than three clients...

I mentioned the people I know who want satellite, but can't justify the costs of lease/mirroring fees.

Let's say I had a big house. I'd like a TV in the kitchen to listen to... one in the bathroom, one in the dining room, one in each guest room, one in the room for my little giraffe. $6 for a C30 in every room that I'd rarely use would be expensive...

Essentially, I had high hopes for the HR34, and it still seems like an awesome product, and I hope/intend to get one next year, but if it's basically going to be business as usual for the subscribers, I'm disappointed. 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

cypherx said:


> Comcast gives 2 free DTA's and it's $1.99 for any beyond that. That only gives you about 100 channels though. If you want on demand, the full guide and everything else, including premiums, that'll cost you (sometimes as much as $9.80 in certain markets!!!)


THANK YOU!!

That was what I was referring to above.

I know others who will say the situation is different because with the HR34/C30 or HR34/RVU setup, you will get access to EVERY channel, onDemand, and everything else...

... but I was just hoping the HR34 would also be a way for DirecTV to not only lower THEIR hardware costs, but pass on SOME of those savings as well.

Naive, yes, but I was hoping. :nono2:

~Alan


----------



## TBoneit

There is no way DirecTV is giving up the revenue stream from the box at each TV set and give free of monthly cost client boxes.


My view of the HR-34 is as a great one TV DVR that finally has enough tuners. If I were getting a new DVR then I'd want something like the 34 for each TV. I don't want them sharing content. As is I have to record in two locations anything that is recorded on the living room TV if I want to be sure I can watch it. 
Things there tend to get watched and erased. Timers get cancelled by accident etc. Easier for me to keep things separate.


----------



## Herdfan

a different approach. I sent Customer Service a nice email that basically stated that I have been a customer since 1994, have paid them ten's of thousands of dollars over that time period (and always on time) and that I am frustrated that new customers who have not paid them a dime get first access to the HR34. And that I would like one.

The response I got:



> Dear Mr. XXXXXXXX,
> 
> We are writing in response to your recent correspondence. We appreciate your interest in the new HR34 Home Media Center DVR.
> 
> As you are aware, the HR34 is in live testing only in certain markets at this time. We plan to release the HR34 HMC-DVR to our customers in early 2012 and do not have an option for placing the order before release. The planned pricing for the HR34 HMC-DVR is $399.00, plus any required installation charges. As a long time, loyal customer of DIRECTV, once the new receiver is available, you will be able to take advantage of the best offers we have at that time.


So it looks like the price will be $399. That seems in line with that I would have expected. Now what early 2012 means is anyone's guess.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Herdfan said:


> So it looks like the price will be $399. That seems in line with that I would have expected.


As well as what has been reported...



Herdfan said:


> Now what early 2012 means is anyone's guess.


*January*, *February*, or *March*, though possibly April, May, or June.   

I couldn't help myself... 

~Alan


----------



## Drucifer

Herdfan said:


> . . . .
> So it looks like the price will be $399. That seems in line with that I would have expected. Now what early 2012 means is anyone's guess.


My personal target is before the start of the MLB season, but the earlier the better to figure out how to get the most out of it features. Plus I'm hoping they have the C30 available by then.


----------



## MysteryMan

Herdfan said:


> a different approach. I sent Customer Service a nice email that basically stated that I have been a customer since 1994, have paid them ten's of thousands of dollars over that time period (and always on time) and that I am frustrated that new customers who have not paid them a dime get first access to the HR34. And that I would like one.
> 
> The response I got:
> 
> So it looks like the price will be $399. That seems in line with that I would have expected. Now what early 2012 means is anyone's guess.


I would say early 2012 means sometime during the first quarter.


----------



## Beerstalker

TBoneit said:


> There is no way DirecTV is giving up the revenue stream from the box at each TV set and give free of monthly cost client boxes.


They won't be giving it up totally. I'm sure the HR34 is going to have a fee higher than the current $6/month we pay for normal receivers.

I'm hoping for something like $20-25/month for the HR34 and that would include the DVR and Whole Home fees, no monthly costs for thin clients since the former mirroring fees from them would pretty much be built into the $20-25 fee.

Think about it with current equipment. The most TVs you can have on at one time with the HR34 is 4. So if you had a home with 2 HR24s and 2 H25s that would be pretty much the equivalent of a home with an HR34 and 3 thin clients. The HR24s and H25s would run you $28/month in fees. 3 mirroring fees at $6/month, the DVR fee of $7, and the MRV fee of $3 (3x6 + 7 + 10 = 28). So charging around $28 dollars a month for the HR34 gives DirecTV the same montly income as if the customer had legacy equipment, but the equipment itself is cheaper (I'm sure 1 HR34 and 3 thin clients costs less for them to purchase than 2 HR24s and 2 H25s). So they won't lose any money by doing this.

Now if you increase the number of TVs in the house to 7 the HR34 setup really becomes a good deal for the customer. Instead of 2 HR24s and 5 H25s that would run them $36/month in fees they would still just have to pay the $28/month. So the customer would be able to save $8/month, but they will have to give up the ability to watch TV on more than 4 TVs at once. If they need to be able to watch on all 7 TVs at once they would just go with a legacy setup and have to pay the extra $8 a month. DirecTV isn't really losing out on money because chances are if the people who won't use all 7 TVs at once just wouldn't get boxes for their extra TVs. They would try doing stuff like RF modulation, or running long HDMI/component cables to other TVs to share boxes. By allowing the customer to just buy a TV with a thin client built in, or buy a seperate thin client, and not pay an extra fee DirecTV looks more appetizing and will gain customers like this.

For example my parents. They are still with cable even though out of the 7 TVs in their house only 3 of them get very many channels. They have an HD-DVR in the living room and DTAs on two of their other TVs. The other 4 TVs in the house only get the remaining analog channels Comcast is still putting out, which is pretty much just the local channels. So while I'm staying with my parents the TV in my old bedroom only gets the local channels. They won't pay the $3/month Comcast wants for additional DTAs (the first 2 are free).

Now if DirecTV doesn't charge for thin clients I can buy a client myself and install it in my old bedroom and then have access to everything. But if they charge for thin clients my parents won't be interested because they aren't going to pay $6/month for a bunch of TVs that only get used a few times a year. They'll just stick with crappy Comcast, and I'll have to deal with it.

Think of it this way. How well would it go over if Netflix started trying to charge for each different device you access their streaming content on? Sure you can stream from the app in your TV in the living room, but if you want to use the app on your TV in the bedroom you have to pay extra. That wouldn't go over well.


----------



## David Ortiz

Beerstalker said:


> Think about it with current equipment... So they won't lose any money by doing this.


Everything doesn't need to be equal. I am thankful that the "mirroring" fee for a dual tuner DVR isn't twice as much as for a receiver. There are way too many possible configurations for there to be a flat HMC fee that includes DVR and WH services. If I have only the HR34 I should have to pay the equivalent of 2 DVRs and 2 receivers?


----------



## Beerstalker

David Ortiz said:


> Everything doesn't need to be equal. I am thankful that the "mirroring" fee for a dual tuner DVR isn't twice as much as for a receiver. There are way too many possible configurations for there to be a flat HMC fee that includes DVR and WH services. If I have only the HR34 I should have to pay the equivalent of 2 DVRs and 2 receivers?


Yes because you still have the ability to record 5 streams at once and stream 3 out to other devices if you want to. You also wouldn't be paying the up front costs to purchase the thin clients if you aren't going to use them so you are saving money compared to those who will. If all you needed was to record 4-6 things and use it on one TV you should just get 2 or 3 HR2xs and save the extra money.

They charge the same for HR2x and H2x receivers because you can only watch them in one location at the same time. If they would have had a way for you to actually watch the second tuner on the HR2xs at the same time as the first I bet they would have charged more than $6/month for it.

How can you justify charging $6/month for thin clients on 7 TVs when the most they could possibly use at one time is 3 of them. You aren't mirroring the service to all 7, you are only mirroring it to 3 of them. If any of the other TVs are on while you are using 3 of them they will get some kind of message saying the service is unavailable. Do you want to pay $6/month to look at that?

So if I have 4 TVs in my house but only 3 receivers, and I carry one receiver back and forth between two TVs should I have to pay for 4 mirroring fees? That doesn't make any sense, and neither does charging someone for a thin client that isn't going to be able to watch any content if others are being used.


----------



## David Ortiz

Beerstalker said:


> Yes because you still have the ability to record 5 streams at once and stream 3 out to other devices if you want to. You also wouldn't be paying the up front costs to purchase the thin clients if you aren't going to use them so you are saving money compared to those who will. If all you needed was to record 4-6 things and use it on one TV you should just get 2 or 3 HR2xs and save the extra money.
> 
> They charge the same for HR2x and H2x receivers because you can only watch them in one location at the same time. If they would have had a way for you to actually watch the second tuner on the HR2xs at the same time as the first I bet they would have charged more than $6/month for it.
> 
> How can you justify charging $6/month for thin clients on 7 TVs when the most they could possibly use at one time is 3 of them. You aren't mirroring the service to all 7, you are only mirroring it to 3 of them. If any of the other TVs are on while you are using 3 of them they will get some kind of message saying the service is unavailable. Do you want to pay $6/month to look at that?
> 
> So if I have 4 TVs in my house but only 3 receivers, and I carry one receiver back and forth between two TVs should I have to pay for 4 mirroring fees? That doesn't make any sense, and neither does charging someone for a thin client that isn't going to be able to watch any content if others are being used.


I anxiously await firm pricing that proves that it would be cheaper to get 3 HD DVRs for one TV instead of getting 1 HMC HD DVR. I just don't buy that one.

BTW, you can use DIRECTV2PC to watch what's recording on the second tuner of an HD DVR in near real time while watching what's on the main tuner on your TV.

I have no idea what pricing will be for the C30, either initially or monthly, so I am not trying to justify anything on that front.


----------



## sipester

Since we are all guessing, here is my best guess:


$399 for HR34
MRV becomes MRV/RVU, if you use either one (or both service) it's $3 a month
Each C30 or RVU is $6 a month, up to a maximum of $18 a month (even if you have more than 3 RVU clients, since only 3 can be active at same time)
Any other H or HR devices (in addition to HR34) are another $6 a month
All other HD, DVR, programming fees the same.

So if you just use the HR34 for one tv, then no extra fees over HR24. But if you add any RVU clients, then $9 for first (since $3 RVU) and $6 for the next two.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

sipester said:


> Since we are all guessing, here is my best guess:
> 
> 
> $399 for HR34
> MRV becomes MRV/RVU, if you use either one (or both service) it's $3 a month
> Each C30 or RVU is $6 a month, up to a maximum of $18 a month (even if you have more than 3 RVU clients, since only 3 can be active at same time)
> Any other H or HR devices (in addition to HR34) are another $6 a month
> All other HD, DVR, programming fees the same.
> 
> So if you just use the HR34 for one tv, then no extra fees over HR24. But if you add any RVU clients, then $9 for first (since $3 RVU) and $6 for the next two.


Seems logical. Though I'm in the minority, I don't see DirecTV charging $6 (if at all) for an RVU. It's not even a receiver, let alone DirecTV's equipment. It just feeds from the HR34, which does all the tuning and GUI functions.


----------



## timf

I'm stuck with the dilemma of whether to just stick it out with limited basic cable and internet video until the HR34 is in wide release or to go ahead without it. I wired my house specifically with RVU in mind and although wall-mounted H25s would tide me over, I still want to pick up an HR34 as soon as I can. I just hate to spend $99 on a second HDDVR now and then another $399 in a few months (since I doubt a new account will be eligible for any equipment discounts) when they will surely have a better new customer deal once it officially launches. It would be nice to have a clearer release schedule, or at least some way to reserve one as a new customer even if it doesn't get installed right away.


----------



## markrogo

David Ortiz said:


> BTW, you can use DIRECTV2PC to watch what's recording on the second tuner of an HD DVR in near real time while watching what's on the main tuner on your TV.


You can, but it's annoyingly clunky to deal with. I used to do it regularly to keep some game on while we were watching TV. Now with the Slingbox, I just link to an unused tuner on our 3rd DVR. I realize that's neither here nor there; it'd just be nice if DirecTV2PC could be more seamless in terms of letting you really just manipulate the DVR / watch live TV.


----------



## cypherx

Beerstalker said:


> I'm hoping for something like $20-25/month for the HR34 and that would include the DVR and Whole Home fees, no monthly costs for thin clients since the former mirroring fees from them would pretty much be built into the $20-25 fee.


Your hoping for $20 - $25 a month?
I'm hoping for $10 tops a month since it's one access card.

On one hand I see the mirroring fee because it's mirroring programming on another access card. However the HR34 has 1 access card, and as the RVU Server, it's the only device that needs an access card.

So the DVR fee plus MRV fee. Then you still undercut the cable, iptv and fios competition which sometimes charge as much as $19.95 for a crummier DVR.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Drucifer said:


> My personal target is before the start of the MLB season, but the earlier the better to figure out how to get the most out of it features. Plus I'm hoping they have the C30 available by then.


I'm very doubtful that the C30 will be available by then.


----------



## ak4a

No off-the-air ATSC tuner?


----------



## dettxw

Easy enough to pick up an AM21 separately from DirecTV or a place like SolidSignal.


----------



## loudo

ak4a said:


> No off-the-air ATSC tuner?


There hasn't been any in any DirecTV receiver since the HR20.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I can confirm that AM21 works with HR34.


----------



## Hoffer

I will probably try and get one of these next summer. Pull the threat of leaving for Comcast so I can get a deal on one. I'm able to work with the size of the hard drive in my current receiver, but I'd really like that 100 series link bump. If they just gave me that on my current receiver, I probably wouldn't even both getting an HR34.

Also, I don't want a second receiver in my house just to get to 100 series links.


----------



## Husker42

Just installed my first one today with 3 h25. The medis dvr is awesome I think I was more excited about it than the customer.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

424977 said:


> Just installed my first one today with 3 h25. The medis dvr is awesome I think I was more excited about it than the customer.


ha so they are really installing these outside of the field trial. lol

wonder how many they have stocked at the center in the cities its at....


----------



## LameLefty

424977 said:


> Just installed my first one today with 3 h25. The medis dvr is awesome I think I was more excited about it than the customer.


:goodjob: 

That's almost my perfect setup. However, since I have three kids (rather than the statistically more-likely 2), my ideal setup is an HR34 along with a secondary HR24, and then 3 H24 or H25 boxes in the kids' rooms.


----------



## Drucifer

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> ha so *they are really installing these outside of the field trial*. lol
> 
> wonder how many they have stocked at the center in the cities its at....


Nope!


spartanstew said:


> HR34 price: $399.00 lease fee minus any possible promotional discounts.
> 
> Initial release date: 10/13, to new customers only in six test markets
> 
> Austin, Texas
> Colorado Springs, Colorado
> Fresno, California
> Phoenix, Arizona
> Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
> Salt Lake City, Utah
> 
> Release date for existing customers: 2012


----------



## Drew2k

Drucifer said:


> Nope!


I believe the key portion of the other poster's message was "outside of the *field trial*" 

PS The installer's location is Phoenix. Lucky folks!


----------



## sytyguy

I'll be going back to D* sometime next month in the Phoenix area, hopefully I will be able to get one. My wife will be the new customer in a new house, I was the previous customer in a previous home.

Does that make any sense, sorry if it doesn't?


----------



## Drucifer

What HDD is in the HR34? Is the WD HDD shortage an issue with the manufacturing of HR34?


----------



## matt

Drucifer said:


> What HDD is in the HR34? Is the WD HDD shortage an issue with the manufacturing of HR34?


WD10EURS


----------



## Stuart Sweet

OK folks, I'm getting the word that HR34s are going to hit the streets in test markets anytime now, so I'm closing this one in favor of the formal issues and discussion threads.

Feel free to continue anticipating: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198305


----------

